#ubuntu-no 2011-09-19
<jo-erlend> fyttikatta for et vær :(
<jo-erlend> woops. Feil kanal :)
<silverarrow> katter og v
<silverarrow> katter og v
<silverarrow> katter og vær kan ha dramatisk effekt på buntu
<lnostdal> lurer litt på hvilken funksjon deling av widgets over nettverket har i KDE ..  heh ..    altså jeg kan f.eks. dele task-manageren (den som viser vinduer på bunnen av skjermen, og lar en bytte mellom vinduer) over nettverket, med andre ..
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, hva er det de kaller det der igjen?
<lnostdal> feature creep?
<jo-erlend> hehe, nei, det der du snakket om.
<jo-erlend> er det liksom MVC over nettverk det er snakk om?
<lnostdal> jeg antar at de har løst det ved å overføre data (Modellen), og at hver desktop tar seg av presentasjon (View)
<jo-erlend> det vil jo da potensielt kunne brukes til å lage veldig gode tynnklienter.
<lnostdal> ja, et design ikke basert på MVC er galt i utgangspunktet
<lnostdal> VNC o.l. er nødløsninger, egentlig
<lnostdal> "blunt force"
<lnostdal> jo-erlend, http://paste.lisp.org/display/124731
<lnostdal> dosync er som transaksjoner i PostgreSQL o.l. ..   flere tråder kan jobbe mot samme modell uten problemer
<lnostdal> så view-1 kan være desktoppen min, mens view-2 er desktoppen til noen andre ..   for å sammenligne med KDE over :>
<lnostdal> make-View har sub-funksjoner som f.eks. make-TextInput (<input type="text" ...>), make-HTMLElement (<p>, <b> o.s.v.) o.s.v. o.s.v.
<lnostdal> ..altså for HTML UI
<lnostdal> men make-View kan greit kommunisere new-value via sockets liksom :> .. forwarde til en "ekte" View på en annen desktop/nettleser
<lnostdal> (det er dét jeg driver med)
<jho_> sliter med å installere 11.04 på sønnens pavilion... stopper opp. har nå prøvd Alternate cd. men får på et tidspungt "etter velg og innstaller programvare er fullført" beskjed om å sette inn cd....? noen som har en ide??
<jo-erlend> du kan jo prøve å gi ut litt mer informasjon. Hvorfor bruker du alternate? Hvorfor spør den etter CD? Hvilken CD blir du spurt om?
<jo-erlend> hva slags PC er det snakk om?
<jho_> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00069442&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=no&dlc=no&lc=en&product=429063
<jho_> hp pavilion a609.no
<jho_> har forsøkt installering med desktop cd.. men da stopper det opp etter en tid. svart skjerm. har frosøkt flere ganger han stopper da opp på forskjellig tidspungt...
<jho_> prøver nå alternate cd for å se hva den driver med og se om det er noe med kapasiteten på skiten som gjør at det stopper opp..
<jho_> nøyaktig tekst kommer om litt bare eg får frem feil meld igjen..
<jho_> instalasjonstrinnet misslyktes. et trinn i instalasjonen misslyktes. du kan forsøke å kjøre dette trinnet fra menyen elller hoppeover det eller ggjøre noe annet det som misslyktes var velg og innstaller progtamvaare.
<jho_> fortsett?? eneste valg..
<jho_> velge å gjøre på nytt eller gå på grub??
<jho_> klarer ikke innstallere grub heller..
<jo-erlend> merkelig feilmelding.
<jho_> kan det være at arkitekturen ikke støtter en oppstart lester ennå??
<jo-erlend> arkitekturen?
<jho_> kan jeg starte opp kjernen  ved å sende Root=/dev/sda1??
<jo-erlend> aner ikke. Veldig vanskelig å vite hva som har skjedd med systemet ditt.
<jo-erlend> du sier at grub ikke er installert, så hva skulle du "sende" det til?
<jho_> tja det var forsåvidt et greit spm....
<jo-erlend> hvorfor klarer ikke installasjonsprogramet å installere grub?
<jo-erlend> brb
<jho_> aner ikke...
<jo-erlend> den sier bare at den ikke klarer?
<jo-erlend> det er fryktelig slitsomt å drive med sånne gjetteleker. Det er forferdelig mye enklere hvis du sier hvorfor du mener at ting ikke klarer å gjøre ting.
<jho_> tekstener nøyaktig gjenngitt..
<jho_> jeg har absolutt ingen anelse om hvorfor den ikke skulle greie dette den har kjørt på xp feilfritt, men litt tregt til i dag.
<jo-erlend> XP? Det har jo overhodet ingenting med Ubuntu å gjøre. Det er ingen tvil om at Ubuntu kan kjøre helt fint på den maskinen.
<jo-erlend> altså, i forhold til ytelse og slikt.
<jho_> har fått inn knoppix 6.7.1 uten prob..
<jo-erlend> men systemet må selvsagt være installert først. Og at "et trinn" mislyktes, sier egentlig ingenting om hva som har skjedd.
<jho_> kan man legge det inn på en annen måte så en ser mer av hva som går galt??
<jo-erlend> men du vet vel hvilket trinn som mislyktes i det minste?
<jho_> velg og innstaller progtamvare.
<jho_> stopper seg på ca80%
<jo-erlend>  jho_, funker det å kjøre en live sesjon?
<jo-erlend> jeg har vært borti PCer som har vært fryktelig vanskelige å installere på, men som ikke har vist noen tegn til problemer når det først har vært installert.
<jho_> kan prøve å lage en live cd..
<jo-erlend> eller en minnepinne?
<jho_> minne pinne er prøvd. det går sinsvakt tregt..
<jo-erlend> det er klart at det går tregt. Det er både komprimert og USB er tregt. Noen minnepinner er ekstra trege. Poenget er at hvis det funker, så kan det være verdt å prøve litt andre ting for å få installert det.
<Jho__> Sorry, måtte over på i iPad, så chat hår litt tregt..
<Jho__> Live session ser ok ut.
<Jho__> Tregt men ok... Raskere enn få da.
<jo-erlend> ok. Da kan du regne med at det fungerer greit hvis du bare får det installert. Det finnes endel ting du kan gjøre. Du kan for eksempel flytte disken til en annen PC og kjøre installasjonen på den før du flytter den tilbake. Eller så kan du installere på en annen maskin, for eksempel i en VM og dumpe systemet over på disken.
<jo-erlend> jeg har forsåvidt også vært borti at installasjonen fungerer etter noen forsøk...
<Jho__> Ikke så dumt. Skal prøve og feile litt så ser vi hvordan det går..
<jo-erlend> når jeg tenker over det, var det faktisk en pest og en plage å få installert Ubuntu på min gamle Socket A-maskin også. Men når det først var inne, så var det stabilt over flere år.
<jo-erlend> så jeg vet ikke helt hva det er med installasjonsprogrammet som er så spesielt.
<jho_> siste feil meld= et frsøk på å sette opp apt til å installere flere pakker fra cd misslyktes.
<jho_> søker gjennom cd rom'
<jho_> starter på nytt..
<jho_> krasj..
<jho_> åpner desktop live vesion.
<hjd> hm... har du sjekket cden for feil, bare for å utelukke det? Hvilken versjon av Ubuntu er det snakk om forresten?
<jho_> ja to ganger.. 11.04
<hjd> ok. Da vet jeg ikke, dessverre. Ikke vært borti noe lignende.
<jho_> lagrer den noen logg under innstall?
<hjd> jho_: den skal det. Gi meg et sekund så skal jeg sjekke hvilke som er relevante.
<hjd> Hvis det oppstår feil med Ubiquity (installasjonsprogrammet) skal loggene befinne seg i /var/log/installer/syslog og /var/log/syslog . Jeg har dog inntrykket av at den pleier å si ifra om de loggene (siden de ofte er nyttige å ha å legge ved en feilrapport). Se forøvrig https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity selv om den ser litt utdatert ut.
<jho_> ja gjore nok det...
<jho_> denne er nok ikke helt utdatert..
<hjd> når den krasjer, krasjer den helt, eller har du tilgang til skrivebordet og kjøre programmer osv?
<hjd> Det jeg tenkte du kunne gjøre isåfall, var å sende inn en feilmelding på hva som skjer, inkludert loggene slik at noen kanskje kan ta en titt på hva som egentlig foregår.
<hjd> Etter at den har krasjet, hvis du åpner en terminal og kjører 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' skal den automatisk samle en feilrapport om installasjonsprogrammet. Jeg er ikke sikker på om loggfilene nevnt ovenfor kommer med automatisk eller om du må legge dem til selv. (NB For å kunne sende inn må du være medlem av Launchpad.net som er nettstedet der en god del av utviklingen til Ubuntu foregår)
<hjd> Dette skal i utgangspunktet fungere, så det tyder på at det er en feil som bør rapporteres...
<hjd> men nå er det kvelden for meg. Håper du finner ut av det :)
<jho_> takk for hjelpen. tar nok kvelden selv.. har drivi på lenge nokk for i dag..'
<jho_> natta folkens!
<jo-erlend> noen som gidder å nevne nicket mitt om et minutt? :)
<jo-erlend> tenkte å teste støtten i oneiric for xchat-gnome :)
<Berge> jo-erlend jo-erlend jo-erlend jo-erlend jo-erlend jo-erlend jo-erlend jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> en gang til? :)
<Berge> jo-erlend:
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<jo-erlend> det var jo helt elendig det. :)
<jo-erlend> oppgradering fra natty til oneiric funka forresten skikkelig dårlig. Mengder av feil. Ikke sånne kritiske feil, men irriterende.
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-21
<jo-erlend> jasså ja... Det var litt av en start på dagen. Det var oppdateringer tilgjengelig for N8. De er påkrevet, så jeg må velge mellom en usikker enhet og å godta den nye lisensavtalen fra Microsoft.
<Sakarias> N8? som i nokia n8 ?
<Malin> Sakarias: vil tro det
<Malin> utrolig rart om man må godta en lisensavtale fra microsoft for å oppdatere symbian?
<comradekingu> Malin: Det er en utfordrer til winMo 7 og derfor blir de faset ut, n9 kommer eksempelvis aldri ut
<comradekingu> Jeg gjetter at alle symbian ^3og^4 blir oppdatert til å godta lisensvilkår om snikinnføring av winMo7 OTA
<Malin> comradekingu: kommer ikke N9=!
<Malin> ??
<Malin> lurer på hvem jeg skal bytte ut den gangen jeg vil bytte ut min N900
<Malin> finne en device som er i nærheten av N900 bir vel ikke så lett er jeg redd :(
<comradekingu> Nokia will retire all of its high-priced Symbian models in exchange for a push of its first Windows Phone 7 models. In August 2011 Nokia therefore announced that it will also not be introducing the Nokia N9, the N8's purported successor as the company's flagship smartphone device for 2011, to key markets such as the U.S., Japan, Canada, Sweden, Germany and the U.K.
<comradekingu> Fra http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N8
<simeng1> hva er nokia igjen? lager ikke de bildekk?
<comradekingu> Malin Du får kjøpe dev versjonen fra ebay, hadde litt dårlig bluetooth eneste
<Sakarias> si-m1: det er Nokian det :P
<silverarrow> noen som har prøvd softmaker?
<Malin> comradekingu: finnes dev-versjonen på ebay?! ^^
<brik> comradekingu: det tror jeg er tull, rett og slett.
<brik> telenor annonserer N9 med lanseringsdato ca 03.10
<brik> og de som selger devversjon på ebay er ikke helt kloke, siden devversjonen ble gitt ut "på lån"
<brik> legg også merke til "to key markets such as the U.S., Japan, Canada, Sweden, Germany and the U.K." ikke hele verden
<silverarrow> ingen som har peiling på ulike office ?
<lnostdal> men n900 kjører da ikke symbian?
<lnostdal> h,m eller tar jeg feil?
<brik> n900 kjører maemo
<Malin> jepp
<Malin> mange jeg prater med, tror N900 kjører Symbian
<Malin> N900 er visst så sært, at selv nerdene her på informatikk syntes det er for sært :p
<silverarrow> høres veldig avansert ut
 * silverarrow googler N900
<brik> synes ikke den er så sær :o
<xt> Malin: trur ikkje "nerdene her på informatikk" er skikkelige nerdar, då
 * silverarrow lurer på om brik heller ikke syns trond-viggo er sær
<Sakarias> N900 er ikke sær, den er bare den diger murstein :P
<Malin> xt: samme tenker jeg. Jeg kunne ikke tenkt meg en telefon som skal begrense meg, nå når jeg er vant med så åpent system som -N900 tilbyr
<Sakarias> har N900 fått på plass mms søtte som faktisk virker enda?
<Malin> Sakarias: jepp
<silverarrow> jeg er ikke helt på det nivå enda
<Sakarias> Malin: fantastisk... kanskje jeg skal fyre opp min og teste litt på den igjen
<silverarrow> jeg tenker av og til at vi sikkert hadde hatt det like bra uten mobil og verdensvid vev
<Malin> Sakarias: hadde vært kult det... :)
<Malin> silverarrow: sant nok
<Malin> Sakarias: Jeg har også oppdatert til nyeste firmwaren. 1.3
<brik> Malin: hva har du installert for å få mms til å virke?
<Malin> og tja, jeg kunne tenkt neg å kjøpt det der berømte minnekortet og testet meego
<Malin> man installerer fmms, tror jeg
 * Malin skal sjekke
<silverarrow> musen gikk amok
<Sakarias> fmms testet jeg sist... det fungerte av og til
<Malin> Sakarias: ja, jeg føler det virker her. JEg får i alle fall en del mms
<Malin> sende mms, gjør jeg ikke ofte forøvrig
<Sakarias> jeg sender en del mms... folk som skal ha serienummer og slikt... gidder ikke skrive det av :P
<silverarrow> snartenkt
<Malin> smart det
<silverarrow> jeg har utstyrt meg med kamera for bilder av bootup error beskjeder
<Malin> hm.. skal jeg stikke bort på Gurutejenesten og få en Ubuntu-cd?!
<Malin> hadde vært morro med en som ser proff ut :)
<Sakarias> er det ikke da bedre med en ubuntu minnepen?
<silverarrow> en av hver da
<Malin> Sakarias: jo :) kanskje de har det..... sukk, kan jo bare bestille en fra ubuntu-shoppen også
<brik> lenge leve latskapen? :D
<silverarrow> skulle ikke cd-en bare være fin da?
<comradekingu> brik: Markets such as: Sweeden
<brik> your point?
<brik> Malin: har du sett på telenor.no? :>
<Malin> brik: hm.. nei?
<brik> se den fine telefonen på fremsiden
<Malin> eh.. nå har jeg...
<Malin> ja... sukk, bare synd det ikke er en... N950
<brik> hehe
<Malin> eh.. 10789kroner :|
<brik> neh, det er feil
<brik> f.eks 4199,- med kontantkort
<Malin> aha :)
<Malin> hm.. kanskje en bare skulle kjøpt en med kontantkort. men hvor åpen er N9 vs N900?!
<Malin> Kanskje jeg kan lodde på et tastatur :p
<brik> er vel like åpen? egentlig er det det samme operativsystemet og, meego-harmattan er like mye maemo som meego :p
<Malin> haddaha
<Malin> åj
<Malin> okey
<Malin> hm... kanskje like greit det ikke er N950 for da hadde jeg fort vært en del kroner fattigere :S
<Malin> designet er upåklagelig.. siiiikle
<brik> mhm, skulle helst hatt tastatur jeg og... men det får gå
<silverarrow> er den en slik mobil med fullt mini tastatur?
<Malin> silverarrow: mhm...
<silverarrow> åå
<Malin> silverarrow: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR2zR2O8aLI
<silverarrow> Your browser does not currently recognise any of the video formats available.
<silverarrow> Click here to visit our frequently asked questions about HTML5 video.
<silverarrow> weird
<Malin> what?!
<silverarrow> jeg fikk den beskjeden på youtube nå
<silverarrow> den virket tildligere i dag
<Malin> hm, ja, ja, men du får google n950 eller noe, så finner du nok en video med den... tihi
<silverarrow> det går i telefoner?
<silverarrow> samordner dere telefonen, netbooken og laptopen med ubuntu?
<Malin> hvordan da tenker du? :)
<Malin> hender jeg bruker ssh til å flytte filer mellom laptopen og telefonen osv
<Malin> jøsses. Vil jeg programmere mot en cisc, eller risc-prosessorarkitetkur?! Virker da som begge deler har fordeler og ulemeper
<Malin> :p
<Malin> oeg jeg skal liksom foretrekke en av dem
<lnostdal> hm..egentlig vil du unngå begge; det er ingen som ønsker å forholde seg til ting utenfor problemdomenet egentlig; hverken cisc eller risk; eller hardwarerelaterte ting generet
<lnostdal> du har problemet du forsøker å løse her, og du kan beskrive det "in terms of" problemet ..     det er kjipt å måtte beskrive det "in terms of" maskinen en desverre er nødt til å kjøre det på (forholde seg til)
<lnostdal> drive-by-answering ..    har ikke fulgt samtalen her :>
<krosenvold> Er det noen måte jeg kan få sendt trim kommandoer for ALL ledig plass på en ext4 disk ?
<lnostdal_> trenger ny laptop .. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZWBaNcrlMmkh-J06IjUgXO7Czdie0vZVgHJ55toa_F0/edit?hl=en_US .. ikke lett å finne
<Sakarias> ser ut som en hvilken som helst 17"
<lnostdal_> åh, hadde i grunn tenkt med en thinkpad, men det var dårlig med 17" og den oppløsningen der
<lnostdal_> meg en*
<Sakarias> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=638627#extra
<Sakarias> f.eks
<lnostdal_> tja, quadro er rimelig overkill for mitt bruk
<lnostdal_> tro om samme fins med "kjipere" gpu
<Sakarias> jeg bare valgte 17" på komplett, sorterte på pris, og skrollet til bunn :P
<Sakarias> så vidt jeg husker, så skrev du ikke noe om pris :P
<lnostdal_> pris er ikke så nøye :P ..   men, ..tja, er vel tett å kjøpe noe en vet en absolutt ikke har bruk for
<Sakarias> hehe... liker små laptoper til privat bruk.
<lnostdal_> ja, egentlig kunne jeg tenkt meg en liten en _også_, men denne er ment til jobbing hjemme og da må jeg ha plass til 2 filer (emacs buffere) i bredden .. hver på 132 kolonner ca.
<Sakarias> hva med skjerm når du jobber, på den lille laptopen?
<lnostdal_> ekstern?
<lnostdal_> eller mener du sånn i det hele tatt? .. tenkte en liten en i båten :>
<Sakarias> mhm
<lnostdal_> ok, ja jo
<lnostdal_> kanskje det hadde vært lurere ...
<Sakarias> en dell 27" vil gi deg den oppløsningen du vil ha :)
<lnostdal_> men litt digg å kunne ha en 17" i sekken og bare smelle den opp hvor som helst på sommern
<Sakarias> enda mer digg med en 11" i sekken og ikke ha ryggproblemer når du kommer fram :P
<lnostdal_> 2 x 24" på desktoppen ..   og gjerne en laptop ved siden av med synergy for å dele mus
<lnostdal_> ..her
<lnostdal_> hehe, ja ..
<lnostdal_> dem er vel tunge disse
<Sakarias> 17" er ikke noe lettvektere nei
<Sakarias> driver å bærer med meg 15" jobblatop fram og tilbake til jobb nå, pga vakt... merker at jeg har den på ryggen ja
<lnostdal_> hva er dealen med 3D skjerm ..  ugh, vil ikke ha det ..
<lnostdal_> høres så gimmicky ut
<Sakarias> hvis man må sitte med slike 3d-briller
<lnostdal_> ja, en må visst det
<lnostdal_> ..men dette er noe jeg ikke har bruk for så klart :>
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-22
<jo-erlend> jeg har endelig krøpet til korset og skaffet meg en skjerm til. Det er jo egentlig litt behagelig, selvom det er et litt dårlig tidspunkt for det, sånn med tanke på gjeldende situasjon i Ubuntu :)
<jo-erlend> det som funker ganske bra, er å bruke xfce4-panel på den andre skjermen, altså den som launcheren ikke er på. Så har jeg en vindusbytter der. Eneste problemet er at xfce4-panel ikke husker innstillingene fra gang til gang. :)
<jo-erlend> morsomt å bruke Ubuntu igjen nå. Lenge siden jeg har hatt et så herpa system tilsynelatende uten grunn :)
<lnostdal> jo-erlend, KDE og Twinview (NVidia lukkede drivere) fungerer "som det skal" m.t.p. flere skjermer ..   slik Gnome 2 gjorde ..   1 panel pr. skjerm, og hvert panel viser bare vinduer fra gjeldende skjerm o.s.v.
<lnostdal> (twinview == 2d+3d axx på alle skjermer, ikke bare "hovedskjermen")
<xt> Linux og multiskjerm. *sukk*
<si-m1> linux og multiskjerm = en xorg-server per skjerm :P
<si-m1> by design
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, det funker helt greit med et xfce4-panel på hver skjerm også.
<jo-erlend> Unity fungerer forsåvidt også helt greit, bare at det er litt slitsomt å flytte musa så langt.
<jo-erlend> dvs, med de åpne driverne, fungerer det helt greit. Med fglrx fungerer det veldig dårlig, synes jeg.
<si-m1> rimelig teit at dem å ikke støtte to skjermer med unity
<si-m1> begynner å bli rimelig vanlig
<xt> si-m1: HÅL I HÅVE
<xt> møkkafolk!
 * xt moden i dag
<Berge> Haha, wtf, støtter ikek unity flere skjermer?
<jo-erlend> si-m1, støtter ikke Unity to skjermer?
<si-m1> niks
<si-m1> altså, xorg støtter to skjermer, men ikke unity
<Malin> jeg testet unity på to skjermer på en datasal på skolen
<jo-erlend> på hvilken måte? Jeg sitter og kikker rett på mine to skjermer med Unity nå og jeg har ingen problemer.
<Malin> det virker ikke perfekt enda desverre
<si-m1> jo-erlend: har noe som har med unity å gjøre støtte for å si at du vil _dette_ på skjerm #1
<Malin> men tror jeg definerte litt feil om at den store var hovedskjermen, og vips fikk jeg luncheren på den eksterne skjermen
<si-m1> og _noe annet_ på skjerm #2 ?
<Malin> stor skjerm == ekstern skjerm
<si-m1> Malin: ja, men du kan ikke velge hvor du vil ha laucher
<si-m1> annet enn unity alltid forholder seg til "hovedskjerm"
<si-m1> mao, den støtter ikke fler skjermer
<jo-erlend> det er jo tullete å si.
<si-m1> nei
<jo-erlend> jo.
<si-m1> det er det ikke
<Malin> si-m1: ja, men så byttet jeg hovedskjerm i nvidia-settings, men launcheren flyttet seg ikke, så mulig en må gjøre litt mer enn hva jeg gjorde da
<si-m1> jo-erlend: hvordan flytter du unity-baren mellom to skjermer?
<si-m1> hvor i unity-settings gjør man dette?
<Malin> samme spør jeg meg om nå
<si-m1> hvor setter du opp hvilken skjerm nye applikasjoner skal starte på?
<si-m1> osv.
<brik> når er deadline for reapproval?
<si-m1> dette er ting som går under "støtte for fler skjermer"
<jo-erlend> det får du ikke gjort enda og det var sånt jeg snakket om isted. Men å si at Unity ikke "støtter" to skjermer fordi docken er plassert på hovedskjermen, er tullete.
<Malin> da er jeg enig med jo-erlend
<si-m1> jo-erlend: alt som har med unity å gjøre handler om hovedskjerm
<si-m1> mao, den støtter ikke fler skjermer
<jo-erlend> panelet kjører på begge skjermene.
<si-m1> jaha?
<si-m1> det gjorde den ikke hos meg
<si-m1> isåfall har de fikset noe
<Malin> jeg fikk ikke launcher på begge skjermer
<si-m1> hvis den viser et panel på begge skjermene så er jeg enig i at den støtter to skjermer
<jo-erlend> nei, men det er altså sånn at programvare utvikles over tid. Gnome panel er over ni år gammel. Det som er tullete, er å anta at et fem måneder gammelt produkt skal være like modent som et ni år gammelt produkt.
<Malin> om launcher er den docken til vesntre vel og merke
<si-m1> jo-erlend: nei, ikke når den har andre krav
<si-m1> for 9 år siden var det ikke nødvendig å støtte fler skjermer
<si-m1> fordi veldig få benyttet det
<jo-erlend> men det er irriterende at launcheren bare vises på hovedskjermen.
<Malin> trykket jeg på ubuntu-knappen (super) fikk jeg opp den der ah, jeg blander dock og launcher
<Malin> begge deler havnet på det som ble definert som hovedskjerm
<si-m1> jepp, det gjorde det hos meg og
<jo-erlend> malin, det er i prinsippet samme sak i Unity.
<si-m1> derfor jeg sier at den kun støttet en skjerm
<si-m1> men hvis den vises på begge for jo-erlend så har de vel fikset det
<Malin> mulig
<jo-erlend> jeg sa panelet.
<Malin> ah
<si-m1> panelet?
<si-m1> den tingen i toppen?
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<si-m1> den strekker utover to skjermer?
<si-m1> eller er det to paneler?
<jo-erlend> nei, et på hver skjerm.
<si-m1> ah oki
<si-m1> men ja, da er det delvis støtte
<jo-erlend> jeg har også et bunnpanel på hver skjerm.
<jo-erlend> og det er egentlig veldig sjelden at jeg bruker mus for å bruke launchere, så det er ikke så veldig plagsomt at det er på den ene skjermen, men det hadde vært fint å ha det på begge selvom jeg ikke er helt sikker på hvordan det skulle implementeres.
<Kagee> Kan noen forklare det tekniske bak "krypter min hjemmemappe"-valget under ubuntuinstallasjonen ?
<Sakarias> svartmagi
<Sakarias> kanskje https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems forklarer deg magien
<jo-erlend> jeg synes den påloggingslyden i Ubuntu er skikkelig flau.
<geirha> Dunkdunk tsj dunkdunkdunk tsj dunk dunk dunk tsj
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> også varer den jo i ca halvannet minutt også.
<geirha> Jaja, enkel å fjerne
<jo-erlend> jeg husker ikke hvordan man gjør det?
<jo-erlend> dvs; før var det vel bare å fjerne den fra oppstartsprogrammer?
<geirha> Lyder
<jo-erlend> lyder?
<geirha> Nei, Lyd.  System -> Instillinger -> Lyd (i "gammel" Ubuntu)
<jo-erlend> ja..?
<geirha> Lydtema: Ingen lyder
<jo-erlend> ah, stemmer det. Finnes ikke i oneiric.
<geirha> Ah, har ikke prøvd 11.10 enda.
<jo-erlend> det er like greit å vente. :)
<jo-erlend> det er veldig fint, men forholdsvis ustabilt.
<jo-erlend> jeg har rotfilsystemet mitt på lvm. Nå har jeg lyst til å installere 11.04 for å teste noe. Er det da mulig å lage et snapshot, formatere og installere 11.04 og så hoppe tilbake etterpå?
<jo-erlend> glem det der. :)
<Malin> du tenker: lage en installasjon med alt du har nå + instillinger, etc?
<Malin> som du kan bruke om du vil tilbake etter du har prøvd det andre?
<jo-erlend> nei. Jeg mener lvm snapshot. Såvidt jeg har forstått, fungerer de som et cow bilde. Jeg har ikke brukt det mer enn et par ganger. Litt synd egentlig. Det er jo en fin funksjon.
<jo-erlend> men i dette tilfellet ville det blitt litt mas uansett ettersom /boot er et eget filsystem.
<jo-erlend> jeg installerte fglrx for å se om need for speed kjører i wine nå. Men det er jo en tragedie. Alt fungerer dårligere med de proprietære driverne. Så jeg vil fjerne dem igjen.
<jo-erlend> brb
<jo-erlend> heh... Når jeg installerer fglrx og fjerner den igjen, så vil hverken gnome-shell, unity aller unity 2d kjøre.
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-23
<brik> "List/link to release parties properly." <- hvordan skal det listes? på selve søknaden i stedet for link til liste?
<Malin> er det en måte å montere en disk eksternt på følgende måte: bruke network file system og montere et domene og ikke en intern ip
<Malin> sudo mount -o nolock 192.168.1.2:/home/malin-server/Ekstern-disk /home/malin/malin-server-ekstern
<Malin> sånn ser det ut nå, hvordan gjøre det samme eksternt
<Malin> veit at jeg kan bruke ssh, kanskje det er lettest også :)
<olebrom> Malin: Jeg bruker sshfs (trenger fuse) det er meget enkelt og stabilt.
<Malin> olebrom: du er litt sånn ja takk begge deler? ^^
<olebrom> :-)
<Malin> kunne vært aktuelt, da kun ssh er litt tregt, men mulig det uansett ikke blir så raskt, med bare 5Megabit opplast fra servern
<Malin> olebrom: jeg kan sikkert google det, men noen god guide du veit om for å sette opp sshfs?
<olebrom> PÃ¥ raske forbindelser bruker jeg "compression no" i .ssh/config
<olebrom> sshfs [server]:[directory] [mount-point]
<olebrom> Hvis du har en trøblete NAT-router, kan det være nødvendig å sette ServerAliveInterval og ServerAliveCountMax (anbefales fremfor å bruke TCPKeepAlive)
<Malin> olebrom: ah, takk, jeg har visst allerede installert sshfs også
<Malin> olebrom: det virker, men er noe med tilgangsrettigheter, så jeg får ikke sett innholdet
<jo-erlend> brik, jeg syntes å lese at det helst skulle listes i en wiki?
<brik> jo-erlend: usikker..
<olebrom> Malin: sshfs gir i utgangspunktet bare tilgang til den brukeren som oppretter forbindelsen... så bruk din lokale bruker (ikke root), brukeren din må være medlem av fuse-gruppen.
<jo-erlend> malin_, nfs egner seg ikke så fryktelig godt til å bruke over åpent internet.
<jo-erlend> det irriterer meg at vi ikke har jamendo og magnatunes i banshee. Mye fin musikk der: http://www.jamendo.com/en/album/37345
<Malin> jo-erlend: hva om en kunne hatt en spotify/wimp plugin til banshee?
<Malin> osv
<Malin> men mulig det er mye fint på jamendo og magnatunes også :)
<jo-erlend> wimp liker jeg ikke.
<jo-erlend> malin_, hvis du liker litt sånn jazza musikk, så burde du høre det albumet jeg lenket til. Jeg synes det er veldig fint. Fritt og bra.
<Malin> ah :) jeg kan jo se, men må vel ha en jamendo-konto osv :)
<jo-erlend> malin, og Ubuntu one Music store er der. Samme musikken som i Spotify.
<jo-erlend> malin, nei.
<Malin> ^^
<Malin> om det som er i Ubuntu one music er samme som i spotify, burde det markedsføres for det det er verdt :)
<Malin> på et vis
<jo-erlend> kan laste ned på bit torrent hvis du vil. Det er fri musikk, det er hele poenget. Du betaler hvis du vil.
<Malin> joa ;)
<Malin> ah.. ja.. hehe
 * Malin er treg som vanlig :p
<Malin> problemet i sted var visst bare at jeg mounted som root
<Malin> altså med sudo foran
<comradekingu> oioi, gnome3 var fiffig, positivt overrasket
<jo-erlend> jeg regner med at det er Gnome Shell du snakker om da, eller?
<jo-erlend> Gnome 3.2 i Ubuntu 11.10 er nokså fattig, synes jeg. Men Gnome Shell er veldig fint. Det er ikke like avansert som Unity, men det er veldig mye mer modent.
<comradekingu> Det kommer vel ann på hvordan skoen passer, unity er etter mitt skjønn helt uforståelig. Har brukt det siden det kom til idag
<jo-erlend> ja, er det av egen erfaring du snakker, eller folk du har prøvd det på?
<jo-erlend> jeg har vanskeligheter med å forstå at Unity kan være "helt uforståelig". Det er noe du må lære, men du lærer det raskt og du bruker mye tid på PCen... Hvis du må bruke et kvarter på å lære noe som lar deg gjøre alt dobbelt så fort, så er det greit.
<jo-erlend> det er litt lett å hekte seg opp i vrangforestillinger når det blir gjort sånne endringer. Jeg var for eksempel helt vred over at de flyttet vindusknappene fra høyre til venstre side av vinduet. Men jeg har testet det på folk og de bruker ikke særlig mange sekunder på å få det inn. Det er litt annerledes for geeks, som fokuserer veldig mye mer på systemet når de skal ha noe gjort. :)
<comradekingu> jo-erlend: Det ser ikke bra ut, det er subjektivt, men det er til stadighet i veien for meg når jeg skal ha ting gjort
<jo-erlend> fortell? 11.10 er jo spikra, men 12.04 har ikke begynt engang.
<comradekingu> Kan jo ha mye å gjøre med at jeg har innarbeidete metoder som iogforseg ikke er særlig konsekvente/logiske, uten at jeg synes unity-måten er noe bedre
<comradekingu> Har ikke prøvd det i 11.10
<jo-erlend> det er naturligvis en fare når man tenker nytt, at man kan ødelegge ting som var bra. Det var et sånt eksempel i Ayatana idag. Det var en fyr som mente at alt+f2 og dash er så like at de burde slås sammen. Det er sånt som kan høres veldig fint ut, men det ville gjøre ting mer komplisert for de fleste og mer tungvint for de avanserte. Men sånne feil gjøres.
<jo-erlend> de problemene med to skjermer, hadde jeg ikke tenkt over engang, fordi jeg stort sett bare har brukt én skjerm av gangen. Men der er det helt klart mengder av ting som må fikses. Jeg hadde ikke hatt på den nye skjermen i ti minutter før jeg fant den første buggen -- og den var ikke rapportert. Må si fra.
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-24
<Malin> hvor ligger configfila til ubuntu networkmanager?
<Malin> mulig jeg fant det ut :S
<geirha> Den bruker vel gconf
<si-m1> http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/SystemSettings
#ubuntu-no 2011-09-25
<Trond--> Har litt connection problemer av og til med internett i Ubuntu når maskinen har stått på over natten. Den kan connecte og disconnecte noen ganger. Så hender det etter noen slike frem og tilbake at når jeg er connected så har jeg faktisk ikke noe internett, og jeg restarter maskinen og da funker internett og ingen frem og tilbake med disconnect og connect problemer.
<Trond--> Noen forslag til hvilket program jeg kan bruke til å lage gif utifra filmsnutter med?
<Trond--> Har Avidemux fra før av, men finner ikke noe slik der.
<Trond--> Angående internett, muligens det er de to switchene som klusser det til for meg.
<Trond--> Hvordan får jeg default på sletting av filer at den starter på "slett alle" knappen?
<vlt> Trond--: Du kan bruke ffmpeg eller mencoder.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det med nettverket kan høres ut som en dårlig driver.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hva mente du med det du skrev angående sletting?
<jo-erlend> heh, screencast i 3840x1080@25fps med video i fullskjerm på den ene skjermen tok litt plass ja.
<jo-erlend> ukomprimert, altså.
<jo-erlend> tipper kanskje at det kan hjelpe litt å bruke tmpfs til det der.
<Malin> veldig vid skjerm da jo-erlend ?
<jo-erlend> Malin, to stykker.
<jo-erlend> tok 2-300MB/s eller noe sånt. :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: ah :)
<Malin> pr. sekund :D hehe
<Malin> men det er nok komprimert
<Malin> husker 9 minutter med ukomprimert video tok 2GB da jeg overførte sånt for 10-12år siden
<jo-erlend> ikke komprimert nei. Det tar 1MB/s komprimert.
<Malin> og det var 720x576@25fps
<Malin> jo-erlend: okey
<Malin> men om det er 300MB/s det blir ganske mye det også, så det er vel ikke komprimert da nei :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, 720x576 er jo bare såvidt tilstekkelig til å ta screencast av gcalctool :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja....
<jo-erlend> men det hjalp jo betraktelig å lagre råvideo i minne istedenfor disk.
<Malin> mhm
<Malin> Noen som veit om ubuntu-one kan føre til lag over wlan? jeg opplevde i går at video jeg spiller av via wlan (streamer) begynner å lagge, dette gjelder også mer vanlig lavoppløselig video og jeg kan ikke huske dette har skjedd før
<Malin> bruker network file system
<jo-erlend> det er vel ikke så veldig sannsynlig, men det kommer vel litt an på internettlinja di og hvor mye du har å laste opp og ned.
<jo-erlend> du kan begrense båndbredden u1 bruker i kontrollpanelet.
<jo-erlend> transmission, derimot, kan være fullstendig ødeleggende av en eller annen grunn.
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, transmisson-daemon kjører, men jeg laster hverken opp eller ned der nå
<jo-erlend> Malin, det behøver ikke å spille noen rolle.
<jo-erlend> hva det er den driver med, vet jeg ikke, men den kan kneble linja fullstendig selvom den ikke bruker noen båndbredde.
<Malin> ja, problemet er at video jeg bruker internet lagger, og det bør ikke ha noe med hva slags båndbredde som er i bruk ut mot internett
<Malin> pussig, men spilte av med vlc i stedet for mplayer og nå lagger det ikke.
<Malin> merkelich
<jo-erlend> at VLC er bedre på video over LAN er jo ikke så fryktelig merkelig, synes jeg. :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-17
<em> Hello is there any Norwegian here?
<brik> doubtful
<silverarrow> for tidlig for irc
<silverarrow> too early for irc
<Mathias> em: lol :P
<silverarrow> aldri norsk her
<silverarrow> der er et norsk ubuntuforum som var bare spam tidligere i sommer
<silverarrow> noen har ryddet opp der
 * RoyK synger Hurra for deg til malin :)
<Mathias> :O
<Mathias> malin: dropbox er fint det, har 155 gb der :P
<malin> Mathias: oi, 155GB på dropbox?!
<malin> RoyK: takk :)
<malin> RoyK: her er chipsettet til packard bellen: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/chipsets/mainstream-chipsets/mobile-chipset-hm55.html
<malin> ser ut som sata-II men skal da funke bedre med ssd der enn snurredisk uansett
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> men 3Gbps er greit nok for de fleste SSD-er
<malin> jau :)
<malin> men skal få mamma til heller å kjøpe packard bell + ssd og sippe unna med mindre enn det er for aceren og samtidig får veldig mye mer pc for pengene :D
<RoyK> og går du for noe rimeligere, f.eks. crucial, så kommer du fort vekk opp i 256GB for en drøy tusenlapp
<RoyK> blir litt overkill med en fet intel-ssd på treg buss...
<malin> ah, ja
<malin> dumme diigitalimpuls-sida, får ikke sortert lista på pris der jeg
<RoyK> send mail og klag...
<malin> ja :)
<malin> done
<malin> kan ikke si jeg finner noen ssd til ca tusen kroner som har mer enn 120GB
<RoyK> http://www.prisjakt.no/search.php?query=ssd
<malin> tja, det var fortsatt ikke mulig å se noe med 240GB til 1000kroner ish, men 1400 og noe
<RoyK> https://www.deal.no/deal/default.asp?page=vare&ProdusentID=SV200S3%2F256G&ref=Prisjakt.no&utm_source=Prisjakt.no&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=SV200S3%2F256G
<RoyK> så litt over 1100
<RoyK> men igjen, spørs jo hvor mye plass hun *trenger*
<malin> oi, sjekk der ja
<malin> ja, var det da
<malin> jeg kunne jo tatt en titt på hva hun har nå
<RoyK> mhm
 * RoyK += 0xc0ffee
<Mathias> malin, pro + 50 fra telefon + 3 gb annet rask + 2 gb basic :P
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> melde forseinkomming på læreren?
<malin> en 80GB-disk
<malin> Mathias: ah :)
<malin> Mathias: ja, om det er et gjentagende problem, så ja
<RoyK> malin: jamenatte, hvor full?
<Mathias> på hele gjengen
<malin> RoyK: sjekket ikke hvor full den er, den er ikke såå veldig full tror jeg
<malin> men det stid den hadde noen få bad sectors
<malin> i følge disktool
<RoyK> plukke ut platene, da :)
<RoyK> kan jo sette den nye snurredisken i gamlemaskina, hvis den er noe å ha
<Mathias> malin: treg maskin? packard bell?
<Mathias> dagen blir jo bare bedre og bedre
<Mathias> btw, packard bell er en egen kategori av treghet :P
<RoyK> packard bell er bare en pc det også
<Mathias> de 15 gangene jeg har vært borti de så var de trege og ustabile
<RoyK> det er generelt veldig lite som utgjør forskjell på merker
<Mathias> selv om de nesten var tatt rett ut av eska :s
<RoyK> packard bell er billigmerket til Acer...
 * RoyK velger å stole på hva han ser og opplever og ikke tomme påstander fra Mathias 
<Mathias> kanskje de har forbedret seg de siste årene, men unngår de uansett :P
<Mathias> RoyK: lurt det da :P
<RoyK> malin skulle vel prøve å boote opp en på elkjøp på en minnepinne ;)
<Mathias> :P
<RoyK> sikkert kult å først gjøre det og så spørre en som jobber der om hjelp :D
<Mathias> hahahaha
<Mathias> eller innstallere xubuntu permanent på den <3 :P
<RoyK> tja - unødvendig
<Mathias> nesjda
<Mathias> btw, sd-kort er vel hakket mer usynlig :P
<RoyK> joda, da skaper du bare mer jobb til folka som jobber der, og de har nok en kjip nok dag allerede...
<RoyK> sd-kort burde funke :)
<RoyK> men gjør noe som kan gjøres om fort, litt som å tagge på dyre biler med whiteboardtusj :D
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> bare å lage ny partisjon :P
<malin> tihi :)
<Mathias> eller bare loke litt med utilman.exe og cmd.exe :P
<malin> Mathias: jeg har jo ikke hatt noe godt forhold til Packard Bell før selv, men om det er som RoyK sier, billigmerket til Acer, så kjører jegp å ass
<malin> den kan jo ikke bli treg av å sette inn ssd
<malin> og intel harlaga chipsettet
<RoyK> brikkesettet ser greit ut
<RoyK> men i3 på 1,7GHz er kanskje litt i underkant
<Mathias> er vel ikke verre en å prøve og se om den blir raskere, hvis ikke så shipper du disken tilbake/bruker den i noe annet
<malin> men hva var det med å bruke disken i en gammel maskin?
<Mathias> hvis de lager en ssd med ide får craptopen en oppgradering :P
<RoyK> malin: kan jo hende den gamle funker like greit om du pimper den med ssd? ;)
<malin> ah. den gamle maskina til mamma?
<RoyK> mhm
<malin> jo, det gjør den nok, men problemet med den gamle maskinen er at den har en skade i ene festet til skjermen
<malin> der skjermen er festet til maskinen
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> stemmer
<Mathias> lim og teip
<malin> så nei maskinen er ikke noe å ha, det er derfor hun skal ha ny
<malin> Mathias: ja, men det ser ikke mye pent ut :)
<RoyK> malin: kan kanskje være en fordel å kjøpe noe som er litt høyere spekka enn den PB-en
<Mathias> kanskje litt matt spraylakk også da ^^
<Mathias> kan sende den inn på bilskade/lakk også ;P
<malin> RoyK: det kan jo det, aeren har jo det, men da blir det jo totalt sett dyrere
<malin> Mathias: :p
<RoyK> ja, du får det du betaler for....
<Mathias> malin: kunne du forklart (den onde mester)planen din for meg så jeg får sett halve bildet? :P
<malin> Mathias: Jeg tror ikke jeg har noen planer for deg
<malin> men du vil se halve bildet?
<silverarrow> malin planlegger egenrådig verdensherredømme ?
<Mathias> egenrådig herredømme over maskinene i huset :P
<malin> ja... :)
 * RoyK mistenker at malin allerede har rimelig herredømme over maskinene sine ;)
<malin> Master of Computers
<silverarrow> til  og med kaffemaskinen?
<Mathias> ja
<malin> mhm
<silverarrow> lol
<Mathias> støvsugeren og
<malin> japp
<malin> det jeg ikke kan støvsuge, er ikke verdt å støvsuge
<Mathias> tilogmed vaskemaskinen!
<silverarrow> det kan blir hardt å bo sammen med malin
<Mathias> men så lenge hun ikke har en flymaskin der går det nok greit
<silverarrow> man vet aldri med malin
<malin> Nei, jeg skulle gjerne hatt en flymaskin :)
<malin> Det er nok ikke bare bare å bo sammen med meg.... :)
<malin> spesielt om noen går i nærheten av serveren min
<Mathias> hahaha
<Mathias> da blir det slåsskamp
 * silverarrow lurer på hva malin har på serveren sin
<Mathias> gjør du sånn som kattene gjør? puffer seg opp og freser?
 * silverarrow løfter opp lokket og ser nedi
<Mathias> silverarrow: samme århundre som oss eller samme århundre som bråkeboksene jeg har? :P
<malin> silverarrow: så du vil være med meg hjem og se på serveren min sier du? :)
<Mathias> nerdeflørting <3
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> mathias, har du en gammel bråkeboks?
<Mathias> ja :\
<silverarrow> jeg har en urgammel laptop, fra 2005
<silverarrow> den siste iBooken
<Mathias> jeg har en laptop fra 2001, en fra 2004, to servere fra ~2002
<Mathias> snart så kommer en raspberry pi i tillegg :P
<silverarrow> du er da inne på 2000 allet
<silverarrow> +t
<Mathias> mulig jeg skal hente 6-7 servere til snart :P
<silverarrow> vel, jeg har dem så lenge de funker
<Mathias> 6-7/seks ti(l) syv
<RoyK> hva skal du med alt det der? varme opp leiligheten?
<Mathias> RoyK: mhm
<silverarrow> og jeg er ekstra trassig med den gamle ibooken
<malin> jeg har en pc, dvs, hovedkort fra 2003 og tja, den starter ikke mer den :( stakars liten maskina som ikke ville starte mer. Tror ikke den tålte noen av rambrikkene jeg prøvde å mate den med, syntes 512MB ble litt lite
<Mathias> neida, skal lage ett beowulf cluster :P
<RoyK> beowulf har vel gått ut på dato...
<Mathias> ene laptopen har fått "gulvsyndromet" :s
<silverarrow> malin, nei de tåler da masse ram?
<silverarrow> bare det ikke er feil
<malin> også har jeg en laptop far 2007, som havarerte i januar 2009 ca. den skal nå kastes stakkars. en hp 6158eu med varmeproblemer.
<malin> silverarrow: det var nok feil ram.... :( snufs
<silverarrow> man kan alltid gå tilbake til de gamle brikkene
<Mathias> malin: ddr eller?
<malin> ja
<RoyK> man bruker helt andre klyngetyper nå enn for 10 år siden da beowulf var in
<Mathias> den trege eller den tregere?
<malin> men var en fin prosessor på den
<silverarrow> malin, de blir ikke ødelagt av det, med mindre du hamret dem på plass
<Mathias> RoyK: eneste typen jeg husker navnet på xD
<malin> amd atholon XP 2500+
<malin> silverarrow: hm, da kan det være noe annet som gikk galt
<Mathias> sist gang jeg fyrte opp en maskin med feil ddr-ram havarerte den helt :s
<silverarrow> du satt inn igjen de gamle ram-brikkene?
<malin> også kjøpte jeg en gang en laptop for 500 kroner som jeg tenkte kunne være en server, så det ble minf ørste server, men får ikke brukt den som vanlig laptop med Ubuntu. bare rare farger på skjermen i stedet for noe jeg kan bruke av gui
<RoyK> da tror jeg du har gjrot noe veldig rart :P
<malin> silverarrow: ja... jeg brukte den gamle + den "nye" samtidig
<Mathias> RoyK: hva slags cluster type anbefaler du da? :)
<RoyK> det spørs hva slags klynge du trenger
<silverarrow> men om du gikk tilbake til det gamle oppsettet skulle det funke igjen?
<malin> også har jeg denne Zepto M15b-maskina mi :) den er jeg vel mest fornøyd med av alle maskiner jegh ar hatt
<Mathias> RoyK: variabelt :P
<malin> silverarrow: kanskje, jeg får vel prøve det en gang til før jeg evt. hiver hele driten
<RoyK> tilgjengelighet eller tungregning eller lagring?
<silverarrow> malin, det er noe med low density og highdensity også,
<Mathias> men blir nok mest brukt til mencoder og sånt
<malin> men nå skal jeg lage meg frokost jeg
<malin> silverarrow: det var nok noe med noe jeg ikke tok heeelt høyde for da jeg testet og tja, så døde den
<silverarrow> oj, får håpe min takler ram oppgradering
<silverarrow> jeg har tuklet før, og det verste som skjedde var at den ikke startet
<malin> den gjør nok det om man finner rett type
<malin> jeg fant jo bare gammel ram her og der og prøvde... no good
<malin> mhm
<silverarrow> hva kalte du den?
<malin> prøvde å oppgradere laptoppen til mamma med mer ram en gang, men da startet ikke maskina, men da puttet jeg bare i den gamle igjen og volla
<malin> hva jeg kalte hvem?
<Mathias> silverarrow: vil du vite hva mine heter?
<malin> maskina som døde?
<malin> tja, den fikk vel ikke noe navn. jeg har ikke vært så oppfinnsom liksom, men serveren min heter black-mamba
<silverarrow> ja den med hovedkort fra 2003
<malin> men nå er den i et sølvgrått kabinett :S
<malin> ah, nei ,den hadde ikke noe navn stakkar
 * RoyK tusler bort på serverrommet for å riste liv i en server
<silverarrow> Mathias, dine fuker jo?
 * silverarrow finner bedre bord og stol
<Mathias> litago, 06, craptop, laptop (skolemaskin), milkshake :P
<malin> men jeg og min bror delte en 266-mhz-maskin en gang i tida, og den het rasken
<malin> var jo pentium II
<Mathias> lal
<Mathias> dritern nå :P
<silverarrow> sjokolademelk maskin
<silverarrow> 266 MHz, hmm, lurer på om de funker i det hele tatt i dag
<Mathias> tok bare ting som var i nærheten
<silverarrow> jeg liker den gamle iBooken
<silverarrow> stille og fin og skrive på
<Mathias> silverarrow: bruk den som tastatur da :P
<silverarrow> og når jeg først skal ha en maskin, ble jeg litt ambisiøs og vil ha alt til å virke
<silverarrow> jeg har installert lubuntu, tross alle råd fra osx brukere
<Mathias> mulig jeg også lemper en 2*333 p3 boks inn i clusteret
<Mathias> 333 mhz*
<Mathias> hahahaha
<silverarrow> jeg tror 333MHz kan funke
<silverarrow> jeg vet de noen bruker dem, og har puppy linux eller lubuntu på dem
<silverarrow> hvor mye RAM da?
<Mathias> 768 mb ellernoe
<Mathias> husker ikke helt
<Mathias> nei, ga de faktisk bort
<Mathias> så 0 mb ram på den
<silverarrow> jeg hadde en packard bell med 700MHz cpu, 1GB ram, men tror det neppe var bruk for mer enn 512 ram
<silverarrow> uansett, hvor mye gammelt skal man samle på
<Mathias> alt som funker
<silverarrow> men en ekstra maskin som funker, er god å ha i reserve
<silverarrow> sant
<Mathias> eller slenge inn i clusteret du har :P
<silverarrow> slik som malin?
<Mathias> skal jakte på 200 laptops fra ungdomsskolen når de kastes ^^
<Mathias> skulle vært ipmi eller noe i den duren på de :P
<silverarrow> kobler sammen alle maskiner hun finner og råder over nabolaget
<Mathias> så kunne man drept de når de ikke trengs
<silverarrow> 200?
<Mathias> 200 ja
<silverarrow> det er jo mye å samle på
<Mathias> muligens 200 i tillegg til de
<silverarrow> jeg leter faktisk etter en iBook G4 til
<Mathias> :O
<Mathias> aller beste hadde vel vært å kjøpe inn en del rpi'er å ha liggende :P
<silverarrow> himmel, det er da ikke brukenes for privatpersoner?
 * silverarrow googler rpi
<Mathias> raspberry pi
<silverarrow> å de ja
<Mathias> de sluker ikke 65 watt :P
<silverarrow> jeg er ikke så avansert
<RoyK> Mathias: sant, men den er jo noe begrensa...
<Mathias> RoyK: mhm, men ikke så svindyr vet du :P
 * RoyK vet
 * RoyK har en pi, og et pandabrett
<Mathias> :)
<Mathias> :D
<Mathias> venter fortsatt på min da :P
<RoyK> tok litt tid å få den
<Mathias> er vel maks 6 uker igjen ellernoe
<Mathias> så skal satan ha delen sin :s
<RoyK> og så må du ha ei god strømforsyning
<Mathias> staten*
<Mathias> RoyK: tror 4 ampere er nok :P
<RoyK> 4A holder lenge
<RoyK> 1A holder såvidt
<silverarrow> RoyK, hørt noe til sykkeldeler?
<silverarrow> ...skulle være bestemt form entall
<RoyK> jukse-2A-fra-ebay holder *ikke*
<RoyK> silverarrow: ser ut som tollen sitter på pakka fremdeles
<Mathias> RoyK: ikke kjøpt fra ebay :P
<Mathias> men skal skaffe meg kraftigere saker snart :P
<silverarrow> kaffe eller i7 cpu?
<silverarrow> etter min standard er i7 fremdeles normen
 * RoyK trenger også mer kaffe
<RoyK> i7 er greit til desktop og hjemmeserver og sånt, men skal du ha skikkelig server, er det greit med noe som støtter ECC RAM
<silverarrow> ja det er vel laptop standard jeg tenker
<silverarrow> bærbar heter det vel
<silverarrow> notebook
<Mathias> barbar maskin ja
<Mathias> notebok ja
<Mathias> da trenger du en p1
 * silverarrow googler ecc ram
 * Mathias googler silverarrow
<silverarrow> lol
<Mathias> noen må google meg nå ^^
<silverarrow> veldig lange ram brikker?
<Mathias> sikkert
<Mathias> så man kan fekte med de
<silverarrow> jeg vet kun om en mathias
<silverarrow> og han i bibelen da
<silverarrow> og en markus
<silverarrow> begge katolikker
<Mathias> han i bibelen kan ikke ha eksistert
<silverarrow> men det gjør forhåpentligvis du,
<Mathias> vi har ikke funnet ut om jeg eksisterer :P
<malin> hehe, er artig at dere ser for dere at jeg er en sånn übernerd som eier hele nabolaget og sånt :D
<silverarrow> ellers ville jeg lurt på hvem jeg snakket med, min mentale helsetilstand o.l.
<Mathias> silverarrow: i ditt tilfelle eksisterer jeg
<silverarrow> godt å høre
<Mathias> lese*
<silverarrow> lurer på om mathias eksisterer like mye i malins tilfelle
<Mathias> ikke like mye :s
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> så, jeg har en mathias, type skybert
<Mathias> ja
<silverarrow> de funker jo like bra
<silverarrow> karlson på taket var litt vel mye styr med
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> jeg lever på serverrommet
<Mathias> mye lettere å slå vett i serverne dine da :P
<silverarrow> lol
<Mathias> mulig jeg også gjemmer meg på loftet
<silverarrow> det er jo straks litt skumlere
<silverarrow> mørkt og mye spindelvev
<Mathias> nesjda
<Mathias> mørke er godt
<Mathias> spindelvev er også morsomt
<Mathias> brenner godt
<silverarrow> har ikke prøvd det
<Mathias> :O
<silverarrow> men har nok av testmateriale
<silverarrow> det er nesten ingen loft og kjellere igjen her slik som før
<Mathias> :\
<Mathias> er jo beste plassen å gjemme servere/søsken som ikke oppfører seg på
<silverarrow> pinnelinen er små hvite hus, fra 20 og 30 årene
<malin>  Det er så koselig her inne i dag :)
<Mathias> malin: litt liv?
<Mathias> jeg har den effekten :P
<silverarrow> det som før var kjeller med vedboder, potetbinger, gulerøtter og slikt er nå kjellerstuer
<silverarrow> loftet er hybel til utleie
<Mathias> ikke serverrom?
<Mathias> grusomt
<Mathias> hva gjør folk?!
<silverarrow> ikke det jeg vet, men mulig noen slike også
<silverarrow> har tørketrommel, vaskemaskin, elektrisk kjøleskap og handler mye oftere i butikken
<malin> ja, det var så aktivt her og koselig prat, ikke noen som er vemmelige og alle er venner :)
<silverarrow> da jeg var liten kom der av og til en som solgte store sekker med poteter og gulerøtter
<silverarrow> skitne gulerøtter
<silverarrow> vi hadde dem i kjellerboden
<silverarrow> slike finnes jo ikke mer
<malin> hm, poteter og gulrøtter :)
<silverarrow> nei med de som kom og solgte dem på døren
<malin> finnes ikke kjellerbodene mer? eller er det potetene og gullerøttene som ikke finnes mer kanskje
<malin> skjønner :)
<malin> tihi, var det ute på landet eller noe?
<silverarrow> ikke kjellerboden heller, den er nå isolert kjellerstue
<silverarrow> nei Bergen
<silverarrow> ca 1983 eller noe slikt
<silverarrow> vi bodde jo litt utenfor bergen da, ca 20  mintutter med bil
<silverarrow> sentrum
<silverarrow> men var jo bergen kommune
<silverarrow> det var en litt eldre mann som kom med en bil, vi kalte fiskebilen
<silverarrow> han stod der noen timer en dag i uken og solgte fersk fisk og grønnsaker
<Mathias> brb, gå til kantinaen :P
<silverarrow> i dag virker det helt utenkelig
<malin> ah :)
<malin> ja, det er lenge sidne jeg har sett noe fiskebil her nede
<malin> men isbilen kommer jo :S
<malin> og den bråker også
<malin> i 1983. Kan man spørre om årsmodellen?
<silverarrow> meg?
<malin> mhm
<silverarrow> jeg var 7 år da
<malin> ok
<silverarrow> begynte må skolen
<malin> tihi
<silverarrow> jeg begynner å bli gammel
<silverarrow> lurer på hvordan jeg skal få avansert litt i data veien
<malin> sette opp hjemmeserver?
<malin> jeg avanserte i grunn veldig da jeg startet med linux i 2007
<malin> Ubuntu
<malin> fordi ikke alt virket heelt ut av boksen
<malin> hadde det gjort det, hadde jeg vel ikke fiklet like mye og lært mye mindre eller noe
<malin> og før det var jeg fast windows-bruker i 17år, men hadde såvidt prøvd linux før det, men ikke fått ting til og gitt opp osv
<silverarrow> min start på linux var en gammel arve-laptop som jeg satt opp med ubuntu
<silverarrow> den nye bærbare maskinen min var inne til reperasjon
<silverarrow> krise og utrolig irriterende
<silverarrow> skjermen ble svidd nede i det ene hjørnet
<malin> oi
<silverarrow> etter to uker
<malin> svidd av Ubuntu?
<silverarrow> nei av windows
<malin> ah
<silverarrow> og jeg installerte ubuntu på den gamle maskinen mens den andre var inne til reperasjon
<silverarrow> XP var installert på den egentilg, men det var piratkopi, og det var litt rart
<malin> mhm, men hvilken versjon av Ubuntu var det, og hvordan var opplevelsen?
<silverarrow> sikkert 09 eller noe slikt
<malin> jeg syntes det var litt mer magisk å installere Ubuntu før enn nå. Det var noe med utsenet til gnome panels da og fontene og tihi :)
<silverarrow> ja, nå klager mange så veldig på unity
<malin> ja :S
<silverarrow> linux  mint tok en del av linux brukerne
<malin> men jeg forstår ikke det helt
<malin> en del av ubuntu-brukerne
<malin> men det er jo pga noen misforståelser og at noe kanskje ikke virket helt som det skulle osv osv
<silverarrow> de har kanel skriverbord nå tror jeg
<malin> og tja
<malin> kanel?
<silverarrow> cinnamon tror jeg det heter
<silverarrow> mint ville ikke boote på min hp, så jeg gav det opp
<malin> ah
<malin> men hvordan ser cinnamon ut?
<malin> men etter man har brukt unity litt og lært snarveier og spesielt HUD (head up display)
<malin> ingen vei tilbake
<silverarrow> de kapret nok en del brukere på grunn av måten de klarte å sette opp drivere, adobe flash og slikt
<silverarrow> det fikk ord på seg for å være mer brukervennlig
<malin> ja... mint er vel i bunn og grunn Ubuntu med restricted extras preinstallert
<malin> ja
<malin> noe som er problematisk med distribuering i noen land pga lisensregler osv
<silverarrow> som jo er en enkel ting for hvem som helst,
<malin> nettopp
<malin> men det vil jeg påstå er hovedforskjellen
<silverarrow> dumt ubuntu skulle komme i baklekse for noe slikt, som ikke er reelt
<malin> ja...
<silverarrow> linux roter visst med oppdateringer, lanserer dem men gjør ikke grundig nok arbeid
<silverarrow> mint*
<malin> når du sier linux nå, tenker du ah. ok mint ja
<malin> det kjenner jeg ikke til, hvordan mint styrer det der
<malin> har prøvd Mint virituelt
<malin> var noen småting som var anderledes med tanke på menyer osv, men det er vel noe en kan sette opp hvor som helst
<silverarrow> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAgSOKFnuKU
<silverarrow> det er ganske familært når man booter live cd
<silverarrow> men jeg har ikke installert det
<malin> ok
<malin> men det har ubuntu også vært mer eller mindre, men har vært borti maskiner som ikke booter også
<silverarrow> jeg bestilte 1GB til den gamle ibooken, er ikke helt sikker på om det vil ha noe effekt
<silverarrow> sant, det er noe  med grafikkortet
<silverarrow> hvit skjerm og slikt
<malin> kan man trykke en hurtigtast, som <super> og så søke i søkemenyen i cinnamon?
<silverarrow> jeg er blitt litt flinkere nå,  nok til at jeg skjønner omveiene som beskrives på forumet
<silverarrow> vet ikke
<malin> er geforce 8400 GX eller noe sånt i ene laptoppen jeg brukte som server før, men nouveau funker ikke og ikke med restricted drivers. bruker jeg den frie driveren som kom før nouveau, så får man desktop som fungerer så en ser hva en klikker på
<malin> hvilke omveier?
<silverarrow> jo man kan boote i "nomode" eller "video=off"
<silverarrow> og bruke andre drivere under installering
<silverarrow> der må jo være en driver som fuker for gforce kortet ditt?
<silverarrow> på macforum får man ofte høre kategorisk at der ikke er 3D grafikk for linux
<silverarrow> som er en sannhet  med modifikasjoner
<malin> ja, det er det som er rart. jeg skal se på det der neste gang jeg er hjemme igjen i Trondheim, den laptoppen ligger der. kostet meg bare 500kroner, men dumt å kaste en laptopp som er fullt brukbar, fin å ha i bakhånd som reserve.
<malin> Fikk noen gutter på pvv (programvareverkstedet) på NTNU til å titte, men de fikk den heller ikke til, men jeg skal nok gi den en et forsøk til :)
<silverarrow> ja det tror er verd det
<malin> det er nok med store modifikasjoner
<malin> ja, det er nok det
<malin> det kan være jeg ikke har prøvd alt
<malin> det rare er at det kortet skal da være fint støttet
<silverarrow> jeg har lyst å prøve bodhi linux men har ikke komt så langt
<malin> om jeg bare kunne komme på hva den heter
<malin> kan det vare
<malin> acer 1520Z hm.. det er lenge siden jeg tittet på ting til den :S
<silverarrow> og ubuntu på hp maskinen om det ikke er for mye plunder
<malin> mhm
<malin> men Ubuntu virker jo stort sett overalt nå, virker det som
<malin> men jeg har jo fått problemer pådenne laptoppen i senere Ubuntu-utgivelser
<malin> men det er nok på kjernenivå at problemet er og ikke noe annet sted
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke prøvd å boote Ubuntu på hp maskinen sinden 10.10
<malin> suspend har sluttet å virke, og jeg får ikke startet laptoppen uten å ha i laderen
<malin> ok
<silverarrow> eller 11.04 muligens
<silverarrow> masse ram og swap?
<malin> min HP-maskin som tok kvelden, den kjørte vel 8.10 den stakkars.
<malin> jeg har 4GB ram og swapen er vel på 4 også ish
<silverarrow> masse altså
<malin> ja
<malin> swap: 3920
<malin> kanskje litt liten, da den ikke kan ta i mot hele rammen, men jeg vil jo suspende, ikke kjøre hibernate
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke helt skjønt den swap greien enda
<malin> hvordan ikke forstått den?
<malin> var vel mer aktuelt før
<malin> da fysisk ram ble full, så bruker den et dedikert område på disk til ram
<malin> noe som naturlig nok er betydelig tregere.....
<silverarrow> det er ganske flytende anbefalinger når det gjelder størrelse og slikt
<silverarrow> har man liten plass kan den være mindre
<Mathias> hjelp
<Mathias> naturfag
<silverarrow> Mathias i nød?
<geirha> hvis fysisk ram blir fullt, vil systemet gå i senk hvis du har swap
<malin> ja. om man liker å kjøre hibernate i stedet for suspend, så kan det jo være greit at swap er minst like stor som rammen
<geirha> den vil bruke all kraft på å flytte data mellom fysisk minne og swap
<malin> cinnamon så jo pent ut :)
<Mathias> jeg har swap*1,5 av ram
<silverarrow> det er faktisk første gang hibernate og suspend virker knirkefritt i lubuntu på min maskin
<silverarrow> ppc maskinen
<malin> ah
<Mathias> så har jeg litt å gå på
<Mathias> :O
<malin> om jeg får inn linux kernel 2.6.38.8 eller eldre, så virker det der knirkefritt
<malin> men i alle kjerner etter, så virker det ikke
<Mathias> gtg
<silverarrow> jeg har swap akkurat som installerer wizarden valgte selv
<malin> dvs. det ser ut som suspend virker om jeg manuelt klikke suspend, men får den ikke startet igjen med powerknappen. ser ut som jeg får vekket den med fn + soveknappen
<malin> så hva virker ikke? jo, om jeg lukker ned skjermen, så skal den suspendere, men det skjer altså ikke
<silverarrow> malin, der er fiklete
<malin> ja... :S
<malin> har prøvd mange guider, osv her og der ingenting har virket
<silverarrow> jeg måtte aktivere noe greier både i lxde og settnigs for at det funket
<malin> ok
<malin> hva da?
<silverarrow> men jeg har ikke gome på ppc maskinen
<malin> kanskje det kan virke her også, selv om jeg ikke kjører lxde
<malin> ah, ja, lxde er jo faktisk ikke gnome
<malin> men jeg har jo gnome 3 på denne
<malin> 3 et eller annet
<RoyK> malin: swap er like aktuelt nå som det var før ;)
<silverarrow> det var noe både under power management og skerm styerer
<geirha> Skjer det noe som helst når du legger ned skjermen?
<silverarrow> og som Mathias nevnte, en og en halv gang så  mye swap som ram
<malin> så er vel noe der. var noe med gnome-power-manager, men nei, virke ikke det heller. jeg husker ikke sikkert hva som jeg prøvde. er noen dager siden og en natt som ble lang og en dag derpå som ikke ble bra fordi jeg var våken pga dette. Jeg har perioder der jeg prøver meg igjen...
<malin> RoyK: ja, det er jo sant
<malin> geirha: nope
<RoyK> malin: husk at for at hibernate skal fungere, så trenger du like mye swap som minne *pluss* det som eventuelt brukes i tillegg i swappen, så om du har 4GB minne, og bruker 500MB swap, så vil du trenge 4,5GB swap
<geirha> SÃ¥ da mottar den sikkert ikke noe event
<malin> geirha: jeg tror den rapporterer at lid er åpen eller lukket
<malin> faktisk
<silverarrow> men vil malins maskin  noen gang bruke 4GB i minne i praksis?
<geirha> hm. hvor ser du det?
<malin> RoyK: ja, jeg tror jeg skal boote minnepinne og gjøre ene partisjonen litt mindre, så jeg kan øke swappen litt
<RoyK> malin: evt kan du bare lage ei fil
<malin> silverarrow: den har i grunn aldri gjort det, men tror jeg har brukt swap på denne når jeg hatt minnelekasje eller noe
<malin> RoyK: kan man det i linux?
<malin> også kan jeg kombinere den plassen med swap-partisjona mi da?
<RoyK> dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/swap/swap.0 bs=1m count=2k - så har du 2GB å gå på, bruk mkswap på den og swapon og legg den til i fstab
<RoyK> ja, og fila får prioritet under partisjonen
<silverarrow> det der skjønte jeg ikke i det hele tatt RoyK
<malin> dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/swap/swap.0 bs=1m count=2k
<malin> dd: invalid number `1m'
<geirha> er det mkswap som flytter fila da?
<RoyK> malin: 1M
<geirha> slik at den er sammenhengende
<malin> ah,
<malin> hm, jeg må først lage /dev/swap/swap.0 ... :$
<geirha> den dd-kommandoen lager fila
<malin> oi, oi, noe skjer her :)
<malin> 2147483648 bytes (2.1 GB) copied, 9.13445 s, 235 MB/s
<malin> raskt....
<RoyK> hehe
<silverarrow> det ville vært enkelt og gparted bare kunne øke swap litt
<RoyK> SSD er kjekt
<silverarrow> om*
<RoyK> silverarrow: funker like greit med fil
<malin> det kan den om det er ledig ikke-brukt plass
<RoyK> silverarrow: kanskje 1% tregere, men hvor ofte trenger du det?
<malin> RoyK: eh.. nå fikk jeg mleding om at roota har 0 ledig plass
<malin> tror jeg satte av for lite plass til root.....
<RoyK> hehe
<geirha> problemet er at om du gjør noen som helst endringer på swap-partisjonen i gparted, så vil den få ny UUID
<silverarrow> malin, som ofte betyr at man  må krympe en av partisjonene litt
<malin> ja...
<RoyK> malin: lvm?
<malin> jeg kan jo krympe /home
<malin> RoyK: eh.. nei :$
<geirha> Det betyr at du må oppdatere et par filer med den nye UUIDen
<RoyK> malin: resize2fs...
<RoyK> eller sleng swapfila på /home/noe
<RoyK> litt grisete, men det funker
<malin> hm... jeg kan vel endre partisjonene med gparted i livecd?
<silverarrow> eller rett og slett vente til 12.10 kommer og gjøre en ny installering
<malin> men altså, denne fila jeg laget. hvilken UUID har den?!
<malin> silverarrow: tja....
<malin> er fort gjort å endre ting via live-cd på minnepinne da. har jo ssd også, så ting går jo betydelig raskere uansett
<silverarrow> litt for lenge å vente om maksinen har slått seg helt vrang
<malin> ja, heelt vrang er den ikke, men merker jeg er eh. sårbar med så liten root
<geirha> malin: Hvis det er en fil, er det ikke noe poeng i å bruke UUID, bare bruk filstien
<malin> har 363 MB ledig på rota
<RoyK> malin: du må angi filnavnet, den vil ikke bli skanna av i oppstarten
<malin> så jeg bare skriver filstien og ikke noe et eller annet = noe som helst?
<malin> oki, prøver det da
<malin> så jeg skriver
<malin> /var/swap/swap0  swap  swap defaults 0 0
<malin> ?
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> malin: men du kan sikkert legge den på /home om rota er full
<RoyK> greit å ha litt ledig på rota til logger og sånt
<malin> RoyK: oki....
<malin> ja.....
<geirha> sudo swapon -a   for å teste
<silverarrow> alvorlig avansert
<RoyK> malin: så swapon -s
<geirha> dvs. det vil montere alle swap-partisjonene listet i /etc/fstab. swapon -s vil vise hvilke par... hva RoyK sa
<malin> RoyK: den lister ikke noe
<RoyK> hæ?
<malin> får kun: FilenameTypeSizeUsedPriority
<malin> med mellomrom i mellom
<malin> men jeg må kjøre swapon først?
<RoyK> malin: da kan det hende du ikke har swap...
<malin> ja, jeg har en swap-partisjon, men noe gjør at den ikke monteres på reboot da?
<RoyK> ligger den i fstab?
<malin> ja
<RoyK> paste
<silverarrow> rart
<malin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1210727/
<silverarrow> når man booter live cd griper den ofte swap om den er der
<geirha> malin: sjekk at UUID i /etc/fstab stemmer overens med UUID fra  sudo blkid
<malin> ok
<RoyK> malin: swapon -a
<RoyK> evt dobbeltsjekk uuid for /dev/sda6 med blkid /dev/sda6
<malin> ah... nei, uuid matcher ikke... hehe
<RoyK> ;)
<silverarrow> hva betyr det da?
<malin> swapon: /home/swap/swap0: stat failed: No such file or directory
<silverarrow> jeg har funnet en server som gjør at jeg kan se bbc, itv, mm på datamaskinen
<RoyK> malin: finnes fila, da?
<silverarrow> høres ikke bra ut
<Mathias> sap?
<Mathias> tror vi burde endre topic etter hva som skjer :P
<malin> fila finnes
<malin> Mathias: kanskje det
<RoyK> malin: har du kjørt mkswap på den?
<silverarrow> det ville jo vært kjekt om malin fikk rydde opp i swap problemet
<Mathias> kanskje jeg skulle skrevet "s(w)ap?" :P
<silverarrow> kvae
<silverarrow> harpiks
<silverarrow> klistrete greier
<malin> RoyK: eh... nei
<RoyK> prøv det...
<Mathias> silverarrow: naturlig epoksy
<silverarrow> resiner
<Mathias> rosin ^^
<silverarrow> røkele og myrra
<RoyK> silverarrow: høh? offtopic i dag?
<silverarrow> lol
<Mathias> røkele=uklele + røkelse?
<silverarrow> way off
<Mathias> ukulele*
<silverarrow> hvordan klarte du å komme til ukulele?
<silverarrow> røkelse
<silverarrow> sorry
<Mathias> aner ikke
<Mathias> første som ploppet opp med lele bak
 * RoyK går på butikken...
<geirha> xkcd-en i dag var en genial ide
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> *sjekke*
 * Mathias kjøper RoyK 
<silverarrow> en ny type sigaretter?
<silverarrow> men jeg må videre med prosjektet mtt
<silverarrow> skriving og tenking
<silverarrow> rydde opp i tenkingen
<Mathias> RoyK var veldig bra :o
<Mathias> brb, skremme vettet ut av en i klassen med irssi
<silverarrow> hi hi
<silverarrow> skumle greier
<geirha> «Hæ?! har du Facebook Chat i kommandovinduet?!»
<Mathias> :P
<si-m1> hirr
<Mathias> kan vel også skremme vettet ut av dem med rdp, lol
<silverarrow> har dere prøvd de tekstbaserte nettleserne?
<Mathias> jah
<Mathias> lynx
<Mathias> eller hva nå enn den heter
<Mathias> en gang gjorde jeg det i nød :p
<silverarrow> ja det er lynx tror jeg
<silverarrow> katt
<geirha> jeg foretrekker w3m
<geirha> den er installert som standard i Ubuntu også hvis jeg ikke husker feil
<silverarrow> dillo er litt anderledes også
<geirha> w3m kan også vise bilder
<silverarrow> superkjapp selv på minimale maskiner
<silverarrow> ok
<geirha> hvis den er kompilert med støtte for det, og brukes under en X-sesjon eller et konsoll med fungerende framebuffer
<silverarrow> ikke i lubuntu tydeligvis
<silverarrow> men jeg er ppc,
<geirha> matrox hadde bra, open source framebuffer-drivere husker jeg. Det var stas.
<geirha> Kunne se film i de virtuelle konsollene
<silverarrow> ikke verst
<silverarrow> om man har noe som fungerer men ikke skal gjøre det, kan man finne ut hva som fungerer mer enn hva som er galt?
<geirha> o_O
<silverarrow> ja, men helt alvorlig ment !!
<silverarrow> :-|
<silverarrow> jeg er på ppc, en gammel ibook
<silverarrow> alle nettlserer plugin er brukket for gnome mplayer gecko totem og slikt
<silverarrow> men når jeg har gnome mplayer, totem intallert og opner mplayer "oppå" totem på en måte, kan jeg se nrk  helt fint
<silverarrow> i terminal er det massevis hav hyl, skrik om alt som er galt, men noe virker jo
<silverarrow> og jeg lurer på om det er en måte å finne ut hva som faktisk virker, mer enn hva som er galt?
<silverarrow> jeg vet, det er en vanskelig en
<Mathias> hmm
<silverarrow> en bra workaround selv om den er rot, helt tilfeldig oppdaget
<silverarrow> jeg tror det er totem plugin pakkene som av en eller annen grunn funker med mplayer
<Mathias> windass kan ikke hibernate :\
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> for mye bønner til middag
<silverarrow> ?
<Mathias> etter at jeg installerte xubuntu kan ikke windass gå i dvale :\
<Mathias> bare starter opp igjen
<silverarrow> grub roter det til?
<silverarrow> eller xubuntu login / bruker som  forstyrrer?
<Mathias> aner ikke :\
<Mathias> vi får debugge senere :P
<silverarrow> typisk at slike funksjoner trenger en fix etter det er satt opp
<Mathias> hva er det som trengs å gjøres? :P
<silverarrow> vet ikke
<silverarrow> det er fiklete
<silverarrow> selv kjørte jeg en hp funsjon som fikset problemet på en vista maskin
<silverarrow> hp har noen sytemfiksefunksjoner
<Mathias> sytefiksemodifikasjoner :P
<silverarrow> ja hva kaller man det
<silverarrow> HP  senter eller noe slikt
<silverarrow> helsesjekk
<Mathias> må vel snart mute windass horedatering
<Mathias> "nei, jeg vil ikke restarte nå. 1 min senere, nei. 1 min senere, nei. nei. nei. NEI!" :P
<silverarrow> trenger nok en liten opprydding
<silverarrow> jeg kommer til å kjøpe windows 8
<silverarrow> trenger det til noen programmer
<silverarrow> de kommer ikke i mac eller linux versjon
<silverarrow> tror i hvert fall ikke det kommer i linux version
<malin> hm. nei
<silverarrow> windows kan være litt masete
<malin> ja....
<malin> er du sikker på at du vil starte office nå?
<malin> men reboote gjør den gjerne uten at du ber den om det  med mindre man deaktiverer autoreboot
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> ja, det er mye man kan gjøre med innstillinger så det går glattere
<silverarrow> min windows maskin har oppført seg veldig bra egentlig
<silverarrow> mac er litt sånn, "de bare funker", unasett hvilke problemer som dukker opp
<malin> jeg drev jo bare med tweaking av xp en gang i tida jeg... :S ble helt avhengig av å lese sånne tweakso g hacke registeret ogsånt, men hvor store forskjellene egentlig ble.....
<silverarrow> osx, verdens mest avanserte operativ system
<silverarrow> det bare funker
<silverarrow> just do it
<silverarrow> alle problemer benekter vi kategorisk
<silverarrow> vi bare fikser det og glemmer det
<silverarrow> og peker ut alle problemene med andre systemper
<silverarrow> ...i stedet
<silverarrow> min far kjøpte en imac i sommer
<silverarrow> nei lenger siden,
<silverarrow> i høst tror
<silverarrow> fjor høst, nærmer jul
<silverarrow> de har hatt problemer med det tråløse nettverket som ikke vil koble seg opp, eller klarer å holde seg tilkoblet
<silverarrow> må fikses, men det lar seg jo fikse
<silverarrow> osx rebooter ganske ofte
<silverarrow> kommer an på oppdateringen som installeres
<Mathias> tlf har uptime på 18 dager :D
<silverarrow> din maskin ?
<Mathias> telefonen
<silverarrow> lol
<Mathias> sg3 :p
<silverarrow> ok
 * silverarrow skifter navn til merlin og lurer på om der er en morgana han bør passe seg for
<Mathias> 13:37 <3
<Mathias> bytt til morgana så kan marlin passe seg :P
<malin> da må jeg vel bytte fra Malin til Marlin? :p
<silverarrow> ja, malin tar rollen som mann helt naturlig
<silverarrow> det er det grå lange skjegget
<silverarrow> veldig kledelig
<malin> :p
<malin> kjenner ei jente som heter Marlin
<malin> grå lange skjegget? lol
<silverarrow> malin, har du ikke langt grått skjegg?
<malin> ikke sist jeg sjekket
<silverarrow> det har jeg alltid trodd
<silverarrow> i hvert fall i skapet, klar for allehelgensnatt
<silverarrow> det kommer ofte med alderen
<malin> så du insunierer at jeg er gammel?
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> er ikke helt sikker faktisk
<silverarrow> ikke i utgangspunktet i hvert fall
<silverarrow> ikke i utgangspunktet i hvert fall
 * si-m1 er så gammel at han vet hva som er sammenhengen mellom blyanter og kasetter
<si-m1> (kassetter er de greiene man hadde før CD) (CD er de greiene man hadde før ipod)
<si-m1> (ipod er de greiene man hadde før smarttelefon)
<Atluxity> man skrev hva som var på kassetten? </troll>
<silverarrow> om de floket seg mått man spole dem oppigjen
<malin> og smarttelefon er det man hadde før spotify
<silverarrow> båndet altså
<si-m1> hihi
<silverarrow> de med 120 minutter måtte ha veldig god spiller for ikke å floke seg
<si-m1> da jeg var ung, var mtv bra
<si-m1> de viste musikkvideo og sånt
<silverarrow> jeg hadde en liten kassettspiller med båndopptaker
<silverarrow> det var egentilg en båndopptaker men jeg var ikke klar over det
<silverarrow> for meg var det en kassettspiller
<silverarrow> de skulle aldri gitt opp vinyl
<silverarrow> det  var litt dumt
<silverarrow> den kassetten var nå så
<silverarrow> fordelen med den var at man kunne ta opp fra radioen
<silverarrow> i 1990 var det fremdeles noen som ikke hadde cd spiller i bilen
<silverarrow> da kunne man spille alannah myles på kassett
<Atluxity> walk-man <3
<Atluxity> vanskelig med LP
<silverarrow> sant
<Atluxity> mixtapes <3
<silverarrow> jeg hadde en bærbar cd spiller
<silverarrow> stor tung greie
<silverarrow> ikke så tung men stor i forhold til mp3 lol
<Atluxity> mini-disk </3
<silverarrow> jeg skulle gjeren gått å kjøpt lp fremdeles
<silverarrow> men de var helt over og ut ved 1992 eller noe spnt
<silverarrow> total tørke
<silverarrow> men CD var jo greit
<silverarrow> og jeg har cd spiller fremdeles
<silverarrow> kassetten levde i grunnen ganske lenge
<silverarrow> slike minikassetter for lydopptak
<silverarrow> og telefonsvarere
<silverarrow> har ikke sett en på  mange år
<silverarrow> siden jeg var tenåring kanskje
<silverarrow> det var litt gammeldags med kassetspiller, og cd var finere
<silverarrow> en time igjen
<Mathias> helvette også
<Mathias> der rævkjørte windows xubuntuen min igjen
<WASD> windows är det sämsta operativsystemet
<Mathias> sämsta?
<silverarrow> dårligste?
<Mathias> tror vi velger å oversette til "helt forjævligste faenskapet du kommer over"
<RoyK> Mathias: er vel bare å reinstallere grub
<Mathias> nope :\
<Mathias> og er ikke barebare å boote opp fra cd når bios/uefi er låst
<RoyK> hvorfor er bios/uefi låst?
<Mathias> skolemaskin :p
<Mathias> snart flyr a) windows b) maskinen ut vinduet
<RoyK> du får høre med en eller annen sysadmin
<Mathias> hahaha :P
<Mathias> får vel bruke en annen laptop igjen :P
 * RoyK er sysadmin http://xkcd.com/705/
<Mathias> eneste ulempen er at nærmeste laptop med sata jeg har tilgang på 14 km
<Mathias> unna
<geirha> RoyK: Vi trenger bevis! Ta et bilde av deg selv mens du går barfot over knust glass mens du holder oppe en lapp hvor det står "RoyK"
<RoyK> ;)
<silverarrow> kan du flashe ny bios?
<Mathias> muligens
<Mathias> lett å flashe ny bios/uefi i winhelvetet?
<Brumle> ta ut disken og koble den til en annen maskin, for så å installere med debootstrap eller fra cdrom'en på den maskinen
<Brumle> kan være at bios-passord kan resettes ved å ta ut RTC-batteriet elns..
<Brumle> evt wubi.exe  dersom du har "root" på windassen :)
<Mathias> er admin på den :p
<Mathias> byttet litt på utilman og cmd ^^
<Mathias> men skal prøve pxe
<Mathias> glad jeg har en annen xubuntu maskin :P
<WASD> windows suger
<Mathias> vi vet :P
<WASD> okej
<Mathias> drit i det, får overleve til imorgen kveld :P
<silverarrow> omtrent like mye som ubuntu
<Mathias> silverarrow: vel, ubuntu rævkjører deg ikke totalt
<silverarrow> bare litt?
<silverarrow> lol
<Mathias> bittelitt, men wintard rævkjører deg jo helt
<Mathias> har på følelsen at en bluescreen kommer snart :s
<silverarrow> huff
<silverarrow> kanskje noen dos eksperter på 60 som kan noe
<silverarrow> jeg forsøker meg ikke på dos viduet
<silverarrow> Mathias, hva er galt ?
<Mathias> windass bestemte seg for å voldta xubuntuen
<silverarrow> dominant oppførsel
<Mathias> jah :s
<WASD> Det enda microsoft kan göra som inte suger är "støvsuger"
<silverarrow> ekteskaps rådgivning, skillsmisse eller anmeldelse ?
<Mathias> WASD: kommer vel en støvsuger med win8 på
<WASD> Som inte suger
<Mathias> nei, den rævkjører
<brik> :D!
<Mathias> formet som en hund som sitter
<WASD> Vad är "rævkjører" på svenska eller engelska?
<silverarrow> ikke spør
<silverarrow> lol
<Mathias> blir vel noe i duren av voldtar
<silverarrow> bakfra
<silverarrow> håper denne kanalen ikke har moderatorer@
<Mathias> hehehehe
<Mathias> damn, bare brukt 40% av bannekvoten idag
<silverarrow> den er tydeligvis ganske stor?
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> jeg er nordnorsk vet du :P
<silverarrow> med friske fraspark
<Mathias> må jo det :P
<WASD> nordnorska har väl en konstig dialekt?
<WASD> merkelig
<Mathias> WASD: mhm
<silverarrow> hvordan går det med fisken der oppe?
<Mathias> aner ikke
<silverarrow> jeg er i Bergen og her er det dårlig
<silverarrow> må lang tur ut av byen for noen lunde kvalitet
<Mathias> fisker minimalt :P
<silverarrow> jeg også, men burde jo kunne kjøpe ordenlig vare?
<silverarrow> når jeg fisker på hytten, og fryser det noe helt annet en det som er på rema 1000
<Mathias> eneste fisking jeg gjør er isfiske
<silverarrow> er det grub som er ødelagt?
<Mathias> delvis
<Mathias> windass tok hele saken :s
<silverarrow> her er så lite frost det er knapt isfiske her
<silverarrow> hvert 10 når vannene fryser
<silverarrow> mulgens nordåsen
<Mathias> hadde grub overlevd så hadde jeg lett fikset det
<Mathias> får vel fikse en rpi med gertboard og en servo :P
<silverarrow> tar den helt knekken på grub ?
<Mathias> fiske for meg xD
<Mathias> jau :\
<Mathias> neste gang lager jeg en egen partisjon for grub
<Mathias> neste gang = imorgen
<Mathias> har jo alltids semiødelagt laptop + craptop med xubuntu på :P
<silverarrow> ja, man trenger en god pause
<silverarrow> craptop har jeg hatt
<Mathias> en god GAMMELdags intel m
<silverarrow> det viste seg å være strømtilførselen
<silverarrow> så jeg har to ekstra sata hder uten kasse
<silverarrow> smale laptop hd
<Mathias> 2,3"
<Mathias> 5*
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> 2.5
<silverarrow> windows 8 kjører greit på vanlige maskiner i følge tilbakemeldingene
<Mathias> når jeg får tak i kraftigere maskin så er det hade til egen partisjon for windows :p
<Mathias> da er det rett på vm :P
<silverarrow> liker du vm?
<Mathias> eller så får den en egen hdd den kan rævkjøre som den vil
<silverarrow> hvilke specs har du da?
<Mathias> på denne? (skolemaskin)?
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> eller den du harbeider med nå
<Mathias> får vel laste ned speccy da :P
<silverarrow> profiler and benchmark pleier å vise
<silverarrow> er speccy et program?
<Mathias> jau
 * silverarrow googler speccy
<Mathias> er i winnek
<silverarrow> hva står der da?
<Mathias> damnit
<Mathias> der cappet telefitte meg igjen arrrrg
<silverarrow> lol, hva?
<silverarrow> ok, en gang til da
<silverarrow> man skal kunne klare seg veldig bra med 1.5GHz CPU og 1GB fremdeles
<Mathias> 1,6 tror jeg den craptopen er på
<silverarrow> bare ikke spill med bra grafikk
<Mathias> den takler ikke tf2 engang :(
<silverarrow> celeron og atom cpu takler windows og ubuntu helt fint
<silverarrow> hva?
<Mathias> atom cpu har jeg hatt gode opplevelser med
<Mathias> team fortress 2 ellernoe
<Mathias> husker ikke hva det sto for engang :\
<silverarrow> spill kan være krevende
<silverarrow> man må ha bra specs da
<WASD> det är tråkigt att inte spelutvecklare stödjer linux
<Mathias> er cli
<silverarrow> WASD, ja, det er helst windows, xbox eller playstation
<Mathias> http://speccy.piriform.com/results/JRoTn8gf1M6aZngx65xrZvd
<silverarrow> der er over et år siden jeg vært borti spill
<Mathias> noe brukbart cluster software? :P
<silverarrow> det er jo ikke ille
<silverarrow> sandy bridge
<Mathias> nei, men uten xubuntu er den dårlig :P
<silverarrow> vet ikke om spill krever ivy bridge ?
<Mathias> men dette er ikke craptopen altså :P
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> ok
<Mathias> intel m @ 1,6 ghz. 512+512 mb ddr ram, 32 mb skjermkort
<silverarrow> det er i hvert fall ikke cpu eller grafikk kort som gjør at unity og gnome er treg
<silverarrow> det er noe muffins i så tilfelle
<Mathias> liker ikke unity :P
<Mathias> derfor jeg kjører xubuntu ^^
<silverarrow> det er ganske brukbar craptop
<WASD> hehe, "skjermkort". Vi svenskar säger "grafikkort"
<Mathias> WASD: det er vel egentlig mer korrekt å kalle det det :P
<WASD> ja, det heter ju inte "screen card" på engelska
<silverarrow> vi sier jo grafikkort her også,
<silverarrow> videokort
<Mathias> men høres litt bedre ut å si skjermkort imo
<silverarrow> video chip
<Mathias> gpu :P
<silverarrow> tjipp lol
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> det er ikke faste termer
<Mathias> gpu er vel egentlig best å kalle den :P
<silverarrow> kanskjel, diskutabelt
<Mathias> gpe på norsk tror jeg
<Mathias> men nerde wot :P
<WASD> Nu ska jag äta mat, hejdå
<RoyK> skjermkort funker jo - det er jo kortet du kobler skjermen til...
<silverarrow> torden lyn og torden
<silverarrow> jeg er på batteri
<silverarrow> hejdå
<silverarrow> tenk om jeg skulle begynne å si det
<RoyK> i oslo er det blå himmel og heller lite torden...
 * silverarrow sender RoyK regn og torden
<silverarrow> mathias, om du flashed ny bios, vil den være låst da?
<RoyK> du trenger ikke flashe bios, du kan resette cmos/nvram
<Mathias> sikkert ikke
<Mathias> men tror ikke sysadmin blir så glad :P
<RoyK> neppe ;)
<silverarrow> noen som har funnet noe på tv i det siste?
<silverarrow> jeg liker ubuntu, de må jo få unity til å funke etter hvert
<silverarrow> er jeg her?
<silverarrow> eller, kan noe lese dette?
<RoyK>  
<sral77> rettigheter - Jeg har laget en ny gruppe med "addgroup --system mygroup" og lagt til 2 brukere i gruppen med "addgroup user1 mygroup" og "addgroup user2 mygroup". Deretter gir jeg tilgang til filene med  "chmod -R 770 somedir" og setter gruppe med  "chgrp -R mygroup somedir". Men jeg får tilgangsfeil når jeg lister mappen eller leser og skriver til filen. Hva er det jeg gjør galt?
<RoyK> hva er det med sånne folk? spørre på en kanal og vente åtte minutter og så "part"
<Mathias> aner ikke
<Mathias> de burde bannlyses :P
<RoyK> neppe
<Mathias> ikke bannes, men bannlyses :P
<Mathias> lyse på dem med en banan
<Mathias> WASD: skjer med nettet? :P
<WASD> nä, min encoding är merkelig
<Mathias> veldig mistenkelig
<WASD> men nu fungerar det tror jag
<WASD> Jag läser http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_%C3%B6ver_falska_v%C3%A4nner_mellan_svenska_och_%C3%B6vriga_nordiska_spr%C3%A5k
<Mathias> fungerer ikke :\
<Mathias> [20:24:07] < WASD> Jag läser
<WASD> ser bra ut för mig
<WASD> encoding suger
<Mathias> /set term_charset utf-8
<Mathias> i irssien :P
<Mathias> brummer du den i screen?
<Mathias> screen -U
<Mathias> husk å sleng inn utf-8 i hva nå enn du har som ssh-klient/terminalen
<WASD> Det är min locale som är merkelig
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> slap den
<WASD> jag ska testa lite saker
<WASD> fungerar det nu? ö
<Mathias> nei :\
<WASD> :(
<wasd_> nu? ö
<Mathias> ja :S
<Mathias> :D*
<WASD> jippie :D
<WASD> sådär
<WASD> Vad har ni gjort idag?
<Mathias> herjet med winugg
<WASD> det är mycket problem
<Mathias> mhm :\
<Mathias> skal prøve pxe igjen :P
<WASD> hade de låst ditt bios?
<RoyK> er jo bare å sprette boksen og resette nvram
<RoyK> ikke så vanskelig
<Mathias> ...
<Mathias> RoyK: nr. 1 det er uefi
<WASD> uefi suger
<RoyK> Mathias: er det skolen sin pc?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> natta
<dusthillguy> Sänkt skatt
<malin> og hva mente du med det?
<malin> men nå er det natta, og da skal små og store ubuntu-folk sove :)
<malin> natta alle sammen
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-18
<dusthillguy> PENIS FOREVER!!! !!! !!!
<Mathias> malin: lol
<malin> Mathias: hva er lol? Oi en ny dag :)
<malin> er vel enda lovå si god morgen
<malin> God Morgen Ubutnu Norge :D
<malin> pappa klarer liksom aldri å si Ubuntu, han sier Youbutu han
<malin> jegfant en supersøt pc med sata-3 så kanskje jeg skal se i løpet av høsten om jeg oppgraderer til ny pc, men denne virker jo da, men har bare sata-2
<malin> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=752577#extra
<RoyK> morgen
<malin> Gor Morgen RoyK :)
<RoyK> Gor mrogen
<malin> eh.. God :$
<Mathias> malin: "god natta store og små ubuntu folk"
<malin> :)
<malin> prøvde i går å lage en bootable minnepinne med Ubuntu på. Det viser seg å ikke gå an å boote etterpå
<malin> får kun en ort skjerm med en blinkende markør som ser sånn her ut: -
<malin> øverst ivenstre hjørne
<geirha> prøv å lage den uten "persistance"
<malin> og hva er persistance?
<geirha> da lager den en partisjon (enten ordenlig eller virtuell) hvor den lagrer endringer
<dusthillguy> R0yskatt
<malin> så jeg setter stored resverd extra space til 0 ?
<geirha> ja
<malin> får den ikke lavere enn 1GB jeg
<geirha> har sett at persistance kan skape litt trøbbel
<malin> ah, jeg kan velge discarded on shutdown... hehe
<dusthillguy> R0ysKatt, R0y skatt. Nu vet jag varför du vill att alla skall betala skatt
<dusthillguy> I don't mean to offend you by saying this.
<dusthillguy> Hej alla
<dusthillguy> Hur mycket RAM har ni?
<dusthillguy> jag har sex GB
<malin> dusthillguy: hvor gammel er egentlig du? jeg tipper 8
<malin> ikke at det ikke er lov med barn her inne.
<dusthillguy> 8? come on man
<dusthillguy> Jag är minst tolv år
<malin> ja, de fleste her inne er minst 12Ã¥r
<dusthillguy> Hur gammal är du?
<malin> man spør ikke om kvinners alder :)
<malin> men jeg spurte deg mest pga at du har litt rar oppførsel
<dusthillguy> O, ja. Jag förstår
<malin> men nå skal jeg se om minnepinnen virker som den skal. Er datashopping snart nemlig
<dusthillguy> Minnepinn. Memory stick?
<RoyK> dusthillguy: slutt å trolle
<dusthillguy> Förlåt
<silverarrow> jeg satt inn en 1GB RAM brikke nå, og prøver å se om der er noe forbedring
<Mathias> damnit, nå ble jeg smågrinete
<silverarrow> Jeg vet vanlig celeron 1.6GHz cpu fint kan bruke 1GB RAM
<Mathias> en gb er bedre enn 512 :P
<Mathias> opplevd selv :P
<silverarrow> jeg er ikke så sikker på om powerpc cpu er like effektiv, 1.42GHz cpu
<silverarrow> ja, får håpe det er forskjell
<silverarrow> systemet bruker ikke swap lenger
<silverarrow> swap skal visst være trent som ram bruk
<silverarrow> jeg må fikse telefonen min
<silverarrow> knust
<silverarrow> gjerne like greit å bytte batteri samtidig med touch skjermen
<silverarrow> delene er ganske rimelig fra ebay
<Mathias> mje
<silverarrow> den gamle iPhone G3
<Mathias> G3 eller 3G?
<silverarrow> 3GS
<silverarrow> roter det til
<Mathias> :P
<silverarrow> 5 er vist på vei til butikkene nå
<silverarrow> powerpc cpu er slapp
<Mathias> :P
<silverarrow> jeg tror faktisk ikke celeron var så ille som jeg trodde
<Mathias> lal
<silverarrow> flash player 11 har null problem med den
<Mathias> er noe herk
<silverarrow> nest laptop blir nok i7 or ivy bridge grafikk
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> og*
<RoyK> lite vits med i7 på en laptop med mindre du skal bruke den til tallknusing eller noe
<RoyK> evt veldig tunge spill
<Mathias> :P
<RoyK> dvs stort sett aldri på linux
<Mathias> må jo nerde wot på maskinen :P
 * RoyK lærer om hvordan NORDUnet driver med oppgradering til 200/400Gbps
<Mathias> :o
<RoyK> eller 1Tbps
<Mathias> 1 tjære bitt i sekundet
<silverarrow> jeg tenker bare jeg liker å ha maskinene mine så lenge de lever, og i7 er sikkert minimum kapasitet om et par år
<RoyK> tja - prosessorer har ikke blitt *så* mye raskere de siste åra
<Mathias> minimum om ca. 5 år var det vel?
<Mathias> RoyK: jo
<RoyK> en core2duo er gammel, men funker fint for å kjøre en laptop eller en liten server
<Mathias> bitteliten server :P
<RoyK> tja - jeg har en boks med core2duo som kjører 5 VM-er og etpar databaseservere, psql og mysql
<RoyK> funker fint
<RoyK> Mathias: om du setter opp monitorering av hvor mye som faktisk brukes av cpu+i/o+minne, så ser du raskt at den første og trangeste flaskehals på alle nye systemer, typisk er snurredisk
<RoyK> setter du inn ssd, så fjerner du den, og da vil du se andre flaskehalser, men i 90% av tilfellene er det *ikke* CPU som er begrensninga ;)
<Mathias> virredisk
<Mathias> for 3 mb flash-spill tar jo skikkelig mye hdd plass :P
<silverarrow> jeg må ut
<silverarrow> det er nesten fint vær
<silverarrow> benytte sjansen
<Mathias> :O
<Mathias> wtf?
<Mathias> ut?!
<Mathias> husk drakta
<silverarrow> jeg har en celeron 1.8G_Hz
<silverarrow> eller 1.6 husker ikke
<silverarrow> og jeg har en hp med core2duo 2 komma ett eller annet
<RoyK> Mathias: prøv å sette opp munin på boksen din, og du vil nok få en overraskelse ;)
<Mathias> munnut :P
<RoyK> Mathias: eller bare apt-get install sysstat og skru den på i /etc/default/sysstat
<Mathias> :p
<Mathias> kanskje senere
<Mathias> hvis jeg orker å pirke borti den :P
<silverarrow> jeg har utrolig tregt nett
<RoyK> Mathias: kanskje greit å sjekke sånt før du langer ut med minimumskrav på alt mulig? ;)
<RoyK> faktasjekk er kjekt
<tonyo> Hei, en ny rookie ubuntu bruker her som treng ei hjelpende hånd rundt lyden. Har lyd fra bærbar, og fra tv gjennom HDMI kabel, men får ikke lyd fra mitt pcanlegg gjennom audio jack som eg alltid har fått når brukt windows. Noen som veit, for irritere meg at jeg ikke får brukt pc-anlegget.  Sette pris på all hjelp :)
<malin> prøv alsamixer? da kan man se om  noen kanaler er muted
<malin> sudo apt-install alsamixer
<malin> starte ved å skrive alsamixer i terminalen :)
<tonyo> har prøvd alsamixer, og såvidt jeg så var ingenting muted. altså i alsamixern gjennom terminalen
<malin> ok
<malin> om du høyreklikker på lyikonet og velger egenskaper, da skal man kunne velge noe med hvor lyden kommer ut: hdmi, analog digital osv
<malin> prøv å spille av og trykke litt der samtidig og se? :)
<tonyo> Har søkt litt rundt, og virke som flere har problema med HP pc'a rundt lyden, og tenkt kanskje noen her har vært borti samme problemet. Yup, både pc, og HDMI funke fint når velgt dem gjennom lydegenskaper, men når tar siste mulighet som da er Digital Output (S/PDIF) som eg da trur er audijack utgang, så får eg ikke lyd.
<Mathias> spdif er optisk ;P
<Mathias> ellernoe i den duren :P
<malin> s/pDIF virker nok ikke øå hodetelefoner.
<malin> er i alle fall digitalt
<malin> og hodetelefoner er analoge
<tonyo> Har prøvd å justere på det meste, men virke som det bare ikke vil sende lyd ut gjennom audiojack utgangen og videre til pc-anlegget mitt. For lyden ellers funke fint, har lyd på pc hvis vil det, og gjennom HDMI kabelen og til tven funke fint.
<tonyo> ja kan hende, er ganske rookie rundt det der, så har ikke peiling :)
<Mathias> lekt litt med master/headphones/pcm?
<Mathias> i alsamixer altså
<malin> oki :) og jeg er ingen eksperet heller men
<Mathias> har en litt småsær laptop når det gjelder lyd :P
<malin> min er blitt sær på suspend + at jeg ikke får startet uten å ha i laderen
<Mathias> på den må jeg mute master, pcm og headphones, for så å unmute dem i rekkefølge, headphone, master, pcm
<Mathias> malin: dårlig batteri?
<tonyo> hm, får vel prøve å fekke litt meir i alsamixern.
<malin> Mathias: kan tenkes, men virker om jeg er i windows og slår maskinen og på igjen etterpå
<tonyo> Haha må nesten flir, eg har visst hadd lyd heile tia.. Men virke som det kommer både lyd fra pc og anlegget samtidig, og det har forvirra meg. Høre brølet fra pcen meir, sia volumet er lavt på anlegget, og dermed trudd at det ikke funka :P Eg bare slo helt av speaker i alsamixer, og dermed hørt eg at anlegget var der.. :P  uff man føl seg fort dum :)
<silverarrow> nesten lureri
<Mathias> haha :P
<Mathias> herregud jeg gleder meg til 50/25 mbit :P
<Mathias> mulig man også klarer å snike seg opp til 100/100 etter det :P
<silverarrow> mbit hva?
<Mathias> nett :P
<Mathias> sitter på 0,05/0,05 mbit nå...
<silverarrow> jeg vet ikke hva jeg har nå, men det er utrolig tregt her til tider
<Mathias> neppe tregere enn mitt :P
<tonyo> Uff, meg nå forvirranes det her. Eg mått skru volumet helt av på "speaker" på alsamixer ikke mute, og da forsvant lyden fra bærbarn, og eg hør bare pc-anlegget. Men hvis eg skrur opp lyden på rhytmbox blir det meir volum på pcen igjen, og lyden forsvinne fra anlegget. :/ uff.. ser ut som problemet mitt er der ennå.. Ellers må eg bare justere volumet med pc-volumkontrolleren og ikke røre lydvolumet på spillern :/
<Mathias> rythmbox justerer vel volumet "manuelt"?
<Mathias> prøv en annen mediespiller bare for å se
<Mathias> kan være pulseaudio som herjer tulling :P
<tonyo> Med andre ord må eg finne en fiks der maskinen kjenne at eg har nå i audiojacken, og at den skal ta over, og lyden fra bærbarn skal forsvinne. Joda, i rhythmbox er det jo en volumkontroller du kan justere, men når jeg rørte den, så fikk pcen lyden tilbake, og anlegget vart borte med lyd :P
<Mathias> husker ikke hvordan man låste lyden :s
<Mathias> er sikkert 3 mnder siden jeg herjet med pulseaudio :P
<tonyo> For akkurat no har eg både lyd fra pc-anlegget og bærbarn samtidig, og bærbarn er så skarp i lyden at den overdøve pc-anlegget hvis eg ikke da skur volumet på det veeeldig høgt da. Men vil gjerne bare ha lyd fra en plass, ikke både pcen og anlegget :P
<Mathias> hehe ser den :P
<tonyo> Med andre ord funke ikke audiojacken som den skal, normalt skal jo lyden forsvinne fra dataen hvis man pakke i hodetelefona, og bare høres i hodetelefonan. I mitt tilfelle har eg lyd fra både 2 samtidig :P Fins ikke nå fiks en plass på det?
<Mathias> heldigvis har jeg jævla gode høyttalere i craptopen og ett brukbart anlegg :P
<Mathias> jeg har opplevd at den registrerer hodetelefoner selvom det ikke er noe der :P
<silverarrow> hp  maskinen min har gode høyttalere
<silverarrow> bedre enn siste macbook pro
<tonyo> det har ikke min, derfor eg gjerne vil ha vekk den lyden, og bare pc-anlegget :)
<silverarrow> vel, så god lyd at det gjøre noe er det jo ikke i bærbare
<silverarrow> men alt er relativt
<Mathias> silverarrow: er jo faktisk diskant og bass i dem :P
<Mathias> ikke bare den ene xD
<silverarrow> det blir kanskje det neste, ultrabook med fin lyd
<Mathias> hahahaha
<Mathias> neste laptop jeg får fatt i skal moddes :P
<silverarrow> har dere sett fatman forsterkerne?
<silverarrow> jeg har lyst på en sånn
<silverarrow> liten og klar lyd
<silverarrow> ikke stor lyd, men  ganske bra
<Mathias> mulig man stapper inn en knøttliten woofer i cdskuffa xD
<silverarrow> lol
<Mathias> brukes ikke til noe annet :P
<silverarrow> på størrelse med en blyanspisser
<Mathias> lang og flat ofc :P
 * RoyK har 60Mbps og trives enn så lenge med det
<WASD> Jag har 8/ och tycker att det är bra
<WASD> 8/1
<RoyK> 1Mbps blir litt dvaskt om man skal ta backup over nett
<WASD> ja det är det
<WASD> jag har en extern hårddisk som jag har backup på
<RoyK> ok
<Mathias> jeg har ca. 1,5 tb og ta backup på + 150 gb på dropbox + 100 gb på wuala + 350 gb på skoleserverne :P
<Mathias> 1,5 tb i hdd plass altså
<WASD> Jag har mindre än 250gb
<WASD> Jag använder rsync
<Mathias> bruker bare mv :P
<Mathias> like så greit :P
<Mathias> eventuelt dd
<Mathias> kommer litt an på
<WASD> mv kopierar över filer som redan finnns. rsync kopierar bara nya och ändrade filer
<Mathias> liker å kopiere dem på nytt
<Mathias> selvom det tar litt lengere tid
<Mathias> men bruker ikke maskinen når jeg sover :P
<Mathias> glemte helt av de 60 gigabytene jeg har liggende rundt om kring i sd-kort :o
<WASD> hehe
<Mathias> 16+16+16+16 :P
<RoyK> Mathias: rsync er safe
<Mathias> med mv mente jeg cp, jeg er litt glemsk avogtil :P
<RoyK> Mathias: rsync med -c er paranoia-sikkert
<Mathias> hash check?
<RoyK> md5
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> md4
<RoyK> man rsync ;)
<RoyK> så noe sånt som rsync -axHAc /src /dst burde funke, så kan du slenge på -vP hvis du kjører den interaktivt, så får du se hva den gjør
<RoyK> -x gjør at den bare kopierer innenfor ett filsystem, så slipper du at den roter seg inn i /proc eller backup-volumet ditt
<WASD> -hav brukar jagköra
<RoyK> evt --delete og --delete-exluded om du vil fjerne ting som er sletta fra kildekatalogen
<Mathias> ok
<RoyK> --partial (som er en del av -P) er kjekt om du tar backup over en treg link
<RoyK> normalt er ikke -c nødvendig, men har du tid til det, eller er litt paranoid, så skader det ikke
 * RoyK husker med gru en bug i rsync før 3.0 som gjorde at den "glemte" deler av synkroniseringa uten -c
<Mathias> får vel lage noe libnotify, rsync, huske-sak script som kjøres i crontab :P
<WASD> Ser ni mitt "ö" korrekt nu?
<Mathias> japp :P
<WASD> så bra
<RoyK> hadde vært litt stas om det kom filsystemer eller lvm med dedup snart...
<Mathias> bruker jo allerede bare ntfs, fat32, ext2 og ext4 :P
<Mathias> vi trenger fler xD
<RoyK> Mathias: prøvde du å sette opp sar/munin/noe?
<Mathias> neh
<Mathias> orker ikke luke irssien :P
<RoyK> prøv det, så ser du hvor mye ressurser som faktisk brukes ;)
<Mathias> kan prøve
<Mathias> nei faen
<Mathias> glemte at jeg ikke brummet xubuntu på denne :s
<RoyK> brummet?
<Mathias> kjørte
<Mathias> alltid noe som brummer når noe kjører :P
<RoyK> du får de der på alle distroer
<RoyK> hva kjører du på den?
<Mathias> winskuffelse
<RoyK> på windoze går jo det meste treigt ;)
<Mathias> jah
<Mathias> derfor den også bestemte seg for å angripe xubuntuen min :(
<RoyK> har du en annen laptop?
<RoyK> i så fall er det jo bare å ta ut disken og boote på noe annet og reinstallere grub
<RoyK> evt en stasjonær
<RoyK> det er vel SATA, og det grensesnittet er det samme uansett hvor stor disken er fysisk
<Mathias> er ikke barebare
<Mathias> når de andre kjøre ide/scsi og denne kjører sata
<Mathias> men får tilgang på en satalaptop imorgen :P
<RoyK> ide != scsi :P
<Mathias> vet :P
<Mathias> har flere maskiner :P
<RoyK> men ingen med SATA?
<RoyK> det er jo en ganske ny teknologi, jeg vet, den er jo knapt 10 år gammel...
<Mathias> nope :s
<RoyK> spørsmål: jeg kasta ut dusthillguy her nylig, og lurer på om det er noen som har noe imot det. han bjeffa om mye rart og var ganske usaklig, men om noen vil hevde at han ikke skal være banna, så vil jeg gjerne vite det
<Mathias> kan jo la han være bannet en stund også unbanner du han
<Gabbe> Hejsan
<malin> hei Gabbe
<Mathias> ser at det er mange svenske her ja :P
<malin> Mathias: tenkte det samme :)
<malin> kanskje de ikke trives på ubuntu-se mer
<Mathias> er jo litt koselig da ^^
<malin> ja
<Mathias> hmm, da var det spørsmålet, headset med forsterker (ekstern) eller nytt anlegg?
<malin> har du naboer?
<Mathias> ja :s
<Mathias> papphus også :P
<malin> ok, headsett med forsterker da
<Mathias> synd at headset ikke har den samme følelsen
<Mathias> får slenge inn noen pneumatiske stempler overalt på rommet :P
<malin> hm
<malin> sant nok
<Mathias> da har jeg ikke noe imot headset :P
<Mathias> kan høres litt rart ut for folk som ikke har headset da xD
<Mathias> masse mystiske brummelyder :P
<malin> mhm
<malin> brum brum
<Mathias> mulig jeg går for begge deler :P
<Mathias> damn, da blir det ordentlig lyd til nyttår :D
<malin> :D
<malin> tihi :D
<Gabbe> Jag är mest här för att bättre förstå norska
<RoyK> och inte skattpolitik?
<Gabbe> Politik har jag inget intresse av att diskutera här
<RoyK> den här kanalen er för prat om ubuntu, inte språk, men du är välkommen at prata om det är om fag
<WASD> Finns det andra stora norska kanaler vi kan använda?
<RoyK> #norge på undernet kanhända, vet inte
<Gabbe> Jag gillar hur du skrev både "er" och "er" i samma mening
<Gabbe> "er" och "är" menade jag
<RoyK> ja... jeg är norsk, og gör av og til fel når jag forsöker skriva på svenska
<WASD> Jag försöker inte ens skriva på norska
<Gabbe> Nej, jag tror att det är bäst om du bara skriver på norska
<WASD> Ja, det är det vi vill lära oss
<Gabbe> Fast jag har en fråga: Vad menade du med "om det är om fag"?
<RoyK> fag == profession
<WASD> Jag använde ubuntu ett tag. Numera använder jag arch linux
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-19
<Mathias> kan vel også snakke om generelle nerde-ting :P
<WASD> god morgon
<RoyK> gomorrah
<Mathias> morn :P
<taoseeker> hei
<Mathias> skjer? :P
<taoseeker> lite
<Mathias> :o
<RoyK> dagens xkcd var stor :D
<RoyK> aften
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> malin, du har rett med at 512 mb gjerne er litt lite
 * RoyK mikker med ffmpeg og adaptiv strømming
<silverarrow> ram altså, selv om cpu ikke er så rask i utgangspunktet
<silverarrow> hei RoyK
<RoyK> heihei :)
<silverarrow> høres vanskelig ut
<RoyK> tja - litt mikk er det, men vil nok funke etter hvert
<RoyK> ny podcasttjeneste for hioa.no
<RoyK> så da bør det være bra...
<silverarrow> det bør i hvert fall funke
<RoyK> type, sånn at folk kan få god kvalitet om de sitter på en fet link, men kan få grei kvalitet om de sitter på t-banen på dvaskt og overbelasta 3g
<silverarrow> jeg lurer på om skjerm inverteren er gåen i en laptop jeg har
<RoyK> dårlig baklys?
<silverarrow> ikke noe
<silverarrow> og  noe rart med hp maskinen, og det er krise
<RoyK> høres ut som en god antagelse :P
<silverarrow> skjermen flimrer
<RoyK> hvor gamle er maskinene?
<silverarrow> i den med skjermivertermistanken kan jeg skimte noe der på en svart skjerm
<RoyK> om det er steinalder, type >5 år, så er det jo ikke noe å gjøre med rent reklamasjonsmessig
<silverarrow> tja, hp maskinen er nok snart 3
<RoyK> 5 års reklamasjonsrett på forbrukerkjøp...
<silverarrow> er det sant?
<RoyK> mhm
<silverarrow> for hp sa kun ett år?
<RoyK> selv på mobiltelefoner
<RoyK> hp gir ett års garanti
<silverarrow> der ser du
<RoyK> forbrukerkjøpsloven gir fem års reklamasjonsrett, det gjelder fabrikasjonsfeil, og om inverteren går, så er det bare å klage
<silverarrow> jeg liker i grunnen hp maskinen
<silverarrow> men har aller mest lyst på en ny samsung 9 serie
<silverarrow> men det er jo litt dyrt
<RoyK> tja - klag uansett - mobilbransjen gikk til høyesterett for å få begrensa reklamasjonsretten til 2 år og tapte
<RoyK> enn så lenge er forbrukerrettigheten her til lands rimelig gode ;)
<silverarrow> jeg kommer til å prøve å fikse hp maskinen uansett, meg eller noen eksperter
<RoyK> ikke gjør det
<RoyK> klag
<emil-> Har du kviteringen?
<silverarrow> ja, et eller annet sted
<emil-> Den trenger du om du skal bruke reklamasjonsretten
<silverarrow> og den er registrert hos expert i Loddefjor
<silverarrow> Loddefjord
<RoyK> om den er kjøpt hos elkjøp eller lefdal eller noen andre som registrerer kjøp, så ligger det i datasystemet
<RoyK> vet ikke om expert registrerer
<silverarrow> jo, de gjorde det
<RoyK> men kopi av kvittering er jo viktig uansett
<silverarrow> ja, jeg den er et sted
 * RoyK kjøpte mobil hos teknikmagaisnet og rota bort kvitteringa, men de fant ID-en til mobilen i systemet og gav ham gratis service
<emil-> Jeg leverte maskinen min hos InfoCare i Kongsvinger - med kvittering, og de mente at det var produksjonsfeil, så da reparerte de den uten at jeg betalte noe som helst.
<silverarrow> det er for ille når data- og telefonbranskjen skal ha rett til sugerør ned i folks lommebøker
<malin> silverarrow: tja, kommer vel an på os osv, men med dagens krav og sånt, så er det vel i minste laget ja
<RoyK> silverarrow: de har ikke rett til det, men de prøver seg...
<silverarrow> et år, og ut med mange tusen ?
<malin> hm.. apropo elkjøp. Neida, de hadde jo ikke den i butikken, maskinen vi skulle kjøpe og de måtte ha utstillingsmodellen ute i utstillinga da, så folk kunne få et alternativt produkt i stedet
<malin> lol
<silverarrow> malin, du vet den gamle iBooken, den er jo i minste laget uansett, men litt mer ram har gjort at den kjører glattere
<RoyK> malin: sikkert bare en teaser de har på nett :P
<malin> mhm :)
<silverarrow> tuller du?
<silverarrow> jeg tror jeg kjøper data på Laksevåg neste gang
<malin> RoyK: ja.., de har den i noen butikker enda, men tja, jeg sa det da jeg var der jeg.. at ah.. så smart da, da kan man iksom få kunden i butikken og oi, nei. var ikke der den nei, men vi har denne ja... litt dyrrer da men...
<RoyK> malin: men det meste funker nok, du må bare gugle litt...
<silverarrow> de har vært ganske grei der, hjelpsom og bra tilbud
<silverarrow> man kan jo få brukbare maskiner ganske rimelig i disse dager
<RoyK> silverarrow: men angående reklamasjon - det koster ikke en dritt om du kan vise til kvittering eller om du får noen til å hoste opp noe fra systemet
<RoyK> emil-: er du fra Vinger?
<emil-> ja
<RoyK> :)
<silverarrow> det skal jeg få dem til å gjøre
<emil-> Du også RoyK?
<RoyK> mhm
<silverarrow> det er en fordel med de nye maskinene, de går ikke så varm
<RoyK> sikkert litt eldre enn deg ;)
<emil-> RoyK, skal ikke så mye til å være det...
<RoyK> silverarrow: ja, eldre prosessorer går lett varme, og eldre snurredisker bruker også mye strøm, som blir til varme...
<silverarrow> det er nok det, selv om de med  snurredisk ikke går så varm heller
<silverarrow> jeg tror grafikkortet går varmt også
<RoyK> til desktopbruk?
<RoyK> eller spill?
<silverarrow> harddisken skal jo ikke overstige mer en 40 grader
<RoyK> eller 50
<RoyK> alt under 50 er greit
<silverarrow> ja, 50 er det vel
<silverarrow> min lå på noen og 40 grader
<silverarrow> hp maskinen vet jeg ikke, men den går varm
 * RoyK må bygge om hjemmeserveren sin snart - bråker litt mye - sju disker og en ssd og små vifter :(
<silverarrow> lite fly?
<silverarrow> den danker ut gressklipperen?
<silverarrow> viftene kan begynne å bråke når de blir gamle
<RoyK> joda, men små vifter bråker uansett hvor nye de er
<RoyK> små vifter må snurre fort
<RoyK> store vifter kan snurre mye saktere og flytte like mye luft
<silverarrow> du har sett deg ut en større?
<RoyK> tenkte nytt kabinett med plass til et titalls disker og 120mm-vifter
<silverarrow> det er jo ikke så veldig stort
<RoyK> de viftene kommer ned mot 50dB eller kanskje lavere
<silverarrow> burde være plass til det
<RoyK> 80mm bråker MYE mer
<RoyK> 120mm kan flytte omtrent dobbelt så mye luft på samme rotasjonshastighet
<RoyK> så da sier det seg selv at 80mm blir bråkete
<RoyK> og det handler ikke om alder/lagerkvalitet/osv, men at det er luft som skal trykkes gjennom et smalt område
<malin> om en gammel vifte begynner å bråke, har vel kulelageret gått?
<RoyK> type, det er ikke jetmotoren på et fly som bråker så sinnsykt, men lufta den tvinger gjennom et smalt pass...
<RoyK> malin: ja, men det er en annen type støy
<malin> ja
<RoyK> og det er ikke sånn støy jeg har
<silverarrow> nrk har lagt ned windows versjonen av nett tv,
<silverarrow> håper de finner på noe annet enn adobe flash
<RoyK> og takke guder for det ;)
<silverarrow> men tror ikke det
<RoyK> silverarrow: det funker med åpen flashløsning også
<RoyK> etter hva malin sa
<silverarrow> gnash spiller ikke nrk
<silverarrow> hva er åpen flash løsning?
<RoyK> malin: brukte ikke du gnash?
<silverarrow> jeg synes ikke adobe flash er noe bedre enn windows media player
<silverarrow> windows media player var det flere open source løsninger for
<RoyK> silverarrow: det er litt bedre - det funker på andre plattformer...
<malin> hvilken åpen flashløsning?
<RoyK> malin: mente du testa tv.nrk.no og sa det funka?
<silverarrow> i praksis er det jo bare gnash, lightspark er bare halvveis
<malin> ja, det stemmer ja
<silverarrow> med gnash?
<RoyK> med gnash? eller adobe sin?
<RoyK> -.-
<silverarrow> jeg får gnash til med youtuve
<malin> så hvorfor krasjer ikke den flasspilleren der?
<silverarrow> men ikke nrk
<malin> jeg bruker adobe flash der
<silverarrow> nrk er jo tilrettelagt for adobe
<malin> altså. flash crasher for meg alle steder utenom hos nrk for tiden
<silverarrow> den må jo bare funke
<RoyK> silverarrow: send mail til nrk og spør - de er opptatt av åpenhet
<silverarrow> her er nettet så tregt jeg kan ikke spille noe nå
<silverarrow> jeg har, og de har svart
<RoyK> hva da?
<silverarrow> Vi bruker Flash fordi det akkurat nå er slik vi enklest når flest mulig personer. Med en gang det kommer bedre alternativer, så bytter vi.
<silverarrow> Gunn Helen Berg
<RoyK> men ikke noe om hvorfor gnash ikke funka?
<silverarrow> de gidder ikke styre med html5 enda, for mye plunder
<RoyK> de kan ikke bruke html5 på løsninga, siden den ikke støttes av gamle klienter
<silverarrow> ja, for gnash tilrettelegger ikke for kodet strøm av tv
<silverarrow> gnash-gjengen er helt opphengt i open source idealet
<malin> og vlc virker ikke heller?
<RoyK> de er jo bundet opp mot innholdsleverandørene som krever sikkerhet i øst og vest
<silverarrow> alt som strømmes gjennom gnash kan lagres på hd, og det kan ikke nrk gjøre. De har ikke rettingheter til det
<RoyK> malin: nei, vlc funker nok dårlig
<silverarrow> nei ikke nå lenger
<silverarrow> hos meg funket faktisk gnome mplayer og gecko best med nrk
<silverarrow> det funket gnirkefritt
<silverarrow> både arkivene og live tv
<malin> ok
<silverarrow> jeg fikk det til og med til å funke på ppc
<RoyK> silverarrow: jeg har fulgt med ganske mye på nrkbeta.no, og er jeg ganske sikker på at nrk har gjort det de kan for å lage en løsning som er så åpen som mulig
<silverarrow> ja, åpen i den forstand at adobe flash er gratis tilgjengelig for alle
<silverarrow> bare ikke gamle ppc maskiner
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> tror ikke flash funker på mindre enn 1.5GHz, muligens noen prosessorer
 * RoyK mumler noe om steinaldr
<silverarrow> ja, det er vel ingen maskiner som ikke takler seneste flash spiller
<silverarrow> de små netbookene, hvilke cpu har de? ofte atom
<silverarrow> flash var nesten avleggs for et år siden
<RoyK> neppe
<RoyK> ARMv9 er det vanlige nå
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> nettbøkene, ja, de for windoze
<RoyK> det er vel atmoer og sånt
<silverarrow> ja de små uten cd rom
<silverarrow> den nye iplayeren til bbc er adobe flash
<silverarrow> jeg trodde html5 ville vært mer brukt
<silverarrow> men den gang ei
<silverarrow> neppe til neste år heller
<RoyK> funker ikke på gamle klienter...
<silverarrow> om 3 eller 5 år kanskje
<RoyK> mhm
<silverarrow> den tekniske avdelingen til nrk er jo ikke så sirumpet =
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> de ville vel valgt html5 om det hadde funket?
<silverarrow> jeg får vel bare gi opp nrk på ibooken
<silverarrow> jeg har funnet en måte å omgå område-sperringer for tv på vanlig pc
<silverarrow> men ikke i ubuntu enda
<silverarrow> en server som lurer tv stasjonene
<silverarrow> når man laster  ned den gamle ppc adobe flash spilleren, kan pakken kompileres i ubuntu?
<silverarrow> eller spriker osx og ubuntu for mye?
<malin> godt spørsmål
<malin> men du får vel ikke source?
<malin> altså kan du ikke kompilere den?
<silverarrow> du har nok rett
<silverarrow> det ville jo vært et insteresant forsøk om det var mulig
<silverarrow> denne ibooken kan i teorien takle adobe fash
<silverarrow> gnask funker
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> gnash
<RoyK> problemet med html5 var vel at de ikke kan begrense nedlastning av media, aka mangel på DRM
<malin> ja, de liker vel ikke det nei
<silverarrow> hva er vanligvis årsaken til utrolig tregt nett ?
<malin> at man har en treig linje?
<malin> om det ikke er grunnen, så kan det være man belaster linja
<RoyK> :)
<malin> evt. andre som gjør det
<silverarrow> jeg får gå for den forklaringen
 * RoyK gleder seg litt til å få opp adaptiv strømming av forelesninger for å se hvordan det funker md åpne løsninger
<silverarrow> linux burde bli mer brukt
<malin> ja, det er en ond sirkel :)
<Mathias> mon tro om laptopen med gulvsyndromet blir bedre av å stå på subwooferen? xD
<Mathias> silverarrow: vpn burde vel funke :P
<silverarrow> for å kunne se blokkerte tv kanaler?
<Mathias> område-sperringene :P
<silverarrow> jeg har prøvd noen
<silverarrow> to i hvert fall
<silverarrow> de har vært så treg det har ikke funket
<silverarrow> men unblock-us har funket bra
<RoyK> heh - ser ut som om nrk sliter
<Mathias> n(a)rk(is) sliter ja
<RoyK> Mathias: ikke vær ufin
<Mathias> ok :P
<silverarrow> nrk funker her nå
<silverarrow> men dårlig oppløsning nå
<WASD> Är det någon här som vill lära sig svenska?
<Mathias> WASD: kan være praktisk med tanke på at man muligens flytter sørover :P
<WASD> Jag bor i Göteborg
<silverarrow> jeg trener gjerne svensk forståelse, men jeg tror jeg avstår fra å snakke svensk
<silverarrow> det høres bare rart ut lol
<WASD> Så tänker jag också
<silverarrow> ;-)
<WASD> och vissa ord som skiljer sig helt kan vara bra att kunna
<WASD> när vi säger "rolig" menar vi "funny"
<WASD> och ni menar "calm"
<silverarrow> ja
<WASD> använder du skype?
<silverarrow> jeg har er reginsteret, men har ikke skype installert tror jeg
<WASD> okej
<Mathias> og jeg har ikke nett for skype :P
<WASD> Om någon här vill prata skype med mig så gör jag gärna det
<silverarrow> det er ikke skype for ppc?
<silverarrow> da blir det windows
<WASD> jag använder linux
<silverarrow> jeg må få ubuntu installert på hp maskinen
<WASD> jag har skype 4.0.0.8. Jag tycker det är dåligt egentligen men det är det som alla använder
<silverarrow> jeg hadde pidgin med en plugin for skype, men det var på en annen bærbar
<silverarrow> tror det var linux
<silverarrow> men jeg finner ikke skype i software center for powerpc
<WASD> de stödjer bara x86 tror jag
<WASD> finns inte ARM heller
<silverarrow> ja, der ser man
<silverarrow> det er noe galt når vi importerer smør fra frankriket
<WASD> Jag har hört att erat smör är dyrt
<silverarrow> nja, helt vanlig tror jeg
<Mathias> nope :P
<silverarrow> 26 kr halvkiloet
<Mathias> merket aldri noe av "smørkrisen"
<geirha> Margarin funker greit
<silverarrow> vel, jeg merket det rundt juletider
<silverarrow> det var tomt
<Mathias> lol
<Mathias> silverarrow: langt sør eller? :P
<silverarrow> det var en butikk uti strandgaten som hadde hele tiden
<silverarrow> Bergen
<Mathias> da er du langt sør imo :P
<silverarrow> i hvert fall vestlandet om ikke sørladet
<silverarrow> de selger i løs vekt og får fra en går ikke så langt unna
<silverarrow> men det er jo litt dyrt
<WASD> Vad kostar en vanlig pizza? Här kostar den 65kr kanske.
<Mathias>  rundt 50 ellernoe
<WASD> okej
<silverarrow> ja kommer litt an på hvilke type man velger?
<Mathias> kjøper ikke frossen pizza så ofte :P
<WASD> mm
<WASD> det är ungefär samma pris då om man översätter mellan svenska och norska kronor
<silverarrow> det er nok matvarer some koster mindre i sverige
<silverarrow> melk er 15 kr literen tror jeg
<silverarrow> kaffe alt fra 6kr til 42kr
<WASD> ojdå
<silverarrow> den til 6 kr går ikke an å drikke
<WASD> mjölk kostar snarare 10 svenska kronor här per liter
<silverarrow> rimeligste hvitosten 60 kr kiloet, men vanlig 130  tror jeg
<Mathias> skal jeg handle billig tar jeg en snartur til finnland :P
<silverarrow> gruyere er fryktelig dyr her,
<Mathias> -n
<silverarrow> finnland?
<Mathias> finland :P
<Mathias> gikk litt raskt i svingene :P
<silverarrow> jeg er for langt vekke til å handle noe i utlandet annet enn på ferige
<Mathias> holder også på å loade ett flash spill :P
<silverarrow> hvilke da?
<Mathias> bit dungeon :P
<Mathias> spill du tenkte på ja?
 * silverarrow googler bit dungeon
<Mathias> http://www.kongregate.com/games/KintoGames/bit-dungeon
<WASD> Säg till om någon vill prata skype med mig
<RoyK> http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/iriks/Syke-og-ufore-skal-tvinges-i-aktivitet-6994744.html <-- Arbeit macht frei!
<Mathias> lol
<Mathias> natta :P
<silverarrow> flash versjonen av nrk stopper mellom hvert program
<silverarrow> jeg tenker på direkte tv
<silverarrow> ikke at det betyr så mye
<RoyK> send mail og klag
<silverarrow>  lol
<silverarrow> neppe
<RoyK> de lytter til sånt
<RoyK> tro meg
<RoyK> de lytter
<silverarrow> kanskje
<silverarrow> men tror neppe de står på hode for å fikse begrensninger i flash
<RoyK> teknologene hos nrk er dyktige
<RoyK> og de jobber for åpne løsninger
<RoyK> så send svar
<RoyK> du får svar, i verste fall at de ikke kan ordne det, i beste fall at det er ordna
<dusthillguy-p> Hejsan
<dusthillguy-p> Jag har f4tt ett "android phone" (som vi s&ger p4 engelska)
<silverarrow> de er jo fine
<silverarrow> samsung
<silverarrow> jeg har en gammel ericsson
<silverarrow> som akkurat har fått et nytt skall
<silverarrow> housing
<silverarrow> deksel !!
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> jeg har bestilt ny touchpad til en iphone
<silverarrow> burde kanskje kjøpt en nyere modell og vært litt mer oppdatert
<WASD> silverarrow: Jag har en gammal sony ericsson, W550. Den är cool
<silverarrow> er den fin eller ser den ut som om den har vært gjennom krigen?
<WASD> den ser nästan ny ut
<silverarrow> min så helt elendig ut
<WASD> det gjorde min förra
<silverarrow> w995
<silverarrow> men nå har den fått nytt deksel
<silverarrow> ser reinere ut
<silverarrow> jeg pleier å ha disse apparatene til de ikke virker mer
<WASD> samma här
<silverarrow> den forrige telefonen fikk en halv kopp cappuchino
<WASD> haha
<silverarrow> da måtte jeg ha  ny
<silverarrow> det fikk faktisk en bærbar data jeg hadde også, men trengte bare nytt tastatur
<silverarrow> romey har tråkket i salaten
<RoyK> han kan tråkke så mye salat som han vil
<silverarrow> det er jo underholdene når de må stå for det de har sagt
<silverarrow> halvparten av befolkningen er helt udugelig !!
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> gå og stem på obama
<silverarrow> han vinner uansett
<RoyK> silverarrow: er du sosialist?
<silverarrow> godt spørsmål
<silverarrow> muligens
 * RoyK er medlem av rødt
<silverarrow> jeg er bare ikke så revolusjonær
<silverarrow> er ikke helt glad i erna
<RoyK> rødt er ikke revolusjonære lenger
<RoyK> det var på åttitallet
<silverarrow> det er blitt the establishment nå?
<RoyK> eller søttitallet, da rødt var AKPml
<RoyK> det er bare sosialistisk
<WASD> Jag trodde att vi inte skulle prata politik här.
<silverarrow> det verste er at jeg glatt stemmer på stoltenberg en gang til
<RoyK> slik SV var en gang på åttitallet osv
<silverarrow> skal vi ikke?
<WASD> Jag har för mig att någon sa det
<RoyK> WASD: jo, vi snakker gjerne politikk, men ikke pisspreik
<silverarrow> de små utbrytergruppene
<WASD> Okej
<silverarrow> det gjelder å snakke RoyK  etter munnen
<RoyK> WASD: folk som snakker om at vi ikke skal betale skatt, får forbud mot å være her
<silverarrow> lol
<RoyK> silverarrow: nei, jeg sparker ikke folk ut om de er uenige med meg, men folk som troller får fyken
<silverarrow> stem på siv jensen, og du får ikke ha ubuntu på data maskinen
<RoyK> ;)
<silverarrow> WASD, himla så treng han er !!
<silverarrow> streng*
<RoyK> silverarrow: særriøst, jeg har tuppa ut én fyr
<RoyK> og han var rimelig dust
<WASD> :)
<silverarrow> jeg var nok ikke her da
<geirha> du messer ikke med royk, lissom
<RoyK> hei
<RoyK> folkens
<RoyK> er jeg for streng?
<silverarrow> nei da
<RoyK> jeg har bare kasta ut én fyr
<RoyK> og han var rimelig noob
<RoyK> og trollete
<RoyK> geirha: ?
<silverarrow> jeg snakker jo tull halve tiden, og har ikke blitt kastet ut mer enn en gang
 * RoyK har ikke kasta ut seg selv en eneste gang
<geirha> RoyK: jeg bare spilte med når du brukte ord som "særriøst" og "tuppa"
<silverarrow> og det var en sur fyr på fedora forumet, som ikke likte at jeg var helt ny på irc, første gangen og fikk ikke helt til å registrere meg og logge in
<silverarrow> etter det har jeg ikke likt folk med hatt
<silverarrow> eller operativsystem med hatt
<silverarrow> ubuntufolk skal jo være så snill og grei
<silverarrow> jeg har faktisk glemt hva ubuntu betyr
<silverarrow> noe afrikansk noe
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> noen som har testet quantal?
<RoyK> silverarrow: bruker det på noen servere
<silverarrow> tar man risker på serveren?
<silverarrow> trodde de måtte være så stabile
<RoyK> test-bokser ;)
<silverarrow> aha
<geirha> Hvis du er så hardbarka at du må ha en server stående å surre under senga for å få sove, da spiller det ikke så mye rolle om den er ustabil
<silverarrow> man trenger faktisk den del datamaskiner for å kunne teste ordentlig
<silverarrow> malin hadde vist trøbbel med en av sine
<silverarrow> fikk hun orden på den?
<RoyK> malin har en server hjemme som funker greit
<silverarrow> håper det
<RoyK> det var noe krøll med den da en disk gikk føyken, men med raid funker jo sånt greit
<silverarrow> ja, ny disk er fint
<silverarrow> man tror hun hadde en haug og ta av
<RoyK> og så oppgraderte hun til raid-6 for å være sikker
 * silverarrow googler raid
<RoyK> raid-6 på fire disker er rimelig sikkert
<RoyK> silverarrow: sjekk wikipedia for raid-6
<silverarrow> avanserte greier
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> god sikkerhet
<silverarrow> ja, det er viktig
 * RoyK har 8TB i RAID-6 pluss en "spare", reservedisk
<RoyK> så når (ikke hvis) en disk tryner, så tar en annen over
<silverarrow> 8TB ? d
<RoyK> så er det bare å plukke ut den døde disken og sende den tilbake
<silverarrow> høre vedlig greit ut
<silverarrow> men de trenger vel ikke gå ut før om 7 år eller noe slikt?
<silverarrow> min far har en harddisk fra 90 tallet som funker enda
<silverarrow> ikke at den er i bruk, men...
<RoyK> selv om en disk har funka i fem eller 10 eller 20 år, så betyr det ikke at den funker i morra ;)
<RoyK> du trenger sikkerhet
<RoyK> redundans
<silverarrow> sant
<silverarrow> jeg hadde en som krasjet etter 2 år
<silverarrow> heldigvis ikke normen
<RoyK> så jeg kjører på paranoia-nivå
<RoyK> raid-6 + spare
<silverarrow> mine disker har gitt forvarsel før de dauet helt
<RoyK> ikke alle gjør det
<silverarrow> "rapidly failing filesystem"
<RoyK> google sine undersøkelser har vist at smart-tester ikke funker spesielt godt
<silverarrow> kanskje ikke
<RoyK> seriøst, du kan ikke stole på smarttester
<silverarrow> men det har vært ganske greit å hente ut info fra halte disker
<RoyK> du må ha overflod (redundans)
<silverarrow> vel, jeg har jo bare disse helsesjekkene som pekepinn
<RoyK> ja, men selv etter helsesjekker, så dør jo folk plutselig
<silverarrow> og jeg har ikke 100 harddisker heller
<RoyK> det samme skjer med disker
<silverarrow> jeg tar det som det kommer
<RoyK> så sørg for å ha nok disker for å ta over når disken dauer
<silverarrow> jeg må ut å kjøpe en disk eller to da
<silverarrow> jeg har to
<silverarrow> og en i maskinen
<silverarrow> en som trenger et deksel eller kabinett
<RoyK> å konvertere en enkeltdisk til raid, er kløn
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> går det an da?
<RoyK> men om du setter opp to i raid-5, er det det enkelt å utvide
<silverarrow> jeg kenner en som hadde maks uflaks, han hadde fire disker i "speil" hva det nå betyer, og de klarte å kræsje samtidig
<silverarrow>  jeg har bare vanlig backup
<RoyK> du må uansett ha backup
<silverarrow> ja ja
<RoyK> men å ha et raid-5 hjelper deg om en disk tryner
<RoyK> raid-6 hjelper deg om to disker tryner
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-20
<malin> tihi, pratet dere om serveren min i går kveld :)
<malin> er det mulig for meg, uten minnepinne eller cd å endre på plasseringen på partisjoner og størrelse for å få mer plass på root ?
<malin> uten å måtte reinstallere grub i etterkant?
<malin> jeg skal krympe og flytte windowspartisjonen for å kunne øke root-partisjonen
<Mathias> det blir nok litt komplisert
<Mathias> hadde winuff støttet ext* og de andre så hadde det muligens gått an (krympe windows i xubuntu og øke xubuntu i windows)
<malin> ja, for det er ikke noe problem å krympe windowspartisjonen fra ubuntu, så booter man windows etterpå og bruker et partisjoneringsverktøy for å endre ubutu-partisjonene derifra. problemet er bare om det fucker opp grub. stod nemelig en advarsel i gparted da jeg prøvde meg litt i går og siden jeg ikke har noen minnepinne akkurat her og ikke dukka det oppp noe brennbart av cd eller dvd, så får jeg
<malin> vente litt.
<malin> har litt ite plass pårota
<malin> tenkte å installere urban terror
<Mathias> du får gjøre som meg, trekke med deg en xubuntu-microsd-kort overalt med en microsd-til-sd-konverter og en microsd usb-leser :P
<Mathias> btw, hvis man skal kjøre raid, hvorfor ikke peise på med ett 6+0? :P
<malin> 6+0 ?
<malin> altså raid 6 og raid 0 ?
<malin> samtidig?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> raid 0 kloner raid 6 diskene
<malin> om det er mulig, må jeg vel ha dobbelt så mange disker?
<malin> ah
<malin> ja
<malin> aner ikke om det er nødvendig
<malin> RoyK er vel den som kan svare best på det kanskje. I alle fall i forhold til meg....
<Mathias> kjører man f.eks. 10*250 gb disker i 6 og 3*1 tb disker i 0 går der :P
<malin> ah
<malin> men er det noe praktisk nytte?
<Mathias> husker jeg rett går det nesten kun på plass
<Mathias> kan du fint bare nappe ut ett par disker uten av hele saken dør :P
<malin> ja, det kan jeg nå også. jeg kan miste 2 disker nå
<malin> av de 4
<Mathias> er nesten alltid lurt å kjøre *+0 :P
<malin> ok, ikke hørt om det, men nå er jeg ingen raid-ekspert enda
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> enkleste er jo bare å kjøre 1+0 :P
<Mathias> men er også relativt usikkert
<malin> ja.. raid-6 er visst det sikreste
<malin> men jeg hari ikke nok sata-porter til å kjøre så heftig raid heller
<malin> men kan med enda et kontrollerkort og flytting av rota til ata få 4 ledige sata-porter
<RoyK> malin: ja, raid-1+0 er relativt sikkert, men om to disker går i samme speil, så går jo alt. med raid-6 kan du miste to vilkårlige disker
<Mathias> og med 6+0 kan du miste fler disker :p
<RoyK> med 6+0 kan du ikke miste flere disker, nei
<RoyK> men 6+1 blir jo rimelig paranoid
<RoyK> dvs i 6+0 kan du miste to disker per raid-6-sett
<RoyK> men du skal ha ganske mange disker før det er noe poeng å splitte opp i mindre raidsett
<RoyK> men igjen, har du *mye* disk, så lønner det seg, f.eks. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216644/
<RoyK> det er fra gamlejobben, 11 sett med 7 disker hver i raidz2 (tilsvarende raid-6)
<RoyK> 100TiB
<WASD> oj så mycket data ni har
<RoyK> gamlejobben... nilu.no
<RoyK> de har to sånne maskiner for lagring av backup
<WASD> Vad kostar en analys av min luft?
<RoyK> det tror jeg du må høre med dem om ;)
<geirha> Ooh, jeg kom til enden av verden
<geirha> (xkcd)
<Mathias> :o
<silverarrow> ser du  noen jotner?
<silverarrow> eventuelt en midgardsorm?
<geirha> Nei... så et par dinosaurer
<geirha> Men jeg gikk til venstre. Har ikke gått til høyre enda
<Mathias> gå litt lengere mot meg
<Mathias> i søvnløs-land
<silverarrow> mindre kaffe
<silverarrow> brenner quantal ubuntu
<Mathias> får vel fyre opp kokeplata snart :p
<Mathias> skal steke en xubuntu disk ^^
<RoyK> malin: det er mange som foretrekker lubuntu framfor xubuntu
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> Mathias:
<RoyK> Mathias: men du kan jo bare prøve en av dem, evt begge ;)
<silverarrow> hei
<WASD> hej
<silverarrow> :- )
<silverarrow> hvordan går det?
<WASD> det går bra
<WASD> jag laddar ner GTA san andreas och ska försöka köra det i wine
<silverarrow> godt å høre
<WASD> hoppas det funkar med radeon open source driver som jag har
<silverarrow> funker open source driverne?
<silverarrow> for ppc er det helt !"#¤%&
<WASD> jag har provat både proprietary och open source
<WASD> de är bra på olika saker
<WASD> just nu har jag kört open source i ett halvår kanske
<silverarrow> godt å høre
<silverarrow> det er veldig mye klager på radeon driverne
<WASD> nvidia också
<silverarrow> spesielt for mac
<WASD> linus torvalds sa "fuck you nvidia"
<silverarrow> eldre mac, men det er ikke sikkert det er relt lenger
<WASD> om man inte bryr sig om open source sägs det att nvidia har bäst propriatery drivers
<silverarrow> reelt*
<silverarrow> man må bare forsøke seg frem
<silverarrow> jeg har AMD ATI M11 NV fireGL mobility T2e på en gammel iBook
<WASD> jag har ett 4 år gammalt HD4850
<silverarrow> dette er ikke i nærheten av hd, men funker på en liten bærbar
<WASD> jag spelar nästan bara teeworlds
<Mathias> woho
<Mathias> nye høyttalere :P
<malin> RoyK: ja. Jeg testet lubuntu en gang i tiden og den skal være øetter enn xubuntu
<RoyK> øettere?
<Mathias> ølettere kanskje?
<geirha> ah, øl
<WASD> mmm, öl
<Mathias> øøøøhhhhl ^^
<WASD> Imorgon ska jag resa med NSB tåg. Hoppas jag träffar någon norsk att prata med
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-21
<silverarrow> hei
<WASD> hej silverarrow
<RoyK>  
<silverarrow> hvordan går det?
<silverarrow> :- )
<RoyK> jauda, går bra
 * RoyK får etter alt å dømme diverse sykkeldeler i dag
<silverarrow> fint være i dag
<silverarrow> jeg er på vei uit
<silverarrow> er det alltid noe trøbbel med ubiquity som må fixes på i beta ?
<silverarrow> enedelig !!! sykkeldeler
<RoyK> mhm
<silverarrow> her er det "endelig klar himmel"
<RoyK> her og
<RoyK> det frøs på i natt, gitt
<silverarrow> allerrede ?
<silverarrow> da er høsten komt
<silverarrow> det var melt muligheter for frost her også faktisk, men har ikke sett tegn til
<RoyK> det lå tykt med rim på balkongen og i gresset i åttetida
<RoyK> men temperaturen var vel drøyt +1
<WASD> Idag pratade jag med två norska damer på tåget. Det gick väldigt bra. Jag förstod nästan allt de sa.
<silverarrow> skulle bare mange ;-)
<silverarrow> magle*
<WASD> vad är "magle"?
<silverarrow> tja,
<silverarrow> mangle
<silverarrow> beklager
<silverarrow> jeg ligger på sofaen og roter tataturet til
<WASD> Nu förstår jag dig inte.
<WASD> vad beklager du?
<silverarrow> jeg skriver feil gjentatte ganger lol
<silverarrow> jeg ligger på sofaen og taster helt vilt
<WASD> okej
<malin> silverarrow: driver du og sloss med tastaturet?
<silverarrow> ja, vi er ikke venner
<silverarrow> skifter man skerm på en laptop?
<WASD> jag visste inte vad "tastaturet" var först. Vi säger "tangentbord"
<silverarrow> det gir litt  pianokonnotasjoner
<silverarrow> den musikalske laptop
<silverarrow> jeg fryser, tror jeg må sette på ovnen
<silverarrow> høsten er over oss
<silverarrow> jeg har funnet en krim
<silverarrow> the bletchley circle
<silverarrow> annen verdenskrig
<silverarrow> eller årene etter
<silverarrow> flere år etter faktisk
<silverarrow> noen damer etterforsker en massemorder
<silverarrow> ingen vil helt tro på dem
<silverarrow> ganske bra
<malin> det er i alle fall mulig å bytte skjerm på en bærbar, men hvor praktisk det er....
<silverarrow> ja nettopp
<malin> finnes jo gjerne som spare-parts, men neppe for retail liksom
<silverarrow> i følge youtube skal det være enkelt
<silverarrow> sikkert diskutabelt
<silverarrow> mo nok være fra ebay eller noe slikt, men om det er verd det
<RoyK> aften
<WASD> hej RoyK
<silverarrow> noen som vet forskjellen på unity 2D og 3D?
<RoyK> 2d er optimert for 2d, 3d for 3d
<RoyK> sistnevnte trenger 3d-aksellerasjon i maskinvare for ikke å bli suppe treigt
<silverarrow> ok, men hva er 2D og 3D da
<RoyK> dimensjoner
<silverarrow> aha
<silverarrow> er ikke sikker på om jeg vet forskjellen
<silverarrow> på en ny macbook, har man 3D der?
<RoyK> om du har et GUI som viser deg ting som zoomer ut hist og pist, så er det 3d
<RoyK> OS X bruker rimelig mye 3D-transformeringer
<RoyK> trykk fn+f11
<RoyK> eller fn+f9
<RoyK> eller noe
<RoyK> 3d-aksellerasjon er nok mye 2d, men jeg gjetter at unity 2d bruker GPU-en mindre enn den som kalles 3D
<RoyK> just my $.02
<silverarrow> og man har 3D trasformering i Ubuntu som funker?
<silverarrow> har man god gpu bør den jo brukes
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke helt satt meg inn i det
<silverarrow> prøver nå
<silverarrow> det er sikkert minimums grafikkort for 3D
<silverarrow> hp maskinen min burde ha det
<RoyK> tror ikke det finnes grafikkort uten 3d-aksellerasjon lenger
<silverarrow> tuller du? sånn mer en 10 år siden mener du?
<silverarrow> HD grafikk er i hvert fall noe annet enn det var for noen år siden
<silverarrow> hvilke F-tast er det som gir bugrapport?
<silverarrow> alt F2
<silverarrow> there is a pretty good step by step process there
<silverarrow> beklager
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-22
<silverarrow> hei
<WASD> hej
<silverarrow> hei
<WASD> hejhej
 * RoyK har ikke fått sykkeldelene sine :(
<Mathias> :o
<RoyK> tolltull
<RoyK> jaja
<RoyK> får dem vel til uka
<Mathias> nope
<RoyK> nope?
<Mathias> nei med andre ord
<Mathias> tollen tuller
<RoyK> joda, jeg får nok greiene til uka
<yoyoyey> noen her?
#ubuntu-no 2012-09-23
<RoyK>  
<Mathias> :o
<RoyK> http://youtu.be/skAePZGgpAA
<Mathias> :o
<RoyK> *flire*
<Mathias> *ikke se*
<WASD> det är en bra video
<WASD> Min dator får ström så
<RoyK> hehe
<Mathias> noen lett måte å plage vettet ut av en som plager meg?
<RoyK> relatert til ubuntu?
<Mathias> japp
<Mathias> muligens noe med telnet :P
<Mathias> noen lett måte å starte opp telnet, stappe inn ca. 10 linjer? uten at jeg sitter og gjør det ofc
<RoyK> netcat?
<geirha> forutsatt at det ikke trengs innlogging
<RoyK> printf "send\rdenne\rteksten\r" | telnet somewhere
<RoyK> men netcat er litt smidigere
<geirha> eller bash
<RoyK> eh - bash for netcat?
<geirha> printf '%s\n' foo bar baz > "/dev/tcp/$host/$port"
 * RoyK har ingen /dev/tcp
<geirha> det er bash syntax, ikke noen fil
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> kjente ikke til den :)
<geirha> exec 3<> /dev/tcp/www.google.no/80; printf '%s\r\n' 'GET / HTTP/1.0' '' >&3; cat <&3; exec 3>&-
<RoyK> mhm - fant den...
<geirha> bash har ingen måte å lytte på en port dog
<Mathias> ok
<Mathias> \r var ny linje eller?
<Mathias> eller space?
<geirha> carriage return
<geirha> flytter cursoren til begynnelsen av linja
<geirha> når du skriver til en terminal
<geirha> for telnet er \r ekvivalent med å trykke enter
<Mathias> ok
<Mathias> hmm, hvordan få den til å vente 2 sekunder?
<RoyK> Mathias: da tror jeg det er bedre å bruke bash eller et annet skriptspråk som perl eller python
<RoyK> echo asdf; sleep 2; echo nuh
<Mathias> vet om sleep
<Mathias> men det hjelper vel lite når man piper? :P
<RoyK> nei, dermed funker det nok bedre å skripte det opp
<RoyK> http://docs.python.org/howto/sockets.html
<RoyK> f.eks.
<WASD> \n är ny lijne
<WASD> ibland används \r också
<RoyK> WASD: \n er line feed, \r er carriage return. \r er newline for telnet, \r\n er newline for windows, \n er newline for unix generelt, \n\r er newline for gamle MacOS, mens MacOS X bruker \n, men forstår den gamle også
<WASD> Okej. Jag brukar vara behöva använda \n. Men notepad i windows gillar det inte
<si-m1> og endel protokoller bruker \r\n
<WASD> s/vara/bara
<Mathias> ingen av de funker :s
<RoyK> notepad == crap
<WASD> japp
 * RoyK bruker vim
<WASD> notepad++ använder jag om jag måste använda windows
 * RoyK bruker vim på windows også
<WASD> vim och gedit använder jag annars
<Mathias> nano ^^
<RoyK> nano - heh - litt notepad over den...
<WASD> nano är enkelt
<WASD> men mer avancerade program har fler funktioner som gör textredigering effektivare
<RoyK> ja, og da er det vel bare to leire, vim og emacs
<WASD> jepp
<RoyK> og som kjent er alle skikkelige folk vim-brukere, reserveskikkelige folk bruker emacs, og nanobrukere og annet skrømt teller ikke :P
<malin> RoyK: jeg brukte nano inntil veldig nylig, men hjalp å lære noe heeelt grunnleggende bruk først
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> mener å huske at du banna litt her tidligere i uka da crontab fyra opp nano ;)
<RoyK> nano virker, den, men det har litt høyere nerdefaktor å effektivt jobbe i vim (eller emacs, da, om man virkelig vil)
<RoyK> alt bruker visst sqlite i disse dager
<RoyK> fra digikam til adobe lightroom til diverse svitsjer til, vel, sikkert alt
<malin> ja, problemet var jo bare at jeg ikke kunne vim i det heletatt og da blir det jo ikke spesielt effektivt med vim
<malin> og hva er sqlite ?
<RoyK> lettvektsdatabaseikkeserver
<RoyK> dvs sqlite kan gjøre det meste av det mysql/postgres/etc kan gjøre, men har ikke noen server, dvs ingen prosess, bare ei databasefil
<RoyK> så fin for småting, men skalerer visst bra oppover også
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222721/
<RoyK> starta digikam og den jobber litt med å indeksere alt mulig skit
<RoyK> malin: om du skal lage en liten web-ting med en database i bunnen, kan det godt være en idé å bruke sqlite framfor mysql eller postgresql eller noe, siden sqlite er veldig liten og ikke bruker masse minne, men yter greit
<Mathias> syntes nano funker fint det, trenger som regel ikke noe fancy og gjør jeg det bruker jeg leafpad :P
<RoyK> poenget med vim, er vel at det er så usexy og lite fancy at det er til å bli dårlig av, men er samtidig såpass effektivt at jeg gjetter at jeg sparer en time i uka bare der
<Mathias> :p
<RoyK> noen her som vet om Quantal vil bruke X eller om det er flytta til Wayland?
<malin> jeg har ikke hørt om wayland, hvordan er det i forhold til X ?
<RoyK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<malin> se der ja :)
<silverarrow> så, x blir ikke droppet
<RoyK> litt mer her http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/551
<malin> nei
<Mathias> x må vi ha
<malin> tja
<Mathias> kanskje y ogaå
<Mathias> også*
<malin> x og y
<Mathias> muligens også z
<Mathias> hvis ikke hadde verden blitt veldig flat
<RoyK> Mathias: har du lest flatland? ei vakker, lita bok om en verden i 2D, skrevet av en lærer i 1889 eller så
<malin> ja
<Mathias> høres helt forjævlig ut
<malin> hm. er det der hallvard kommer fra?
<Mathias> spise og drite gjennom det samme hullet
<Mathias> nei takk
<RoyK> Mathias: du må lese den boka :)
<RoyK> http://www.geom.uiuc.edu/~banchoff/Flatland/
<RoyK> gratis, seff
<silverarrow> fire dimensjoner
<silverarrow> tid og rom
<silverarrow> verden er jo selvfølgelig ikke så begrenset, bare hjernen vår
<RoyK> silverarrow: ja, med mindre tid har flere dimensjoner også
<silverarrow> ;- )
<RoyK> en kompis av meg satte opp det hele med 3+3 dimensjoner i tid+rom en gang for drøyt ti år siden
<silverarrow> i kinesisk tradisjonell filosofi, har verden 6 retninger
<silverarrow> pluss center
<silverarrow> senter
<silverarrow> jeg har lest for mye engelsk i det siste
<silverarrow> Kant har tid og rom tror jeg
<Mathias> er det ikke 11 vi har? :p
<Mathias> gikk liksom tom for engelske bokstaver etter z
<silverarrow> mens vi stanger mot yttergrensene av våre forståelses kategorier
<silverarrow> hvordan har tid 3 dimensjoner?
<silverarrow> fortid, nåtid og fremtid
<RoyK> nei, det er jo én dimensjon, lineært
<Mathias> får vel lese den forbannede boka :p
<silverarrow> men tid er jo sirkulær
<Mathias> er tiden lineær da?
<RoyK> men det hadde vært litt kjekt å tenke seg tid i flere dimensjoner
<RoyK> tid er lineær, ja, slik vi kjenner den
<silverarrow> den går i sykluser, som en spiral nesten
<malin> tja, om en får med mer enn 3D, så blir det vel snart 4D-tver osv :p
<RoyK> nei, tiden går ikke i sykluser
<geirha> Nei, den er mer "wibbly wobbly"
<silverarrow> RoyK, bare om man tror på det man blir fortalt
<RoyK> "The times have changed, and I blame Bob Dylan for that"
<silverarrow> på søndagsskolen og folkeopplysningen
<geirha> Det sier doktoren, og han kan litt om tid og sånn
<silverarrow> ja doktoren kan alt
<silverarrow> har lisens til å dele ut helse
<RoyK> silverarrow: du snakker ikke om tid, men om folkesjel og vaner, der går ting igjen, men tiden flytter seg 86400 sekunder framover per dag uansett hvordan man ser på det
<silverarrow> men det er jo bare oppdeling av astronomiske målinger, hvor alt går i sirkel
<silverarrow> vitenskapen setter seg selv utenfor verden, der er problemet
<RoyK> nå blander du tid og rom
<silverarrow> hvordan kan du skille dem ad?
<RoyK> og vi prøver å bruke vitenskapen til å forklare hvordan verden henger sammen
<RoyK> vitenskapen er ikke overordna verden
<silverarrow> ja, men problemet er at vitenskape er ikke verden,
<silverarrow> det er en logikkøvelse for viderekomne
<RoyK> men vi må jo prøve å forstå denne verdenen på ett eller annet vis, religion er prøvd, og prøves fremdeles, men funker ikke så bra, så vitenskap funker kanskje litt bedre...
<silverarrow> diskutabelt
<RoyK> jaha, har du en favorittreligion som er bedre enn moderne vitenskap?
<silverarrow> med en gang man oppdager noe utenfor det man har godtatt som viteskapelig vedtatt, blir man latterliggjort av mindre vintende
<Mathias> kanskje folk med viten kommer ut av skapet?
<silverarrow> nei, ikke religion
<silverarrow> vitende*
<silverarrow> det er noen som har prøvd
<silverarrow> Jung for eksempel
<RoyK> silverarrow: ikke misforstå meg, jeg tror på ting som ikke er akseptabelt innen den vitenskapelige sfæren, men jeg mener like fordømt at vi skal basere oss på vitenskap slik det er kjent i dag - alternativene er dårligere
<silverarrow> i dag blir man automatisk plassert i en alternativkategori eller stemplet som mindre seriøs
<RoyK> silverarrow: tror ikke du jobber innen akademia - det er *mye* forskjellige folk som forsker, og takhøyden kan være ganske høy
<silverarrow> vel, jeg er akademiker men ikke matnat
<silverarrow> og jeg vet forskjellen på hva so er godtatt og ikke
<RoyK> har du et eksempel på noe som ikke er godtatt?
<silverarrow> man kan innenfor universitetet arbeidet med så og si hva som helst, bare man behalder det som noe annet enn det gir seg ut for
<silverarrow> gamle eksempler eller nåÅ
<silverarrow> ?
<RoyK> nye
<silverarrow> det klassiske er når man skal skille mellom hva som er ekte medisin og hva som er placebo
<RoyK> det er jo ganske elementært
<silverarrow> den er like aktuell, ramaskrik i TV programmer og slikt
<RoyK> placebo inneholder null virkestoffer
<silverarrow> lol
<RoyK> litt sukker og maisstivelse
<RoyK> nettoeffekt NULL
<silverarrow> det er elementært helt til man setter spørsmålstegn med daglig praksis
<RoyK> nei, det er elementært *riktig* å sette spørsmålstegn ved *alt*
<RoyK> men da bør spørsmålet foran tegnet være av en annen type enn sånt som renner ut av kjeften til Siv Jensen og tilsvarende amøber
<silverarrow> nettopp, og om man kommer til et resultat som ikke helt passer inn, arbeider etablisementet febrilsk for å forklare det og hente seg inn igjen, bortforklare som oftest
<RoyK> eksempel?
<silverarrow> ja, ta eksempelet siv jensen
<RoyK> {{tr}}
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> kom med eksempler på det du prøver å fremme
<RoyK> referanser
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> ellers blir alt bare pjatt og tomme påstander
<silverarrow> sinnet vårt er innestengt
<silverarrow> våre tanker er påvirket av våre omgivelser
<RoyK> hva vil du fram til?
<silverarrow> vi overtar andres tanker automatisk
<silverarrow> vi blir viderelevert en arv, et sett av tanker og ideer vi skal forholde oss til
<RoyK> silverarrow: dette er strengt tatt rimelig off-topic, men om du forklarer deg nøye om hva du egentlig vil fram til, så skal jeg la være å stoppe denne praten
<silverarrow> hva var topic da?
<RoyK> hva er det du synes medisinen gjør feil her?
<RoyK> tja - vi er på #ubuntu-no
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> trodde du startet den
<RoyK> ja, men svar
<Mathias> jeg startet vel egentlig
<RoyK> siden du tydeligvis har sterke meninger om hva skolemedisinen gjør feil, synes jeg du skal beskrive det, gjerne i korte lag
<silverarrow> den største feilen den gjør er å ikke innrømme sin egen begrensning, og automatisk borforklare det som ikke passer inn
<RoyK> du prater fremdeles svada
<RoyK> ingen referanser, ingen holdbare argumenter, bare synsing
<RoyK> om du er tilhørende akademia, bør du vite bedre enn å bare slenge ut sånt
<silverarrow> godkjent medisin i praksis er en fast standard, hverken pleiere, leger eller syke har lov å tre ut av
<silverarrow> hvorfor er det så viktig for deg å ha akademiske referanser?
<silverarrow> forsøk hvor alt fysisk må måles og veies?
<silverarrow> problemet er når man splitter sinn, bevissthet og tror det man regner for vitenskap er verden
<RoyK> ja, godkjent medisin er hva som brukes. det er en god grunn til det, du vil ikke at kreftsyke tante agnes skal gå til supersjarmøren på hjørnet og få noe jall for å bli frisk
<silverarrow> hvem er supersjarmøren da, ? NRKs folkeopplysningsansikt eller det som defineres som de andre
<RoyK> vitenskapen vi har i (den vestlige?) verden i dag, gjenspeiler hva vi kjenner til og kan bevise med kjent metodikk. Vi kan ikke bevise at for eksempel homøopati funker etter gjentatte forsøk med sammenlikning av medisinering med placebo og homøopatisk "medisin". Konklusjonen har i det store vært at det er null forskjell.
<RoyK> og "supersjarmøren" min, er nettopp den homøopaten eller healeren eller hva det nå er han eller hun driver med
<geirha> eller naturmedisineren, eller akupunktøren, eller kiropraktoren
<silverarrow> eller naturfagspinupene til nrk
<RoyK> nei, naturmedisin er en fellesbetegnelse for å medisinere med ting fra naturen, og der er det mye som funker
<RoyK> og akupunktur vet vi virker, vi vet til og med litt om hvordan det virker, påvirkning eller blokkering av nervebaner
<RoyK> og kiropraktor er jo ikke akkurat heksekunst, men mer en gren av fysioterapi
<silverarrow> I 1985 var det knapt noen som turde å komme med den uttalelsen
<silverarrow> i hvert fall som hadde en vitenskapelig posisjon å forsvare
<RoyK> nå har det vel gått litt vann under brua siden 1985
<geirha> kiropraktorer mener de kan helbrede allskens sykdommer ved å knekke litt på ryggraden din
<RoyK> og poenget mitt er at ja, det finnes mye fint i alternativ medisin osv, men vi må være restriktive med hva vi slipper til
<silverarrow> problemet er at man automatisk forkaster andre vitenskapelig tradisjoner enn vår egen
<RoyK> neineinei
<RoyK> man forkaster ikke, man holder igjen
<RoyK> og så kommer de gode metodene inn etter hvert som det kan bevises at de funker
<geirha> Og at akupunktur virker er nytt for meg
<silverarrow> forklaringsmodellene som tradisjonell akupuntur bruker er automatisk satt til side, akupunktur er noe annet enn det selv forklarer seg som
<RoyK> geirha: en kompis av meg er doktor i idrettsmedisin, og forklarte meg over noe tid hvordan man mente akupunktur fungerte rent medisinsk. at det funker i praksis, vet jeg godt, av egenerfaring
<RoyK> geirha: og jeg er agnostiker når det gjelder alt innen medisin, så jeg tror ikke på noen placeboeffekt i oppfattelsen av akupunktur
<silverarrow> man da har du allerrede satt til side alt som ikke passer inn i vitenskapen før du vet hva det opprinnelig dreide seg om
<geirha> ok, men jeg er langt fra overbevist
<silverarrow> det idrettsmedisinen gjør er ikke tradisjonell akupunktur
<RoyK> geirha: på 70-tallet gjorde Kina hjerteoperasjoner med kun akupunktur og meditasjon som bedøvelse - type sprette opp brystet og røske ut ting
<silverarrow> der er noen som opperer i en form for grenseland
<RoyK> geirha: det er ikke scifi, bare historie
<geirha> Og naturmedisin er full av oppdiktede virkninger på allskens buskevekster
<silverarrow> ja, og man har gjort tilsvarende med hypnose
<geirha> medisinen har testet alt av det, og det som fungerte ble til medisn
<silverarrow> haha, og det som funker for godt tar man automatisk bort
<RoyK> silverarrow: poenget er vel at man gjerne prøver nye ting, men inkluderer bare de tinga man kan bevise virker
<geirha> silverarrow: hva tenker du på da?
<silverarrow> og sørger for at naturmedisin som virker blir reseptbelagt
<silverarrow> eller tatt bort til fordel for etablert praksis
<RoyK> silverarrow: hvilken medisin?
<silverarrow> i farten husker jeg to
<RoyK> silverarrow: ting reseptbelegges om det er fare for skader ved uvøren bruk
<RoyK> silverarrow: derfor er for eksempel ibuprofen eller paracetamol ikke reseptbelagt, siden det kreves ganske mye å skade seg selv med det
<silverarrow> et preparat laget av noe jeg ikke husker, det inneholdt en type glucosaminer som noen vitenskapsfolk da nylig hadde funnet ut "smurte" ledd og
<silverarrow> det funket i tester på personer med ledd plager
<silverarrow> det ble tatt ut av markedet
<silverarrow> man fikke selge det tilsvarende produktet for dyr og hunder
<RoyK> ja, og et preparat laget av noe jeg ikke husker, men jeg leste om det på nett et sted, har blitt testet på masse folk (husker ikke hvor mange), og viste at det kunne kurere kreft og kanskje Aids, og helt sikkert hemorrider
<silverarrow> et annet var Oralmat, som ble trukket ut av markedet fordi det hjalp på pasienter som skulle ha legebehandlig
<silverarrow> RoyK jeg dikter det ikke opp, men kommer ikke på hva det heter. Vitenskape har gått videre, og du kan i hvert fall slå opp glucosaminer
<silverarrow> kohls pasienter og asmatikere
<silverarrow> argumentene mot det var omtrent alt du har servert her nå
<silverarrow> vitenskap er stort sett å arbeide videre med andre sine erfaringer
<RoyK> silverarrow: du må bare huske på at det er et lass med folk som forsker på medisin, og det er mange blant dem som er veldig åpne for annen kompetanse, bare det kan bevises
<silverarrow> bruker man egne oppdagelser står man stort sett utenfor systemet
<RoyK> og bevis er hovednøkkelen her
<silverarrow> ja, og bevis krever alt for mye til at man er villig til å gi det nok tid og energi
<RoyK> om pille A og B og C virker like bra selv om bare A har virkestoff og de to andre ikke har noe, så virker ikke A
<silverarrow> placebo effekten er rell, problemet er bare at den gjelder all medisin
<RoyK> ja, nettopp, derfor kjøres blindtester der hverken behandler eller pasient vet om det er placebo
<silverarrow> dobble blindtester er ikke nok for å sprenge rammene for det man tror man vet
<RoyK> og ved sånne tester, får homøopatien stryk
<RoyK> doble blindtester er rimelig safe
<RoyK> om du har noe bedre å komme med, så fyr laus
<silverarrow> slike resultater blir stort sett ignorert eller satt til side, i høden funnet som "en interessant anekdote"
 * RoyK lurer på om silverarrow er for usaklig til å prate fritt
<silverarrow> hva er det du forventer da?
<silverarrow> å vise til studer eller erfaringer av personer du har tro på?
<Mathias> kjør på med trippel blind test
<silverarrow> lol
<Mathias> altså, ingen vet hva som er hva
<RoyK> problemet er at folk som silverarrow ikke vil tro på noen andre enn seg selv, litt som Breivik...
<malin> hva er egentlig problemet her?
<RoyK> det er vel ikke noe problem, egentlig, bortsett fra at silverarrow tror han vet bedre enn en dullion doktorer
<malin> ah
<malin> kanskje han har sett lyset?
<RoyK> jævlig stygt lys, i så fall
<malin> joda, nå skal vi være ålrighte med hverandre her inne syntes jeg da
<silverarrow> tilbake
<silverarrow> RoyK, er alltid drittsekk når man ikke snakker han etter munnen?
<malin> nei
<malin> han er ikke en drittsekk
<silverarrow> hehe, det er derfor han har deg malin
<malin> og det er ikke du heller silverarrow
<malin> silverarrow: hva mente du med det?
<silverarrow> du godsnakker han spiselig lol
<silverarrow> snill, grei og sånn
<malin> kanskje fordi han er snill og grei da
<silverarrow> utfordrer du noen gang meningene hans?
<silverarrow> holder du noen gang  på ditt?
<malin> om jeg ikke har nok kunnskap, så hører jeg heller på noen som har de, enn å påstå at det jeg mener er rett, men noen ganger så holder jeg på mitt om jeg veit jeg har rett, eller tror jeg harrett. Har jeg feil likevel, så retter jeg jo opp i det osv.
<malin> Er jo bare teit å påstå noe om noe jeg ikke kan nok om
<silverarrow> sant
<silverarrow> det er slik man aldri får tenkt annet enn andres tanker
<silverarrow> det allment godtatte
<RoyK> silverarrow: kutt ut FUD, hold deg til fakta
<RoyK> mye lettere på den måten
<silverarrow> hvem sine da?
<RoyK> det som man kan være overveiende sikker på at faktisk er sant
<silverarrow> definisjon av sant?
<silverarrow> gresset er grønt?
<RoyK> "kan bevises"
<silverarrow> blått er blått
<silverarrow> da har du allerede fornektet det som ligger utenfor lokket som ligger over hodet ditt
<RoyK> om noe kan bevises, så  er det sant
<silverarrow> og om noe ikke lar seg så lett bevise?
<RoyK> eksempel
<silverarrow> har du en akademisk utdannelse?
<RoyK> silverarrow: jeg er litt lei av påstandene dine og total mangel på refleksjon
<silverarrow> kan være, men du skjønner ikke hva jeg snakker om en gang
<silverarrow> sparket du meg for det der?
<RoyK> du snakker for mye piss, slenger ut FUD uten å referere til noe som helst
<RoyK> vi trenger ikke sånne talere
<silverarrow> "jeg" ikke vi
<RoyK> "vi" som i "vi her på kanalen"
<RoyK> vi må ha åpenhet, og det gjenspeiles i referansene man gir
<RoyK> du slenger ut masse kommentarer uten å ha gått i dybden på noe som helst, og da er kick+ban ganske greit
<RoyK> men man får jo ikke +b med en gang ;)
<silverarrow> man må jo ta i betrakting hvem som setter karakterene
<RoyK> silverarrow: det er såre enkelt: les deg opp, studér, lær mer, så forstår du mer
<RoyK> lærdom er viktig, om du tror du klarer deg uten kunnskap og at alt kommer gratis, så tar du nok feil
<silverarrow> hva slags kommentar var det?
<silverarrow> egen erfart eller har du referanser?
<silverarrow> vi har jo ikke en gang komt til en eneste enighet om hva sannhet eller beviselig er
<RoyK> enn  så lenge ignorerer jeg deg i slike diskusjoner ettersom du bare slenger ut FUD og mannskit når vi andre prøver å tenke på beviselige ting
<RoyK> seriøst, beviselig == kan etterprøves
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> det er ikke så vanskelig
<silverarrow> lol
<RoyK> prøv å slippe en hammer på tåa
<silverarrow> har du hørt navnet Karl Popper, Melreau Ponty?
<RoyK> det gjør nok vondt
<RoyK> så kan du prøve igjen, og det gjør nok vondt igjen, aha, etterprøvbart!
<silverarrow> det er forskjell på dum, og enkel og grei
<RoyK> jeg har nok hørt de navnene, men vet ikke helt hva du vil med dem
<RoyK> silverarrow: seriøst, det her er ikke en kanal der vi diskuterer metavirkelighet, det handler om ubuntu, og du begynner å bli rimelig usaklig, så "cut the crap" for å si det på nynorsk
<silverarrow> hva er det du hisser det etter da?
<RoyK> ok, la oss innføre et lite crap-filter her
<RoyK> vi er på #ubuntu-no
<RoyK> vi diskuterer ting relatert til ubuntu, og hopper litt av og til ut av dette og diskuterer andre ting
<RoyK> når vi så gjør, velger vi å høre på argumenter som kan ha bakgrunn som kan dokumenteres
<RoyK> og ikke pisspreik fra silverarrow som sannsynligvis kommer til å snakke om chemtrails om fem minutter
<silverarrow> tuller du?
<malin> kan ikke dere to ta det litt rolig? silverarrow: kan du ikke i det minste dokumentere ting, ikke bare lolle av folk?
<RoyK> malin++
<malin> Dyrene i skogen skal være snille med hverandre og ikke spise hverandre
<Mathias> kan ikke vi bare ha stilleleken i 10 min? :P
<sigurdga> Det funka
<Mathias> ja :D
<RoyK> dyrene skal være snille mot sine egne og spise det de vil ;)
<yoyoyey> Ubuntu Will Now Have Amazon Ads Pre-Installed - Slashdot (yro.slashdot.org)
<yoyoyey> what is this?
<sigurdga> det lurer jeg litt på også
<sigurdga> forstår det som at det dukker opp reklame i unity-dash
<sigurdga> men Mark mener ikke at det er reklame, det er søkeresultater: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182
<yoyoyey> hehe, søkeresultater i en bestemt nettbutikk
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-16
<Malinux> firefox 23.0 Ubuntu 12.04.3 64-bit, flash 11.2
<Malinux> videoer blinker
<Malinux> i chrome så skjer det ikke
<Malinux> dette skjer på nrk-nettv og youtube og andre steder med flash-videoer
<Malinux> løstes ved å kjøre en apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<kilonux> Hei! HJelp til fiksing av printer problem. 12.04. ??
<Malinux> en forutsetning for hjelp er vel at man holder seg på kanalen :)
<RoyK> han venta jo i OVER ET KVARTER!!!
<Malinux> auch...
<Malinux> det er jo en stund :p
<Malinux> men man må jo vre tålmodige her :)
<Malinux> evt. så får vi ansette noen profesjonelle chattere så man kan garantere svar innen x minutter
<kilonux> hei, lurer på om jeg har gjort noe gærnt
<kilonux> sudo apt-get remove $(dpkg -l|egrep '^ii  linux-(im|he)'|awk '{print $2}'|grep -v `uname -r`)
<geirha> huff
<kilonux> geirha:  er den ille?
<geirha> Som bash-kode, er det horribelt, men hvis vi ser bort fra det ... den gjør en del antagelser. En del muligheter for feil der.
<kilonux> er bare redd jeg har skrelt bort kernel
<kilonux> vet du hvordan jeg kan sjekke om maskina starter i morra tidlig?
<kilonux> har ikke lyst til å vente til det er for seint
<geirha> Hvis du har aptitude installert, ville jeg sett   aptitude search '~i ^linux-image'
<kilonux> ikke installert
<geirha> eller, det viktigste er om linux-image-generic er installert eller ei. Hvis den er det, skal nyeste -generic-kjerne være installert
<geirha> Hva sier denne?   uname -r
<kilonux> 3.5.0-40-generic
<kilonux> men leiter den på disken eller i RAM?
<geirha> apt-cache policy linux-image-generic "linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<geirha> uname -r viser versjonen på kjernen du kjører nå
<geirha> den apt-cache policy kommandoen skal vise informasjon om to pakker. Begge de bør stå som installert.
<geirha> Du ser at pakken er installert ved at "Installert:" og "Kandidat:" viser samme versjonsnummeret.
<kilonux> kunne jeg lime inn hele greia?
<geirha> apt-cache policy linux-image-generic "linux-image-$(uname -r)"|grep Installert:
<geirha> Den skal gi kun to linjer, de kan du lime inn her
<kilonux> apt-cache policy linux-image-generic "linux-image-$(uname -r)"|grep installed   gir ingenting,  men jeg har ting
<kilonux>  Candidate: 3.2.0.53.63
<kilonux> Installed: 3.5.0-40.62~precise1
<kilonux> Candidate: 3.5.0-40.62~precise1
<kilonux> geirha:  med stor I i installed, får jeg dette svar :
<kilonux> Installed: (none)
<kilonux>   Installed: 3.5.0-40.62~precise1
<geirha> Ah, du har en av de nyere kjernene for 12.04
<geirha> Vel, du har i alle fall den kjernen du kjører nå installert, så det skal virke når du skrur på maskina igjen i morgen
<kilonux> ouf!
<kilonux> saken er at jeg har en vanvittig lite HD, og har renska masse!
<kilonux> geirha:  kunne du hjelpe meg en annen ting,  printer?
<kilonux> har aldri virka på denne 12.04
<Mathias> kilonux: hvilken har du?
<kilonux> printer hp deskjet 840c
<Mathias> sjekket om håpe har drivere for den?
<kilonux> men andre virker heller ikke,  f
<kilonux> andre printere
<kilonux> han finner printern
<Mathias> men den feiler totalt på print?
<kilonux> og later som han skriver,
<kilonux> jeg har rota endel, og nå bør jeg nok ta det hele på nytt
<kilonux> forsøkte med en eldre gs
<kilonux> reinsatallere cups
<kilonux> jeg hadde noen feilmeldinger da jeg installerte ubuntu her, men ting virker veldig bra bortsett fra print
<kilonux> Mathias:  jeg har også prøvd med hplip, no go
<kilonux> funka fint før på 10.04
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-17
<joakim__> Hei! Jeg sliter med å spille av youtube videoer. Jeg har flashplugin-installer. Skal jeg prøve å installere adobe sin flashplugin ?
<joakim__> flashplugin-installer ER adobe sin?
<hjd> joakim__: Ja, flashplugin-installer skal legge den riktig.
<hjd> Hvilken nettleser bruker du, og er flash listet hvis du går inn på "about:plugins"
<joakim__> hjd: chrome, og ja Adobe Flash Player er listet
<joakim__> Dette er nyinstallert Ubuntu 12.04
<hjd> Google Chrome (ikke Chromium) shipper vel også med Flash innebygget...
<hjd> Får du noen feilmeldinger eller noe på Youtube?
<joakim__> chromium ja. Video står bare å loader. Av og til noe slikt som 'Could not load video'
<hjd> Hvis du går inn på http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ får du opp boksen med "You have version x.y.z installed"?
<hjd> Bare sjekke om problemet er Flash eller youtube spesifikt
<joakim__> You have version 11,2,202,310 installed
<hjd> Høres veldig rart ut, men det ser ut som Flash i seg selv fungerer.
<joakim__> Det ser ut til å variere litt. Noen videoer laster, andre ikke
<joakim__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3VL5JCqQhQ
<joakim__> Denne laster ikke
<joakim__> Men det gjør denne http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8gQWWT3w44
<joakim__> Samme hos deg?
<joakim__> Jeg disablet divx,vlc,itunes plugin i about:plugins
<hjd> Begge laster på første forsøk her.
<hjd> Den sier ikke noe om hvorfor den ikke klarte å laste videoen?
<RoyK> kilonux: lite tips, om du ber om hjelp her inne, så vent på svar i mer enn 10 minutter
 * RoyK rests his casse
 * RoyK rests his case
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-18
<Malinux> og etter en reboot og suspend virker ikke igjen
<RoyK> ny kjerne?
<Malinux> RoyK: nei
<Malinux> RoyK: Jeg aner ikke hvorfor det plutselig virket heller :) og det slutter å virke like plutselig
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> så bra :(
<Malinux> ja, det er jo bare sprøtt. hadde jeg i alle fall forstått hvorfor det plutselig virket
<RoyK> skulle ikke du ha deg ny pc?
<RoyK> var på møte hos NTNU i går, tretten personer til stede, 3 iPads, 9 mac-er og én PC - eieren kommenterte tørt i introduksjonsrunden at han også skulle ha seg mac :P
<Malinux> så lenge denne laptoppen virker, så bytter jeg den ikke ut
<RoyK> ok
<Malinux> men er vel på utkikk etter noe som kan erstatte denne, men det haster jo ikke all den tid denne virker
<RoyK> satt opp ubuntu for ei venninne, og der virka alt som standard (vel, ikke flash, menmen)
<Malinux> ikke noe flash med ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<RoyK> nei, må inn med adobe flash installer manuelt
<RoyK> eller - kanskje jeg hadde glemt restricted extras
<RoyK> husker ikke
<RoyK> fikk den opp etter hvert, da
<RoyK> så kan hun sørfe all den pornoen hun vil uten å være redd for å bli grisa av noe malware igjen ;)
<Malinux> Så Ubuntu blir som å surfe nettporno med kondom?
<RoyK> *flire*
<jo-erlend_> haha
<RoyK> Malinux: fordelen er at det er like godt ;)
<jo-erlend_> satte opp Ubuntu 12.04.3LTS på fatterns PC i helgen. En Atom-dings som gikk ekstremt tregt med Windows 7 Starter Edition, men det fløy som bare det med Ubuntu. Han var superfornøyd. Spurte om han ville ta vare på Windows, men det ville han absolutt ikke. Skal bli spennende å se hvordan det utvikler seg over tid.
<RoyK> samme opplevelse hos andre brukere jeg har introdusert til ubuntu
<RoyK> det virker, og det går unna
<RoyK> og det er sikkert
<jo-erlend_> ... og det er det de fleste er opptatt av.
<RoyK> (jamfør hun venninna som sørfa noe porno og fikk komprommitert maskinen)
<jo-erlend_> 1) enkelt å bruke 2) gratis 3) sikkert
<RoyK> noe sånt
<RoyK> og stort sett problemfritt
<RoyK> selv om det er noe kødd her og der
<jo-erlend_> ja.
<jo-erlend_> Så noen veldig rare feil i 12.04.3 som jeg ikke har sett før.
<jo-erlend_> For mange år siden, foreslo jeg en Excelsior-versjon av Ubuntu. Altså XLTS – extra-longterm-support. Et system hvor man går inn for ekstrem finpuss, mot at man godtar at mesteparten av funksjonaliteten blir urgammel.
<jo-erlend_> Fikk vel omtrent null respons :)
<RoyK> hadde vært fint å hatt ekstra støtte for gamle bokser med gamle ting
<jo-erlend_> Ja, det har vi jo i LTS-versjoner.
<RoyK> redhat har jo sånt - koster litt, men trenger man det, så er det jo greit
<RoyK> ikke noen utvida støtte over fem år
<jo-erlend_> oi. Jeg leste feil. Unnskyld.
<jo-erlend_> jeg leste "ny maskinvare" når du skrev "gamle bokser". Aner ikke hvorfor. :)
<RoyK> har en gammel RHEL4-boks i prod
<RoyK> den er oppdatert
<RoyK> kosta mye, men vi kunne ikke fase den ut
<RoyK> litt gammel versjon av php og sånt og et lass med gammalt søppel
<jo-erlend_> mhm. Skulle absolutt ønske at vi kunne få til noe sånt i Ubuntu også.
<RoyK> hadde vært greit, men først og fremst hadde det vært greit at de tok tak i substansielle feil
<RoyK> type - kan ikke boote med raid1+0
<RoyK> upstart har kødda det til, og ingen gjør noe
<jo-erlend_> ok?
<jo-erlend_> jeg liker jo Upstart veldig godt. Særlig nyeste versjon. Det begynner å likne på noe jeg kunne ha designet.
<jo-erlend_> ehrm.. Altså, jeg mener; "som jeg kunne sagt det selv".
<RoyK> hjelper ikke om du liker upstart når et såkalt nested raid ikke virker
<RoyK> om folk vil ha sånn, må de gaffe det sammen selv
<RoyK> funker i debian, redhat, centos etc, men ikke i ubuntu
<jo-erlend_> det er jo ulempen ved å drive mer fritt, som Ubuntu vs RedHat.
<jo-erlend_> ja; noen må gjøre det.
<RoyK> debian er fritt
<RoyK> problemet er upstart, som ble innført lenge før ting var klart
<jo-erlend_> Ja, men debian er jo bare en distro. RedHat og Ubuntu er nå også upstreamer.
<RoyK> redhat og ubuntu er bare distroer de også
<RoyK> men den buggen jeg registrerte om dette for et halvt år siden, har ikke fått en kommentar
<jo-erlend_> nei, det er ikke riktig. Upstream kommer fra Ubuntu, Unity kommer fra Ubuntu, etc. Dette er upstream-rollen.
<RoyK> type
<RoyK> hva fokuserer man på?
<RoyK> redhat fokuserer på stabilitet
<RoyK> debian også
<jo-erlend_> litt på samme måte som Gnome i prinsippet kommer fra RedHat, men jeg vet ikke om noe skrivebordsmiljø som kommer "fra" Debian.
<RoyK> la oss glemme skrivebordet her
<RoyK> tenke på serverne
<RoyK> de skal være stabile
<RoyK> skrivebordsmaskinene kan tryne litt av og til, det er ikke noe problem, men du vil at serverne skal leve
<jo-erlend_> men viktig at du forstår at jeg ikke mener dette som negativt eller positivt i seg selv, men bare som tekniske forskjeller mellom distroene.
<RoyK> jeg mener, jo-erlend_, at du ikke forstår hva stabilitet handler om
<RoyK> det handler om at en boks skal kunne være stabil i fem år - minst - fra du setter den opp
<jo-erlend_> hehe. Du har jo sagt gjentatte ganger at du mener at jeg ikke vet noe om noe som helst, så det tar jeg ikke så tungt. :)
<jo-erlend_> ja, jeg er ikke uenig i det du sier i det hele tatt.
<RoyK> at ikke "nested raids" virker i ubuntu selv etter en klar bugrapport, viser at de som står for det ikke bryr seg
<jo-erlend_> Enig.
<RoyK> og, jo-erlend_, jeg har jobba noen år med IT, jeg vet hva stabilitet betyr - det betyr ikke at PC-en din ikke tryner i løpet av dagen
<RoyK> så skal du være en ubuntu-mann, så må du gå forut for å fikse feil
<RoyK> ikke bare de på brukergrensesnittet, men også de litt lenger ned
<jo-erlend_> Jeg er enig i det du sier. Og ja; jeg skal gå foran for å fikse feil. Men din feil er ikke min feil. Jeg jobber ikke for deg. Den som feilen først ble var, den er feilens rette far.
<RoyK> du gjør ikke en dritt - du bare seiler som den store ubuntu.no-mesteren
<RoyK> jeg følger med på kanaler, og du gir ikke en dritt
<jo-erlend_> spørsmålet er hvordan man kan forbedre disse tingene. Jeg mener at det starter med å erkjenne at Canonical bare er en liten del av Ubuntu og det er en feil som vi stadig begår; vi gir dem for stor oppmerksomhet.
<RoyK> du har ikke fiksa noe, du har ikke snakka om hvordan det kan fikses
<RoyK> du tok over offtopic-kanalen når du hadde sjansen, fordi det eneste du kan gjøre, er å ta kontroll
<RoyK> det er ikke så bra
<RoyK> vi trenger folk i ubuntu norge som faktisk gjør noe
<RoyK> ikke bare sitter på sofaen og skriker
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, det er helt riktig det du sier; det siste året har jeg gjort lite. Jeg har forklart deg hvorfor. Jeg prøver så godt jeg kan, men jeg orker rett og slett ikke å gjøre like mye som jeg gjorde før. Man blir litt mindre kreativ når man kjemper mot døden hver eneste dag. Jeg synes at jeg har klart å vie nokså mye tid til Ubuntu tatt i betraktning hva som har skjedd de siste årene, men jeg har altså måttet melde meg litt ut
<jo-erlend_> av design og utvikling og heller bruke tid på litt andre ting.
<jo-erlend_> jeg synes det er på tide at du slutter å bruke min helse mot meg. Hvis jeg kunne gjøre mer, så hadde jeg gjort det, som jeg gjorde før.
<RoyK> se pm
<RoyK> poenget mitt er at du er bare opptatt av kontroll her inne, og ikke av resultater
<RoyK> ubuntu-no er ditt lite prosjekt, hvor du kan ha ditt lille kongedømme
<RoyK> jeg liker ikke det
<RoyK> det er stridt imot hva open source handler om
<RoyK> og du forstår det ikke engang
<RoyK> derfor bør du trå ned fra tronen og gi krona til noen som faktisk gjør noe
<RoyK> ellers vil ubuntu-no dø
<RoyK> hele poenget med åpen programvare er å frigjøre oss fra småkonger, og du er en småkonge, en småhersker
<jo-erlend_> jeg har aldri hatt en finger i designet av Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Det er et område jeg aldri har hatt meninger om engang. Det er lover vi har hatt i 8 år. Jeg håndhever dem når jeg må, fordi jeg har blitt bedt om det. Tro meg når jeg sier at jeg ikke ønsker å bli tvunget til det.
<RoyK> du har tatt over irc-kanaler og ikke gjort en dritt
<RoyK> slapp helt av, gutt, vi vet hva du gjør
<jo-erlend_> synes at jeg gjør litt, men dersom du ønsker å overta, så er det greit for meg.
<RoyK> i teknokratiet, gjør du ingenting
<jo-erlend_> hva er det du mener at jeg skal gjøre, annet enn å besvare henvendelser fra kommuner og den slags?
<RoyK> når posta du din siste patch?
<RoyK> din siste patch til ubuntu
<RoyK> var det i år?
<RoyK> eller 2009 eller noe?
<RoyK> tror ikke ubuntu.no trenger en såkalt leder som ikke gir noe
<RoyK> vi trenger et fellesskap
<RoyK> ok, ingen svar
<RoyK> så hva er ditt siste bidrag til ubuntu i norge?
<jo-erlend_> joda, jeg svarer, RoyK . Du må la meg få lov til å gå fra tastaturet innimellom.
<RoyK> å ta over offtopic?
<RoyK> du taster nok fort nok til å klare det
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: vi trenger kompetente folk som er klare i hodet og som kan ting, folk som faktisk gjør noe og ikke sitter hjemme og bare sutrer på irc
<jo-erlend_> I dag har jeg brukt ca fem timer på å påvirke en norsk kommune til å dele ut CD-plater til sine innbyggere. Jeg har ingen som helst mulighet til å tvinge dem, men jeg ønsker å vinkle informasjonen på en sånn måte at de føler at det er en riktig ting å gjøre. Det er ikke en patch. Jeg er enig i det. Ubuntu er mer enn patcher.
<jo-erlend_> hvor mange timer ønsker du å bruke på å håndtere henvendelser fra det offentlige? Det er ikke alltid at jeg synes det er morsomt. Men det er liksom det jeg skal gjøre.
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: du er diktatorisk innen ubuntu norge - du setter reglene - ret er ikke sånn det skal være
<jo-erlend_> nei. Som sagt; Ubuntu Code of Conduct har jeg aldri hatt noe med å gjøre.
<RoyK> du støtter deg på en code of conduct, som du ikke stemmer med
<RoyK> det er bare pjatt
<RoyK> det blir bare et nytt diktatur, nå under jo-erlend_
<RoyK> verden blir ikke bedre av det
<RoyK> så, jo-erlend_, gå og legg deg, sov litt, og så kanskje kan vi snakke når du har blitt frisk
<jo-erlend_> det er ikke et diktatur. Jeg ønsket aktivt at noen skulle overta rollen jeg har. Ingen ville. Det må vi ha. Det finnes hundre grunner til at jeg ikke burde være kontaktperson, men så lenge ingen andre ønsker å gjøre det, så er jeg villig til å gjøre så godt jeg kan.
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> du tok over offtopic
<RoyK> bare fordi du kunne
<RoyK> du tar over alt du kan
<RoyK> og du gir ikke en dritt tilbake
<jo-erlend_> ja, fordi du sa at du aktivt gikk imot vår lov, som er Ubuntu Code of Conduct og som vi _må_ forholde oss til dersom vi skal ha tilgang til Canonicals ressurser.
<RoyK> hva har du gitt tilbake?
<RoyK> svar
<RoyK> jeg gikk ikke imot noen lov
<RoyK> det var ikke en gang en ubuntu-kanal
<RoyK> hadde bare navnet i seg
<RoyK> men du tok over
<jo-erlend_> Har du ikke lest Freenodes betingelser?
<RoyK> litt opptatt av makt, kanskje?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> du er opptatt av makt
<RoyK> det er jo det eneste du har
<RoyK> type, ingen jobb, ingen posisjon, bare bitche folk på irc
<RoyK> vakkert
<jo-erlend_> I Freenode er det sånn at navn som begynner med ett dobbeltkryss, er et offisielt navn. Det innebærer at #Ubuntu* tilhører Ubuntu og dermed er underlagt CoC. Du behøver ikke å like det, men det er Freenodes betingelser for å la oss bruke deres tjenester. Ubuntus betingelser for å la oss bruke sitt navn, er at vi følger CoC.
<RoyK> vi som faktisk gjør noe, betyr lite for deg
<RoyK> jeg er så lei av deg, jo-erlend_, at jeg kan spy
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, da kan du ta over, så skal jeg bli borte.
<RoyK> jeg kan gjerne ta over
<RoyK> jeg er lei av tullpratet ditt
<RoyK> du gjør ikke en dritt annet enn å snakke piss om motstandere som meg
<RoyK> du koder ikke, du tenker ikke på kodebasen
<jo-erlend_> Jeg har aldri snakket negativt om deg til noen. Tvert imot.
<RoyK> tja - du har banna meg, tatt fra meg en kanal
<RoyK> det er dårlig
<RoyK> bare fordi jeg og Malinux ble uvenner
<RoyK> brukte det som argument for å ta over en kanal hvor ting funka greit
<RoyK> det er dårlig
<RoyK> det er ganske ille
<RoyK> det er diktatorisk
<RoyK> så bestem deg, gutt, om du vil ordne noe eller om du vil gi stolen til noen andre
<jo-erlend_> Ok. Jeg skal tenke meg grundig om, høre hva andre synes og så skal jeg fatte en beslutning i løpet av uken.
<RoyK> hvem skal du snakke med?
<RoyK> de som har meninger om meg fra før på nett, eller #ubuntu.no?
<RoyK> jeg foreslår at vi tar den praten her inne
<RoyK> jeg mener du ikke er egnet som en leder av ubuntu.no, fordi du ikke gir noe tilbake og fordi du bosser folk rundt
<RoyK> du er en klassisk BI-leder, en leder uten kunnskap
<jo-erlend_> synes du ikke at det er litt rart at jeg, som i følge dine utsagt oppfører meg som diktator, lar deg være her til tross for den hetsingen du utsetter meg for?
<jo-erlend_> utsagn, mente jeg å skrive.
<RoyK> hvorfor tok du den kanalen?
<RoyK> fordi du kunne...
<RoyK> ikke fordi du måtte, på noen måte
<RoyK> du tar det du kan
<RoyK> jeg holder ganske godt igjen nå, men vil omtale deg som en middels dvask leder
<jo-erlend_> fordi du truet mennesker i miljøet vårt, blant annet. Du ydmyket dem offentlig. Du gikk inn for å bryte Code of Conduct. Dersom jeg ønsket det, ville jeg ikke hatt det minste problem med å stenge deg helt ute. Og du nærmer deg. Men jeg vet at du  er en kompetent fyr som vi kan ha behov for og at du er en skikkelig bra fyr når du er i godt humør.
<RoyK> jeg truet ingen
<RoyK> jeg har aldri trua noen
<RoyK> og det vet du
<jo-erlend_> jo. Du truet Malinux med å stenge henne ute fra IRC.
<RoyK> nei
<IvarB> hva skjer?
<jo-erlend_> fordi hun ikke svarte deg når du ringte.
<RoyK> jeg kasta henne ut etter en diskusjon, men trua aldri med å stenge henne ute
<IvarB> jo-erlend_, RoyK kan dere ta dette i PM eller i offtopic kanalen?
<RoyK> nei, vi kan ta det her på kanalen
<IvarB> dette er en offisiell ubuntu support kanal
<Dry_Lips> Er ikke denne kanalen offentilg logget?
<RoyK> jo
<jo-erlend_> jo.
<Dry_Lips> *offentlig
<jo-erlend_> dette er dessverre on-topic og da hører det hjemme her. På godt og ondt.
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: sjekk offtopic
<IvarB> hvem var det som var innom her om dagen og spurte om det BSP greiene?
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: så du det jeg skrev på den andre kanalen?
<RoyK> (som du tok over kontrollen av)
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, det er én person her som er ute etter makt og det er du. Jeg stengte deg ikke ute fra #ubuntu-no-offtopic, men jeg tok fra deg makten. Det er ikke sensur. Selv etter den ekstreme maktmisbruken du viste, fjernet jeg deg ikke fra denne kanalen heller.
<RoyK> jeg er ikke ute etter makt
<RoyK> jeg er ute etter å være med i en bevegelse
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, for deg er det viktig å være chanop. For meg er det ikke viktig å være chanop. Men det er viktig at noen kan sørge for et stabilt miljø. Og det tror jeg at jeg kan gjøre.
<RoyK> men når du tar over +F for bare å få kontroll, så er det feil
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: du er på bærtur
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: for deg er det 100% å være konge på haugen, ellers hadde du ikke tatt over kanalen
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: du har ikke noe å gi, du bare tar
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, jeg skal gjerne legge ut en video på youtube hvor jeg forklarer hvor viktig din kompetanse er for oss. Men når du bruker dine privilegier til å oppnå personlig makt over et annet menneske, som du gjorde med Malinux, så må jeg ta de privilegiene fra deg. Og når du sier at du ikke vil følge våre regler, så må jeg irettesette deg.
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: du kan sove nå
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: jeg hjelper folk, jeg gjør viktige ting, du diller rundt
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: du tok over en kanal fordi du fant sjansen til det
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: du er den som er opptatt av makt
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, du gjør viktige ting. Det er ingen tvil om det. Men i tillegg til det, så skaper du frykt og usikkerhet. Da er jeg ikke sikker på om kompetansen din er verdt det.
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: jeg er opptatt av samhold, men uten deg på topp
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: jeg skaper ikke frykt eller usikkerhet
<RoyK> kan noen andre her si at jeg har skapt frykt og usikkerhet?
<RoyK> noen andre på internett?
<RoyK> anyone?
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: du er full av dritt
<RoyK> det hadde vært veldig fint å få høre fra NOEN andre enn jo-erlend_ her at jeg skaper frykt og usikkerhet
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, ønsker du å stille det spørsmålet offisielt? At jeg skal navngi de personene som vil at du skal holde deg borte? Jeg tilhører ikke den listen. Men dersom du ønsker det, så skal jeg lage en liste til deg.
<RoyK> jeg antar at det er noe jo-erlend_ har i sitt lille hode
<jo-erlend_> mitt hode er av helt normal størrelse.
<RoyK> ja, kjør på
<RoyK> malin og jeg hadde en krangel, den er over
<RoyK> jeg misliker folk fra høyrepartier
<RoyK> skal du krangle mer om mine meninger?
<RoyK> skal du påstå at jeg har gjort noe vondt?
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: du er på bærtur
<jo-erlend_> nei. Jeg skal ikke krangle mer. Jeg ønsker ikke å ha krangel her i det hele tatt.
<RoyK> jeg har rimelig kontroll over hva jeg har gjort og ikke har gjort
<jo-erlend_> Det er derfor det som skjer nå, skjer.
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: du kommer med påstander
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: kjør på!
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: om du mener jeg har skapt frykt og usikkerhet, si hvordan
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: jeg utfordrer deg!
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: du kan ikke komme med sånne uttallelser uten å kunne dokumentere dem
<jo-erlend_> trusler, ydmykelse og latterliggjøring.
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: så kjør på - jeg er lutter øre
<RoyK> kjør på
<RoyK> eksempler
<RoyK> jeg venter
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, joda, det kan jeg. Denne kanalen er offentlig logget, så de som ønsker, kan motbevise det jeg sier.
<RoyK> kjør på - det tåler jeg
 * RoyK venter
<RoyK> jeg venter først og fremst for truslene
<RoyK> siden jeg ikke helt kan huske å ha fremført trusler på nett
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: ok?
<RoyK> sovna du?
<jo-erlend_> nå gir jeg deg en nickban, men ingen kick. Det innebærer at du kan være her, sånn at du ikke behøver å føle at noen snakker bak ryggen din, men at du ikke lenger kan skrive meldinger. Du kan enkelt omgå det ved å bare bytte nick, men ikke gjør det.
<jo-erlend_> oi.
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: du svarte ikke
<RoyK> at du ikke svarer på tiltale, er dumt
<RoyK> at du kommer med påstander til meg som du ikke svarer for, er dumt
<RoyK> at du i tillegg prøver å få meg til å holde kjeft, er dumt
<RoyK> det virker totalitært
<RoyK> vi bør ikke ha et totalitært styre i ubuntu.no
<RoyK> vi bør ha et demokrati
<RoyK> og slik jo-erlend_ styrer det, så prøver han å stoppe kjeften på de han ikke liker
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, du kan ikke være her mer. Jeg er lei for det. Hvis noen protesterer veldig, så skal de føle seg velkomne til å gjøre det. Det er sånn det skal være. Man skal kunne føle seg trygg på at man har ytringsfrihet og at det i seg selv ikke fører til negative konsekvenser.
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, hvis det var sant, så hadde du vært borte for lenge siden.
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: du er ikke en god mann for ubuntu.no
<RoyK> seriøst
<RoyK> du er vår hitler
<jo-erlend_> enig. Men akkurat nå, er jeg den beste vi har. Du er uaktuell.
<RoyK> fy faen for en gjeng
<RoyK> at jo-erlend prøver å ta over alt og bare vil ha kanalen som sin egen greie, er ganske ille
<xt> \o/
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> tror det bare er Siv Jensen som irriterer meg med enn denne jo er erlend
<RoyK> jo-erlend skal visst sparke meg ut herfra
<RoyK> så vi snakkes
<RoyK> håper noen snakker med jo-erlend
<RoyK> jævla kødden som tror han styrer verden
<dr0pix> Inviterer alle og enhver til #hio ! Malinux Malinux IvarB hawken Skandix jo-erlend_ Dry_Lips geirha
<dr0pix> #hioa !
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-19
<Solskogen> vel, hvis ikke RoyK kan være her, har ikke jeg noe her å gjøre heller.
<Solskogen> Farvel
<Brik> ..
<Malinux> Her har det gått hett for seg.
 * Malinux har nettopp lest backlogg
<Malinux> Det var ingen hyggelig lesning å lese backlog
<citoyen> Jeg leste underveis i går. Valgte å holde fingrene unna tastaturet.
<Malinux> jeg leste det i dag
<Malinux> Dette er andre gangen på relativt kort tid at han klikker her inne :S
<jo-erlend_> Malinux, bare for å være sikker; du mente at RoyK klikket?
<Malinux> jo-erlend_: ja, det jeg mente
<Malinux> Det er opplagt
<jo-erlend_> jeg føler at begge klikket. Jeg angrer meg for mye jeg sa, men jeg står for det jeg gjorde. Jeg skulle ønske at jeg kunne ha roet ned situasjonen. Jeg vil veldig gjerne ha ham her for han er utvilsomt en kompetent fyr.
<citoyen> Man kan alltid mene at man burde ha håndtert en situasjon bedre, men det er liten tvil om at han var langt over streken.
<citoyen> Av hyggeligere nyheter, så kan jeg melde at OLPC-distroen har blitt mye bedre siden 2008!
<citoyen> (jeg er litt treig med oppdateringene...)
<Malinux> Han har nok ikke muligheten til å roe seg ned, for ut fra det han skriver, så ser det ikke ut til at han har noe selvinnsikt. Faktisk oppfyller han flere av de klassiske kriteriene for psykopati og paranoia. om man sjekker wikipedia-sidene om emnene.
<Malinux> citoyen: jeg har aldri prøvd olpc, men den er Debian-basert? eller Ubuntu-basert?
<citoyen> Fedora
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> one laptop pr child?
<Mathias> ikke barebare å holde styr på distroene
<citoyen> men en nedsaget Fedora-variant
<citoyen> jepp
<citoyen> jeg har en XO-1
<Malinux> kjenner en som har laget et spill som heter magic maze, han måtte lage blodet grønt til olpc :) hehe
<citoyen> hehe
<Mathias> men olpc ser ut som et fint prosjekt
<jo-erlend_> Malinux, hverken du eller jeg har kompetanse til å stille diagnoser. Det skal vi ikke gjøre. Jeg tror at jeg måtte gjøre det jeg gjorde, men nå bør vi legge det bak oss.
<citoyen> Det er stort sett ungene som bruker den, men det er moro å fikle litt med den
<citoyen> jeg liker måten de har tenkt UI på
<Malinux> nei, jeg skal ikke stille diagnosen, men bare nevner at han har trekkene, men jeg har ingen kompetanse til å stille diagnosen. Det er helt rett
<Malinux> citoyen: kult. Det hadde vært gøy å hatt en olpc :)
<citoyen> Malinux: De finnes på ebay :)
<jo-erlend_> citoyen, hvordan er det fra et brukerperspektiv? Fedora har jo for eksempel fremdeles ikke Unity, såvidt jeg vet?
<Malinux> aha :)
<Mathias> la meg spørre: hvorfor er de på ebay? :o
<citoyen> Mathias: Alt er vel på eBay?
<Mathias> har fortsatt ikke funnet søsknene mine der
<Mathias> hihi
<citoyen> jo-erlend_: Aner ikke hva Fedora har, jeg har ikke fulgt med på Fedora på lenge
<citoyen> jo-erlend_: Men OLPC har Sugar
<Malinux> kan man få norsk tastatur på den? altså norsk tastaturlayout
<Malinux> Mathias: den dagen søskenene dine er til salgs på ebay så burde du vel melde i fra? :)
<citoyen> jo-erlend_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_(desktop_environment)
<citoyen> Malinux: Nei, tror ikke det
<Mathias> citoyen: :p
<citoyen> Malinux: Men tastaturet er "internasjonalt"
<Malinux> skjønner
<Malinux> hvordan vil denne være å bruke for en 2-åring vs en ipad?
<Mathias> definer internasjonalt
<citoyen> Malinux: Seksåringen min klarer fint å skrive æøå... til og med å som er en a + ring
<citoyen> la meg finne et bilde...
<jo-erlend_> Min vei inn i FOSS var jo RH 5 -> Mandrake -> Fedora Core > Ubuntu. Så jeg er på alle mulige måter interessert i RH-basert programvare. Men det er fremdeles litt fremmed for meg.
<Malinux> citoyen: kult. Jeg har en 2år gammel niese, så jeg har ikke egne barn, men tenkte at hm, kanskje jeg kunne kjøpt en sånn maskin til henne :)
<citoyen> Malinux: http://kipbot.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/keyboard.jpg - litt lite, men med litt mysing ser du poenget
<citoyen> Malinux: Den er nok aller mest egnet for barn som er bittelitt større, men treåringen min håndterer den ganske greit.. hun trenger hjelp til å bytte programmer
<citoyen> seksåringen fikser alt selv
<jo-erlend_> vel. Jeg var jo allerede i kampen da GEM vs Windows oppsto, men da var jeg for liten.
<citoyen> jo-erlend_: Det er ganske lite som er Fedora-spesifikt igjen her bortsett fra yum og nettverkshåndteringen, tror jeg
<Malinux> såvidt jeg vet så klarer niesa mi å bruke touchskjerm på morens ipad, men vet ikke om hun klarer å bytte programmer selv eller ikke
<jo-erlend_> citoyen, bruker de ikke NetworkManager?
<Mathias> citoyen: så faktisk ganske greit ut
<citoyen> Treåringen min bruker android-tableten og klarer å bytte programmer der
<Malinux> ah, deter egne knapper der for æ, ø og å ja :) skjønner
<citoyen> jo-erlend_: Jo
<citoyen> jo-erlend_: Jeg hater NetworkManager :P
<jo-erlend_> :)
<citoyen> Malinux: Det er egne knapper for æ og ø, å blir ring + a
<IvarB> hater ikke alle networkmanager?
<jo-erlend_> citoyen, er det på samme måte som jeg foretrekker JACK fordi jeg er musiker?
<Malinux> citoyen: så om jeg skal gjøre noe på den under huden, så kommer jeg langt om jeg kan yum install <pakkenavn> og yum update og upgrade og hva nå enn yum bruker?
<Mathias> nudler?
<Mathias> iirc så er yum yum noe nuddelmerke
<Malinux> men med en sånn maskin, så kan hun få en egen maskin, og det gjør ikke noe om den går i stykker. Verre med ipadden vil jeg tro
<citoyen> Malinux: Jepp
<Malinux> citoyen: nice :) jeg laster ned iso nå for å sjekke :)
<Mathias> "Negroponte has demanded that the keyboard not contain a caps lock key, which frees up keyboard space for new keys such as a future "view source" key.[55]"
<Mathias> endelig noen som har tatt pointet :P
<citoyen> pøsj, i fremtiden er Ctrl+U alt du vil trenge for å se kilden ;)
<Mathias> tenker mer på fjerning av caps lock
<citoyen> Jo, ja, det er vel ikke den tasten jeg bruker mest
<jo-erlend_> citoyen, Malinux; jeg er veldig lei for at jeg dro dere inn i den stygge greia som skjedde i går, men jeg er veldig glad for å se at dere fremdeles lytter. :)
<Malinux> jo-erlend_: det er bare bra at du nevnte meg der :)
<Malinux> ser ut som det finnes en olpc-tablet også?
<Malinux> kanskje det er litt kulere for henne. Jeg kan jo vente til neste år før jeg vurderer om hun skal få seg en sånn en :)
<citoyen> jo-erlend_: Jeg ble vel strengt tatt ikke dratt inn :)
<citoyen> Malinux: Ja, den har jeg ikke testet.
<citoyen> Vi har en Android-tablet på deling til hele familien, tenker det holder foreløpig
<Malinux> finnes det en egen nettbutikk for disse laptoppene?
<Malinux> citoyen: mulig han mener at vi ble nevnt
<citoyen> Malinux: Tableten ser ut til å være i salg på Amazon
<citoyen> Laptopene selges bare i bulk
<citoyen> Jeg kjøpte min i 2008 fra en kollega som hadde kjøpt via en stor gruppe som slo seg sammen og bestilte
<jo-erlend_> citoyen, jeg vil veldig gjerne at du har tilgang til alt jeg har tilgang til i Ubuntu dersom noe skulle skje. Alle respekterer jo deg, så jeg skjønner ikke at det skulle være et problem. Men akkurat nå, så ville mye ha tryna hvis jeg ble borte. Det er ukomfortabelt.
<citoyen> Jeg har jo aldri vært involvert i Ubuntu Norge bortsett fra å henge på denne kanalen, da
<Malinux> kanskje katten min kunne fått en også. olpc kunne jo like gjerne stått for one laptop pr cat
<Malinux> men sjekker ut amazon jeg :) takk for tipset. har liksom glemt hele olpc jeg
<jo-erlend_> Jeg har nettopp spilt inn «The Story of Isaac» av Leonard Cohen. Han er ikke en religiøs leder og jeg er ikke religiøs. Jeg lytter til de som snakker og citoyen er den jeg ønsker skal være min backup.
<citoyen> Jeg kan sikkert stå som successor dersom folk ønsker det, så lenge det er klart at jeg ikke kommer til å ta over ansvaret, bare delegere det videre
<citoyen> Malinux: Hvis du skal ha en til katten bør det være tastaturvarianten, jeg tror ikke de synes det er like tilfredsstillende å labbe tvers over en tablet
<Mathias> blir kanskje litt ripete skjerm etterhvert
<Mathias> wth, ubuntu ser en fil som 4,5GiB, windows ser den som 506MB
<citoyen> Hvilket filsystem?
<Mathias> sshfs
<Mathias> på windust ihvertfall :p
<Mathias> lvm>ext4 på ubuntuen
<Mathias> endte opp med minnepinneoverføring :p
<citoyen> Minnepinner og eksterne disker har fått en ny renessanse etter at USB3 kom
<citoyen> Løp rundt i forrige uke med en ekstern disk med VMer på 20GB og fikk dem opp og kjøre på nye maskiner i løpet av minutter
<citoyen> Omtrent like bra som å gå fra 56k til ADSL
<Mathias> 56k til gbit :p
<Mathias> det som er litt morsomt er at skolemaskinen har 1,5 usb3-porter og 2 usb2-porter :p
<Mathias> (er en usb3/esatap-port)
<Mathias> men fatter ikke hvorfor hovedkortet mitt ikke har 18 usb3-porter istedet for 12 usb2 + 6 usb3
<regitron> hei
<Mathias> hmm, der ble den minnepenna korrupt
<Mathias> hmm, har ubuntu støtte for rw på exfat?
<regitron> hvem snakker du med?
<Mathias> alle og ingen :p
<regitron> går du på hioa?
<citoyen> Mathias: aner ikke
<Mathias> det gjør jeg ikke :p
<Malinux> citoyen: ja, touch-skjerm er vel mer for mennesker :)
<Mathias> tja, kommer an på OSet da
<regitron> får hele tiden error når jeg bruker imagemagick.. får hele tiden missing file..noen som vet hvordan man fikser det?
<citoyen> regitron: kommandolinje eller bibliotek?
<regitron> citoyen: kommandolinje
<Mathias> kan du pastebin'e hele erroren?
<regitron> er helt ny med ubuntu.. pastebin? vil det si copy paste?
<regitron> regitron@Reginald-PC:~$ convert -resize 50% p6.JPG
<regitron> convert: missing an image filename `p6.JPG' @ error/convert.c/ConvertImageCommand/3011.
<Mathias> http://pastebin.com/ eller http://paste.ubuntu.org/ eller bare å installere pastebinit og pipe til det (kommando | pastebinit)
<citoyen> regitron: se http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/basics/#cmdline
<citoyen> regitron: Kortversjonen av det - prøv å sette filnavnet som første parameter
<citoyen> regitron: og output-filnavn som siste
<regitron> convert -resize 2% p6.JPG | pastebinit
<regitron> convert: missing an image filename `p6.JPG' @ error/convert.c/ConvertImageCommand/3011.
<regitron> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<regitron> sånn mener du?
<Mathias> ah, den kjører ikke error dit, jaja
<Mathias> men vi har fått feilmeldinga :p
<citoyen> prøv dette: convert p6.JPG -resize 50% p6-ny.jpg
<regitron> derja, funka nå..
<citoyen> syntaksen til imagemagick er endret (se den første linken jeg postet for full forklaring), så hvis du følger en gammel howto kan det være ting som ikke funker
<regitron> funket før uten å skrive ut som ny fil..
<citoyen> du kan selvsagt gi samme ut-navn som inn
<regitron> Takker.. ;)
<citoyen> Sånn helt malapropos alt, bortsett fra at jeg har på meg en BLUG-t-skjorte, bilde fra forrige uke: http://www.flickr.com/photos/eiram/9824440985/sizes/o/in/photostream/
<Malinux> citoyen: ser ut som den olpc-tablet-saken kjører noe android-greier
<citoyen> Malinux: det henger på greip
<Malinux> citoyen: oki. Hvordan er android vs ubuntu?
<Mathias> Malinux: hvordan sammenheng da? :p
<citoyen> Malinux: Vanskelig å sammenligne, Android er jo et mobil/tablet-OS
<Malinux> sant nok, men finnes vel noe ubuntu for tablets?
<citoyen> Det gjør det. Aldri testet
<Mathias> jeg har heller ikke prøver ubuntu på tøtshj
<Malinux> oki :)
<Mathias> prøvd*
<Mathias> jeg behersker ikke språkkunnskapene idag
<Mathias> http://screencloud.net/v/lD1u
<Mathias> ny vps <3
<citoyen> codecs, altså. Djevelens verk. Enda verre enn tegnsett.
<Mathias> pff
<Mathias> kodeker i windows altså
<Mathias> der har du djevelens verk
<Mathias> opphøyd i 24 centillioner
 * Malinux var innom elkjøp idag
<Malinux> der hang en plakat hvor det stod noe om hvordan man fikk en problemfri datahverdag. Det stod nevnt noe med antivirus, men det stod ikke noe om at man trenger en pc uten windows
 * Mathias var innom rema 1000 idag
<Mathias> sånn litt 120% offtopic, hihi
<Mathias> hvilket antivirus?
<Mathias> om det hadde vært noe som "f-'secure'" hadde jeg lollet meg ihjel
<Malinux> stod ikke noe om det
<Malinux> men vi er vel litt offtopic nå ja :)
<Malinux> prøver dette for å fikse dette suspendgreiene: http://askubuntu.com/questions/261657/why-doesnt-suspend-work-when-thinkpad-t500-laptop-lid-is-closed-when-it-is-work
<Malinux> har renamet filnavnet som det står er rett og gitt det kjørerettigheter
<Malinux> chmod +x
<Malinux> jeg har også testet kommandoene hver for seg og den finner faktisk ut om lid er åpen eller lukket
<Malinux> og kjører jeg pm-suspend så går den i dvale
<Malinux> men det scriptet virker visst ikke
<Dry_Lips> God natt alle sammen! :)
<Malinux> faktisk. satte opp det scriptet i crontab og nå går den i suspend etter at laptoppen har vært klappet sammen i 1 minutt. får ikke gjort noe raskere enn det i crontab
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-20
<sharkjaw> noen som vet hvordan man modder en Ubuntu 12.04 iso så den booter med statisk IP
<Malinux> godt spørsmål. kan du boote den for så å sette ip-en manuelt første gang, så reboote? eller vil instillingene bli nullstilt?
<sharkjaw> den vanlige install-cd'n kjører jo med DHCP under installen, men jeg har behov for å sette en fast IP allerede fra begynnelsen.
<Malinux> ah
<sharkjaw> Jeg driver å setter på en kickstart løsning på jobben.
<Malinux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1601906#4
<sharkjaw> men noe av den infoen som deles ut via web ønsker jeg å ha full kontroll på, så da er tanken å sette opp en iptables regel på web-serveren som bare tillater IP'n til install-cd
<Malinux> det kan kanskje være noe. mulig du får boote den i en virtualbox først for å fikse instillingene om du kan, men visst alt må gjøres før en boot, da er jeg ikke sikker altså
<Malinux> det må være en cd? kan ikke være en usb-drive?
<sharkjaw> det må bære et bootbart image ... så en usb-driver burde i teorien ikke være noe problem
<sharkjaw> fortrinnsvis installeres de nye hostene på vmware via et iso-img mot "cdrom", men usb funker også
<Malinux> tenker for å lagre endringer, så er jo cd litt upraktisk
<sharkjaw> selve kickstart fila ligger på en web-server (som jeg ønsker å begrense tilgangen til), så "cd'n" skal bare boote, sette IP, og så hente ks.cfg. Alle andre endringer gjøres via kickstart
<Malinux> ok, da er jeg ikke sikker altså. annet enn at man gjøre som i linken jeg sendte
 * sharkjaw tester Make Startup Disk ...
<geirha> !customizing
<geirha> Hm.
<geirha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Malinux> hm, og der forsvant lyden i youtube gitt
 * Mathias sliter også med det problemet
<Mathias> en refresh funker som regel
<Malinux> hjalp ikke gitt
<Malinux> restarta pulseaudio også
<Malinux> men neida
<Malinux> tar jeg å tester lyden i lydoppsettet så funker den lyden i alle fall
<Mathias> kan flash/browseren spille lyd i det hele tatt da?
<Mathias> (test med soundcloud ellernoe)
<Malinux> den har da spilt lyd før :)
<Malinux> soundcload?
<Mathias> http://soundcloud.com/
<Mathias> er flash iirc
<Malinux> så må jeg opprette konto der da?
<Malinux> er noe testlyd der kanskje, den spiller av, men noen lyd er det ikke
<Mathias> nisj
<Malinux> reboot kanskje. prøvde å starte firefox på nytt, men forgjeves
<Mathias> http://kukuklok.com/ da?
<Mathias> iirc er det ikek flash
<Malinux> nei, så det er vel noe feil uavhengig av flash d, siden det ikke kom lyd der heller?
<Malinux> nei, rebootet og det er ikke lyd nå heller
<Malinux> svarte og
<Mathias> kan hende det var flash, tar bare fra hukommelse :p
<Mathias> men får andre ting lagd lyd?
<Malinux> den siden du viste til, har en eksempellyd på forsiden. Det kom ikke lyd da heller
<Malinux> og det var vel ikke flash så det ut til
<Malinux> spiller av fra en html5-video i nettleseren nå, null lyd
<Malinux> nå spiller den videoen  i rask fart
<Malinux> samme problem i chrome også
<Malinux> hm, jeg gikk inn i pulse audio settings og huket vekk en sånn boks som søker etter apple air eller hva det heter
<Malinux> og hva skjedde så?
<Malinux> lyd.... :D
<Mathias> heh
<Mathias> airplay er noe føkk ja
<Mathias> avinstaller modulen med mindre du bruker den :p
<Malinux> ja, jeg bruker den jo ikke så ofte, men det er airplay på nettverket jeg er på nå
<Malinux> elle airport heter det kasnkje
<Mathias> er vel airplay?
<Mathias> http://www.apple.com/airplay/
<Mathias> oooh, laggen min forsvant :(
<Malinux> ja, airplay er det kanskje
<Malinux> en liten boks som funker som wifi
<Malinux> også kan man spille musikk gjennom den også
<Mathias> je
<Mathias> men bare å huske på det da :P
<Mathias> kanskje skrive en "forsvant lyden? les meg!.txt" på skrivebordet/~
<winb> Av og til så svikter bokstavene æ,ø og å hos meg. Dette gjelder i alle applikasjoner. Nyinstallert Ubuntu 12.04.3. Hva kan det være?
<hjd> winb: Kan du utdype hva du mener med svikter, får du andre tegn eller er det ingenting som dukker opp?
<Mathias> winb: mulig charsetproblemer? eller kanskje layoutproblemer?
<winb> hjd: Alle andre taster fungerer.
<winb> Vet ikke hva som trigger at det slutter å fungerer
<Mathias> slutter totalt?
<Mathias> null respons?
<Mathias> (sjekk med cat, og xkeys(?))
<Malinux> Mathias: hm, kanskje jeg burde hatt en sånn en log, som en syslog der jeg skriver sånt. jo-erlend_ tipset jo om det for flere år sida, men har jeg vært flink mon tro...neida...
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> jeg bare lagrer det i hodet, når det forsvinner får jeg straffen med å finne ut av det på nytt :p
<Mathias> så fortsetter det sånn til det sitter
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-21
<winb> Jeg ønsker å flytte minimize,maximize og close til Venstre side i vinduene. Jeg er i Ubuntu gnome. Jeg har prøvd det meste uten hell. Både dconf og gconf
<winb> Noen tips ?
<IvarB> gconfeditor?
<IvarB> er du i gnome3 eller unity?
<IvarB> vanlig ubuntu bruker unity
<jo-erlend> og hvilken versjon? Ting har forandret seg der over tid.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg finner ikke den settingen i dconf-editor i 13.10 i det hele tatt.
<winb> Jeg er i Ubuntu Gnome 13.04. Gnome 3.6.3.1
<jo-erlend> men med unity-tweak-tool, så finnes det i hvertfall en instilling for å flytte alle fra venstre til høyre. Du kan jo prøve å se om det funker. Overview > Appearance > Window controls.
<winb> gnome-shell --version gir meg iallefall 3.6.3.1 som versjon. Usikker på om jeg gjorde rett
<jo-erlend> winb, men det er altså gnome-shell du bruker ja. Har du sett i dconf-editor under /org/gnome/gnome-shell/overrides?
<jo-erlend> unnskyld; /org/gnome/shell/overrides?
<winb> Jeg er usikker på det med shell. Det er ikke logisk for meg
<winb> jo-erlend: Men ubuntu-tweak-tool gjorde jobben
<winb> jo-erlend: Takk.
<winb> Jeg klarer ikke flytte max,min,close knappene i chromium også?
<winb> i firefox har dem flyttet seg etter ubuntu-tweak-tool korrekt
<jo-erlend> winb, har ikke chromium en innstilling for å bruke native kontroller?
<jo-erlend> mener å huske at du kan høyreklikke i tittellinjen.
<winb> Beklager at jeg har noen skrivefeil. Stresser med pizza ,)
<jo-erlend> :)
<winb> Ja fantastisk!
<winb> NÃ¥ er alt akkurat slikt jeg vil ha det. Takk igjen
<jo-erlend> så bra :)
<IvarB> ingen liker at x osv er på venstre side :P
<winb> Det er veldig fornuftig når man surfer, siden de fleste andre funksjonene man ofte bruker er der
<Dry_Lips> What's the deal with this LinkedIn-spam... I'm not on LinkedIn, and I keep getting invitations from unknown people... :-/
<Dry_Lips> Ooops
<Dry_Lips> Det der var i feil kanal
<Dry_Lips> Lol
<jo-erlend> :)
<winb> pinlig
<winb> Voldsomt stor misnøye angående den nye wallpapern som kommer
<winb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/ubuntu-13-10-default-wallpaper-revealed
<winb> Syns den er fin, og bedre enn den gamle :)
<winb> Hvis man faktisk prøver den, så ser man forbedringene
<winb> http://i.imgur.com/fNsi4mK.jpg Slik ser det ut hos meg, hvis noen har interesse av å se det
<winb> NÃ¥ ser jeg at jeg har klokka 2 ganger i panelet :]
<winb> Uansett hvilken 13.04 distro jeg velger. Så får jeg alltids feilmeldinger hoppende opp på løpende bånd. Dette er ikke ett problem i 12.04
<winb> alltid
<Mathias> hva er det dere diskuterer?
<Mathias> (gidder ikke scrolle opp)
<winb> Mathias: Jeg diskuterer med meg selv ser det ut som
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> det må vi få gjort noe med
<winb> Mathias: føresteinntrykk om ny wallpaper ? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/ubuntu-13-10-default-wallpaper-revealed
<Mathias> gi meg et par minutter å hive opp laptopen etc ordentlig
<Mathias> og hente litt mer iskaffe
<Mathias> winb: ligger på samme nivå :p
<Mathias> syntes de er nøytrale og fine
<Mathias> selvom jeg liker å ha variety kjørende :p
<winb> jo-erlend: Du må slippe meg inn i facebookgruppa
<jo-erlend> done :)
<winb> yes
<Mathias> facebook? for noe vissvass
<winb> Hvordan gir jeg like rettigheter som root har til en bruker ? med bruk av terminal
<winb> eller maksimalt med rettigheter
<winb> sudo adduser brukernavn sudo
<jo-erlend> korrekt.
<jo-erlend> gruppen het admin tidligere.
<jo-erlend> eller mer korrekt; du gir brukeren rett til å kontrollere root-brukeren.
<jo-erlend> du kan også gi en bruker rett til å be root om å kjøre visse kommandoer, men ikke alle, ved å redigere sudoers-fila mha visudo.
<jo-erlend> Bare sånn når jeg først var i gang :>
<winb> æøå du ser den fint ja?
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<jo-erlend> men da var det natta. Natta! :)
<Mathias> er det ikke en sudo-gruppe?
<winb> jo
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-22
<Dry_Lips> Prøver å installere Lubuntu på mammas gamle PC. Desverre får jeg denne feilmeldingen når jeg prøver å boote fra USB: "SIS630 compatible bus not detected, module not inserted" Noen som har peil?
<Dry_Lips> Hmm... Har noe med skjermkortet å gjøre...
<IvarB> 10
<Malinux> jeg er også redd for at han truer med å slette eller noe neste gang han tror hele verden er i mot han
<Malinux> den skulle jo egentlig på pm, men så var det ingen /msg foran
<Malinux> også er det ikke hele meldingen
<Malinux> ja ja
<Malinux> nå sitter jeg ikke foran den mac-minien men da jeg tok i den i sted før jeg dro, fikk man logget fint inn der
<Malinux> nå sier eieren av den at når han logger inn blir han "kastet" til guest account i stedet
<Malinux> det virker jo snålt
<jo-erlend> Malinux, høres rart ut, men jeg synes å ha hørt om noe liknende før.
<Malinux> ok. jeg får prøve å finne ut hvordan man fikser det eller noe, uten at jeg forstår hvordan det funker
<Malinux> eh, hvorfor det skjer
<jo-erlend> prøv å opprette en ny bruker og se om det samme skjer med den?
<Malinux> kan man jo. jeg får ikke prøvd så mye herifra, så får se på det til helgen igjen
<Malinux> nei, du har rett. Det er umulig å nå frem til han
<jo-erlend> oops. Feil vindu? :)
<Malinux> eh ja :S
<Malinux> damn
<jo-erlend> <Malinux> når var den bugfixefestsaken? jeg ble oppfordret til å skrive meg opp på wikien deres for å melde min ankomst <-- Andre helgen i Oktober. Du finner det også på http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-no
<dr0pix> Er det noe i veien for å kombinere 2TiB og 3TiB disker i et MD raid?
<dr0pix> Skulle ikke være det?
<Malinux> jo-erlend: takk takk, der ja :)
<Malinux> ser ikke noe sted der man melder seg på jeg, men så er jeg ikke vant med den der siden heller
<Malinux> eller nå fant jeg det jo :) lete litt og vipsann
<Malinux> Kan bli ganske gøy å treffe flere ubuntu-linux-debian-folk
<Malinux> ser ut som Ruben kommer også :)
<Malinux> eller det så i alle fall sånn ut på første siden
<Malinux> forøvrig merkelig at nye datamskiner selges uten at nødvendig drivere er installert.
<Malinux> hjalp ei veninne via teamviewer nå
<Malinux> hun fikk ikke hdmi til å virke på pc-en sin
<Malinux> grafikkdriveren var jo ikke installert og fant jo nesten ikke ut hvilket skjermkort hun hadde, men fant til slutt ut at det var amd
<Malinux> windows-8-maskin
<Malinux> mens driveren installerte seg ble det heldigvis bilde på tv-en :D
<Malinux> får ikke til å registere meg på debian sin wiki jeg altså
<Malinux> Account creation failed: Error 910: please contact debian-www@lists.debian.org for help if this continues.
<jo-erlend> legg deg til på loco-siden vår, så skal jeg sørge for å legge deg til på wikien også.
<jo-erlend> på debians wiki, altså.
<Malinux> ja, jeg får i alle fall feilmelldng når jeg prøver å registrere meg på wikien
<Malinux> men hvordan legger jeg meg til på loco-siden? det står at jeg allerede er joinet på ubuntu-norge
<dr0pix> jo-erlend: Er 95.211.149.152 blokkert av wikien til debian? Jeg får «Forbidden You are not allowed to access this!»
<dr0pix> vpn'en min er kanskje noe søppel?
<Malinux> men da ble det natta her. Får evt. sjekke ut i morgen hvorfor jeg ikke får registrert meg på den wikien
<jo-erlend> dr0pix, jeg vet ikke noe om debians wikier. Kan være en feil. Det har forekommet. DALnet klarte en gang i tiden å sette k-line på *!*@*, hvis jeg husker riktig.
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-19
<sharkjaw> har oppgradert til 14.04 og nå er det en javasnutt som ikke funker lengre, funka i 12.04
<sharkjaw> dette er på desktop
<sharkjaw> når jeg f eks går til en intern nettside og skal logge meg inn på java-tingen får jeg i 1404 bare beskjed om at jeg ikke har java og blir sendt  til en side for å laste ned java
<sharkjaw> men jeg har oracle java 7 installert så det burde jo holde ...
<sharkjaw> tidligere kunne jeg også kjøre en .jnlp fil direkte, men den bare går i henge etter at jeg har skrivevet brukernavn og passord ...
<sharkjaw> føler meg litt støck her ...
<sharkjaw> føler meg litt som en bruker som hendvender seg til IT for å si at PC'n ikke virker <= strømmen ikke er satt i
<sharkjaw> så hvis noen har noen ide om hva jeg kan gi av info for at det skal bli noe matnyttig => løse "problemet" mitt
 * sharkjaw stotre stoter ...
<sharkjaw> for meg virker det rett og slett som at f eks firefox ikke merker at jeg har java installert, og dermed ikke spør om å få bruke java-plugin
<RoyK> icedteaplugin installert?
<RoyK> det meste funker som regel greit med openjdk også
<sharkjaw> jepp den er inne
<RoyK> hvilken versjon?
<sharkjaw> gab@gablin:~$ java -version
<sharkjaw> java version "1.7.0_65"
<sharkjaw> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.2) (7u65-2.5.2-3~14.04)
<sharkjaw> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.65-b04, mixed mode)
<Malinux> det er i alle fall ikke oracle-java du bruker :)
<sharkjaw> det kan jo eventuelt være at den ikke vil ha så ny java da ... men er ikke det litt sært ... selv til java og være?
<Malinux> om eet har noe å si vet jeg jo ikke
<sharkjaw> Malinux: jeg prøvde akkurat å avinstallere oracel
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> men om man har to forskjellige installert, så må man kjøre en kommando for å velge hvilken som skal brukes. Jeg kan finne den om det er av interesse
<sharkjaw> gab@gablin:~$ java -version
<sharkjaw> java version "1.7.0_67"
<sharkjaw> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_67-b01)
<sharkjaw> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.65-b04, mixed mode)
<Malinux> hvilken nettleser bruker du?
<sharkjaw> firefox
<Malinux> er det google chrome? så er det f.eks. ikke mulig å bruke java
<Malinux> ah
<sharkjaw> Mozilla Firefox 32.0
<Malinux> står java i about:plugins ?
<sharkjaw> jepp
<sharkjaw> ava(TM) Plug-in 10.67.2
<Malinux> hm
<Malinux> jeg har denne pathen: Path: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<Malinux> hvilken nettside er det denne java-saken er på?
<Malinux> så kan jeg jo gå dit å teste
<sharkjaw>     Path: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<sharkjaw> det er en internside for å styre switchene våre ...
<Malinux> ser likt ut ja
<Malinux> ah
<RoyK> sharkjaw: https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Nyttige-verktoy/Test-din-datamaskin/
<Malinux> da kan jeg ikke teste i alle fall
<RoyK> øh
<Malinux> RoyK: jeg svarte ikke på linken din ;)
<Malinux> men fordi det er en internside, så får jeg ikke teste den spesifikke siden :) Det kan jo være det ikke virer for meg heller selv om alt ser ut til å være orden
<sharkjaw> RoyK: den funker, så det er noe knyttet opp til vår interne side ...
<sharkjaw> men jeg har fortsatt 12.04 på laptop'n så der funker det
<sharkjaw> ser at jeg har java 6 ... der
<sharkjaw> gab@pc990:~$ java -version
<sharkjaw> java version "1.6.0_32"
<sharkjaw> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.13.4) (6b32-1.13.4-4ubuntu0.12.04.2)
<sharkjaw> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.25-b01, mixed mode)
<Malinux> sharkjaw:  om du kjører denne testen? http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<RoyK> märklich
<RoyK> den testen viser ikke stort om min java (os x)
<sharkjaw> You have the recommended Java installed (Version 7 Update 67).
<RoyK> da burde jo ting virke...
<Malinux> i teorien ja
<Malinux> men hva om den interne java-greia ikke er støttet av javaversjon nyere enn ?
<sharkjaw> nå prøvde jeg å avinstllere oracle java7 og installere oracle java6 ... da funker ikke javatesten
<sharkjaw> den interne java greia funker på  "1.6.0_32" siden det er det jeg har på laptop'n
<Malinux> så det virker om du instalerer java 1.6.0_32 i 14.04 ?
<sharkjaw> en prøver å gi meg 1.6.0 25 ... så det kan jo hende at at det ikke funker med noe så nytt som 1.7.0
<sharkjaw> java 1.6.0_32 er på 12.04
<sharkjaw> har ikke oppdatert laptop'n ennå
<sharkjaw> men hvis noen gir meg et hint om hvordan jeg skal få nedgradert java til f eks 1.6.0 32 på 1404 så er jeg klar for å prøve jeg ....
<sharkjaw> java og sql er likesom ikke helt Guds gave til IT-verdenen ...
<Malinux> sant
<Malinux> mulig du må installere den manuelt
<Malinux> for man får 1.6.0_45 va ppa ser det ut til
<sharkjaw> nei nei ... nå har jeg vel brukt for mye tid på å dille med dette her ... jeg får ta reserveløsningen => remote-desktop til den win-serveren som kjører dette å se direkte der ...
<sharkjaw> Malinux: jepp og 1.6.0_45 funker tydeligvis ikke
<Malinux> det er jo en mulighet ja
<Malinux> men her er 1.6.0_32
<Malinux> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/java-archive-downloads-javase6-419409.html#jre-6u32-oth-JPR
<Malinux> er en av bin-filene du trenger avhengig av om du kjører 64-bit eller 32-bit
<Malinux> for å installere:
<Malinux> chmod +x jre-6u32-linux-x64.bin
<Malinux> og
<Malinux> ./jre-6u32-linux-x64.bin
<sharkjaw> men pakker ikke den da bare ut lib ... jeg må vel flytte den et sted etterpå?
<Malinux> og for å mekke plugin til firefox: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/manual-plugin-install-linux-136395.html
<Malinux> skal sjekke hva den gjør
<Malinux> hm, jeg er litt usikker, det kan være du har rett i at den bare gjør det
<Malinux> om den så gjør, så skal alt inn her i såfall: /usr/lib/jvm/
<Malinux> ser jeg må lage en konto hos oracle for å teste
<Malinux> denne har mer info: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-manually-install-oracle-java-on-a-debian-or-ubuntu-vps
<sharkjaw> Malinux: takk for hjelpen, men jeg kan ikke bruker mer tid nå ... sorry at jeg også har brukt din og RoyK's tid ...
<Malinux> det går fint så :) Henger jo her for å hjelpe folk :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-21
 * winb fant nettopp ut at rhytmbox gjemmer seg under volumikonet når man lukker programmet
<winb> Har tidligere drept prosessen fordi jeg trodde noe var feil
<RoyK> winb: hehe
#ubuntu-no 2015-09-14
<sjefskoder> Hallojs folkens :) har ett lite "problem" med å få til skjerm nr. 3 til å fungere.. finnes det et forum hvor jeg kan ta opp dette?
<Mathias> kan vi få litt mer enn "ikke funker"? :P
<Mathias> men http://ubuntuforums.org/ er nok plassen å spørre
#ubuntu-no 2016-09-20
<raidghost> RoyK: Kunne du hjulpet meg å feilsøke hvorfor jeg ikke får til bridge på libvirt saken min?
<RoyK> raidghost: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<raidghost> RoyK: Kommer nu;)'
<raidghost> RoyK: http://pastebin.com/xTCjpMgR
<raidghost> Er en haug med iper til som er lagt til. men klarte ikke paste hele
<RoyK> er ikke noen bro satt opp der
<RoyK> http://pastebin.com/4wgRTcen
<RoyK> prøv noe sånt i stedet
<RoyK> men sove litt, tror jeg
<RoyK> natti
<raidghost> Oki Doki. Pratast !;)
<raidghost> Natti;)
<RoyK> zz
#ubuntu-no 2016-09-21
<raidghost> God morgen RoyK, våken og fått frokostkaffe servert?
<RoyK> joda, kaffe, men ikke kake ennå
<Mathsterk> *kaste kake på RoyK*
#ubuntu-no 2016-09-22
<raidghost> RoyK: Kunne vi sett på server config ca klokken 16:00 ?
<RoyK> brugreiene igjen?
<RoyK> raidghost: kan sikkert se på det
<raidghost> RoyK: Satt med skolearbeid frem til nå. Er det noe tidspunkt du er på, som passer for deg?
<RoyK> jada - funker
<raidghost> RoyK: Kan du ta turen innom kanalen hvor jeg og han jeg eier server henger på?
<raidghost> sendte deg en pm
<RoyK> ja, så det
#ubuntu-no 2016-09-23
<litago_> Mathias: er du her?
<litago_> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /home/mathias/Nedlastinger/1
<litago_> mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<litago_> noen som har peiling på hvordan jeg kan mounte den?
<RoyK> litago_: http://bfy.tw/7r4L
<litago_> jeg har googla det
<litago_> finner fortsatt ikke ut av det
<RoyK> første treff på gugel http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<litago_> RoyK: takk :) da tester jeg det dem gjør der. jeg kommer med tilbakemelding. må ta en røyk. har nettop gjort dette:
<litago_> https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/tools/limiting-access-with-sftp-jails-on-debian-and-ubuntu
<litago_> tok meg 5timer å få til :p haha
<litago_> RoyK:
<litago_> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb1 luks
<litago_> Device /dev/sdb1 doesn't exist or access denied.
<litago_> ah nvm
<litago_> måtte sudo :P
<litago_> det funka :D
<litago_> takk for hjelpa
<Mathsterk> litago_: har tolvtimersdager tre ganger i uka, er ikke alltid tilgjengelig
<Mathsterk> men protip, google feilmeldingen
<litago_> Mathsterk: aight :)
#ubuntu-no 2017-09-22
<Toffe> Hallo folkens :)
<Toffe> Kjøpt meg hardware for en server og tenkte å ha en KVM server. Bruker allerede ubuntu 14.04 tror jeg på en i utlandet men ser vi har opp mot 17
<Toffe> Er det som med det meste, alltid best å velge nyeste?
<hjd> Toffe: Hei, kommer litt an på bruksmønsteret ditt.
<Toffe> Var det jeg var redd for :P Hva er liksom greia med disse versionene?
<hjd> Kortversjonen: det slippes ny versjon hver sjette måned. Hver fjerde (dvs annet hvert år) slippes en LTS-versjon som blir støttet i fem år.
<hjd> For en server hadde jeg valgt en LTS-versjon (16.04).
<geirha> Så hvis du vil ha nyeste versjon, må du oppgradere to ganger i året. Velger du en LTS-versjon (long term support) kan du vente opp til 5 år mellom hver oppgradering
<Toffe> Aah, ja ønske rjo ikke å oppdatere
<hjd> "Mellom"versjonene er greie for vanlig bruk, men de er støttet i kun ni måneder, så da _må_ du oppgradere som geirha nevner.
<Toffe> planen er jo å kjøre kvm og ha en virtuell gaming pc og noen små servere
<hjd> Med LTS så får du jevnlig sikkerhetsfikser osv, men vet at den kan kjøre en del år uten at du må over på en ny verjson
<hjd> *versjon tilogmed
<Toffe> Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until April 2019.
<Toffe> *** System restart required ***
<Toffe> dette har jeg på den ene VM'en jeg har
<Toffe> er det pga 14.04 går ut april 2019?
<hjd> Ja, se tabell på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<hjd> Da har 14.04 vært støttet i fem år som er så lenge LTSene er støttet.
<Toffe> Flott da ser det ut som det blir 16.04.3 LTS :) Men er ikke noe sånn at "den har støtte for det og den har for det?" (for å ta det på kornet, 14.04 har VR og 16.04  har 3d .. )
<hjd> (Det skal nevnes at Canonical har begynt med en ordning hvor de tar seg betalt for support og fikser til de som fortsatt kjører 12.04 som nådde End of Life tidligere i år)
<Toffe> Jeg skal jo kun bruke det til min egen private server, så viktigste er vel bare at jeg ikke blir "hacket" :P
<Toffe> Men er det noen problem å oppdatere fra 14.04 til 16.04?
<hjd> Bortsett fra sære caser for programmer har blitt fjernet for arkivene så har nyere versjon mer støtte enn eldre.
<Toffe> Ja så somregel er det bare å kjøre upgrade?
<hjd> Fra 14.04 til 16.04 så får du med 2 år med oppdateringer, hardwarestøtte, feilfikser osv som har blitt lagt til i mellomtiden. :)
<Toffe> hehe, kanskje oppdatere den vm'en før jeg flytter den til norge :P
<Toffe> Blir bra, får jeg satt opp VM til diverse ting hjemme istede for i tyskland :P
<Toffe> Blir morro  å prøve PCIE Passtrough
<Toffe> Tenkte å kjøre linux som host men har et ekstra skjermkort her (750Ti) så tenkte å passtrough det til en VM med windwos 10 så kan jeg kanskje game på den vm med ganske ok performance
<Toffe> Noen erfaringer med det? :D
<hjd> Ikke med passthrough til grafikkort. Har spilt litt i Vm og det klarer fint å dra eldre spill, men har ikke funnet noen VMer som "støtter" spill på en god måte :/
<Toffe> hjd via KVM da? Skal dedikere 5 kjerner av 6 tenker jeg til VM og 8gb ram og 750TI kort
<Toffe> så i all teori burde den selv som VM oppføre seg som en dedikert pc
<Toffe> er hardware virtualisering på utstyret så
<Toffe> 4 kjerner av 6*
<hjd> Punktet det ofte butter litt på er at VMene ikke nødvendigvis har drivere som er laget med tanke på spill eller grafikk-intensive operasjoner. Men... som sagt jeg har ikke forsøkt med passthrough så vet ikke hvordan det funker.
<hjd> Spent på resultatet :)
<Toffe> Ja sånn i teorien skal vel VM få direkte tilgang til skjermkortet og jeg må installere nvidia drivere og slik. :) Gleder meg til å teste, i worst case har jeg hvertfall en server hjemme. Kosta 6000 i parts for denne, og har betalt 500-1000kr mnd i 10 år for servern jeg har i utlandet :P
<ducasse> Toffe: hør evt i #gamingonlinux, sikkert noen der som vet
<Toffe> Er vel litt spesiellt det her da, jeg må jo ha to skjermkort siden ene må gå til hosten og det andre til VM'n, er jo ikke "verdt" det for en hver person :P
<Toffe> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17qxEpn4EGs
<Toffe> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXOaCkbt4lI
<Toffe> han fikk det til hvertfall ;P
<Mathias> passthrough går helt greit, til det ikke gjør det
<Mathias> kan være en del krangling som må til
<Mathias> du har også en ganske stor overhead
<Mathias> drar du 90fps på bare metal, får du kanskje 60-70 i vm
<Mathias> om ikke mindre
<RoyK> Toffe: å dedikere kjerner til en vm er tull - scheduleren gjør den jobben bedre
<RoyK> veit ikke om kvm støtter å dedikere kjerne engang
<Toffe> Mulig jeg ordlegger meg feil, når jeg bygger vm i Qemu så velger jeg antall kjerner
<Toffe> Mathias noen grunn til at det "ikke" skal gjøre det en gang?
<Mathias> har hatt mange problemer med passthrough
<Mathias> blant annet at hosten okkuperer det så VMen ikke får den
<Toffe> SÃ¥nn at det plutselig skjer under en reboot av VM eller?
<Toffe> Eller bare fungerer det når det endelig fungerer?: P
<RoyK> Toffe: når du gir en vm seks kjerner, eksponerer du seks kjerner, du dedikerer dem ikke
<RoyK> så du kan fint sette opp ti vm-er med fire kjerner hver med åtte fysiske kjerner
<Toffe> Aha, høres jo egentlig bedre ut. Har tenkt å ha en VM med Apache, en FreeNAS, en for VPN / Home automation / Ubiquiti  samt: Windows 10 og Widnows 2008 server
<RoyK> freenas bør du ha på vertsmaskina
<RoyK> det er zfs
<RoyK> og zfs snakker veldig godt med fysiske disker
<Toffe> .. hum :P
<Toffe> Okei :)
<RoyK> evt kan du bruke zfs på vertsmaskina
<RoyK> jeg bruker det
<RoyK> zfsonlinux funker fint
<Toffe> Er ikke så god på dette :P
<RoyK> alle begynner et sted
<RoyK> så ikke noe å være redd for
<Toffe> Men har 2x 500disker jeg vil ha speilet. Så tenkte jeg å ta de to 3TB diskene mine i RAID 10
<Toffe> og gi dem til freenas
<Toffe> 2x 500 blir da host maskina
<RoyK> zpool create speil disk1 disk2
<Toffe> jeg forstod det som at software raid var best right?
<RoyK> to 3TB-disker får du ikke i raid 1+0
<RoyK> raid 1+0 betyr masse speil som er stripa
<RoyK> at det kalles raid10, er en av de tinga som jeg virkelig misliker
<RoyK> det er 1+0
<Toffe> "Linux’s MD layer allows you to put any number of disks into a RAID 10 configuration—even odd numbers of disks!"
<Toffe> In practice, my two-disk RAID 10 is just a mirror. The only significant difference is that the RAID device’s header claims that it is a RAID 10 array and not a RAID 1.
<Toffe> Forstod det slik at jeg da kunne kjøpe enda en 3tb disk i fremtiden.. Men er kanskje litt for avansert å starte på :P
<RoyK> poenget mitt er at såkalt raid10 er et raid0 med et sett med raid1-sett
<Toffe> Aha
<RoyK> men hvis du bruker zfs, så vær klar over at det ikke er spesielt fleksibelt sammenlikna med mdraid
<Toffe> Renger med jeg gjør det enkelt å tar raid 1 på begge :P
<RoyK> med mdraid kan du fint slenge til en disk og utvide til raid5
<RoyK> når du trenger mer plass
<Toffe> mdraid hete programmet! :D
<RoyK> dvs - start med å lage et raid5 på to disker
<RoyK> i stedet for et raid1
<Toffe> oki :)
<RoyK> så kan du bare la det vokse
<RoyK> Malinux her begynte vel med et raid5 på to-tre disker og har vel nå 10 disker i raid6
<RoyK> greit med plass
<Toffe> Haha ;D
<Malinux> ja
<RoyK> Malinux: ser ut til at jeg skal på jobb på mandag - du kan plukke opp de tre diskene da hvis du vil
<RoyK> da bikker du vel 20TiB?
<Malinux> raid5 er fint om du har 2 disker. Kanskje tre også, men fire eller flere så er det nok lurt å tenke på raid6
<Malinux> noe sånt
<Malinux> jeg dar på mandag, så kan ikke komme innom
<RoyK> ah - fjelltur igjen eller hva var det?
<Toffe> Malinux tror faktisk at jeg kun skal ha 2x disker, speilet, neste gang blir det vel 2x 4tb disker eller hva som er "inn" når jeg trenger mer plass
<Toffe> og det er vel ikke greit å blande disker i et raid
<RoyK> Toffe: du må ha samme størrelse
<RoyK> Toffe: men det er fint å blande forskjellige typer
<Toffe> Jepp, så da er det kanskje like greit å kun kjøre raid1
<Toffe> siden jeg nok kommer til å kjøpe 2x4 neste gang og har 2x3 nå
 * RoyK husker godt 126 disker, wd black, fra en dårlig serie, som daua som fluer og som fikk firmaet til å måtte kjøpe et helt nytt sett med disker
<Malinux> om raid1 gir det raskere hastighet og det er noe du er avhengig så kan det kanskje ha noe for seg med raid1 med 2x4 disker
<RoyK> raid1 er raskere
<RoyK> men det spørs jo hva du skal bruke det til
<RoyK> Toffe: hva skal du bruke det til? en vm eller to eller 20? filmer og musikk?
<Toffe> Er jo kun storage av personlige bilder og "familiedata"
<Toffe> samt VM'ene
<RoyK> da kan du fint bruke raid5
<Toffe> har en egen 1TB som jeg bruker til film og musikk
<RoyK> Toffe: raid5 og raid6 er litt treigt på iops, dvs for vm-er og sånt
<RoyK> Toffe: men - du kan jo bare slenge til en liten ssd til caching - Malinux gjorde et med mdraid/lvm - raskt!
<Malinux> ja. nå går det så raskt at når jeg skal se film, så er jeg ferdig med å se den før jeg starter. Effektiv rett og slett :)
<Toffe> Men skal også ha windows 10 spill maskin koblet til da
<Toffe> og windows 2008 server for csgo server , minecraft og shit.. :P
<RoyK> Toffe: bruk heller en separat maskin til linux/lagring
<RoyK> minecraft-server finke fint på linux
<Toffe> ja er bare mye enklere med win2008 server for kamerater :P
<RoyK> sikkert de andre også - Malinux eller Mathias veit kanskje litt mer
<Toffe> Her er "planen": http://link.jepb.no/mgA2
<RoyK> Toffe: nei - det er ikke enklere ;)
<Mathias> windowsserver er noe møkk, for å si det mildt
<Toffe> Nei for meg liker jeg best linux men for kamerater så er det greiere å lukke en "X" og åpne "start server.bat" via teamviewer :P
<Toffe> når de må restarte :P
<RoyK> Toffe: en billig, gammel maskin til lagringa er noe jeg vil anbefale
<RoyK> Toffe: sånt som folk kaster - det er ikke så mye som kreves for lagring
<Malinux> jeg kjører minecreaft-serveren min på en linux-vm. Ingen av mine venner som har tilgang der har problemer med å koble seg til den. De merker egentlig ikke at det er linux der :)
<RoyK> applikasjon != OS
<Toffe> RoyK ja jo, men hovedgreia er jo at dette skal være nasen + serveren min.
<Toffe> Gaming delen er bare pga jeg har et skjermkort ekstra og det er mulig så blir en "ekstra" pc om noen kommer på besøk :P
<Mathias> Toffe: begge deler
<RoyK> Toffe: da skal du ikke ha windows på den
<Toffe> RoyK virtuell windows
<Mathias> err, hadde scrollet litt opp
<RoyK> Toffe: ok
<RoyK> Toffe: virtualbox?
<Toffe> qemu
<RoyK> funker det noe særlig grafisk?
<Toffe> skal dedikere et skjermkort til den virtuelle pcen (IOMMU PCIE Passtrough)
<RoyK> Toffe: jeg har et gammelt hovedkort liggende med en amd-greie på 2GHz eller noe som sikkert funker greit for server - name thy price!
<RoyK> det er greit å separere ting
<Toffe> Hehe, har ikke plass til mer ;)
<Toffe> joda derfor jeg vil bruke VM :P
<Toffe> RoyK: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opX-AsJ5Uy8
<RoyK> kult hvis du klarer å få dette til å virke
<Toffe> samme greia
<Toffe> 7 pcer på en cpu med 7 skjermkort og 7 ssd :P
<Toffe> RoyK : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16dbAUrtMX4 <- litt enklere, qemu, kvm, gta5 :P
<RoyK> hm - lurer på om KVM har noe støtte for vGPU
<Toffe> god ide det da :D
<Toffe> Spørsmål: Hvorfor "FreeNAS" og ikke samba shares? Er jo samme greia? Har Asustor NAS nå .. er jo bare delte disker?
<Toffe> samba afp ftp selvsagt ikke bare smb :P
<RoyK> freenas er jo freebsd og zfs og et fint webgrensesnitt
<RoyK> og afp har gått ut på dato
<Toffe> afp funker best på maccen :P
<RoyK> sjøl apple foretrekker smb nå
<Toffe> smb er så treegt her, afp browser som det skulle lagt på pcen. mulig noe galt med asustoren :P
<RoyK> og smb3 er ikke dårlig
<RoyK> bedre enn afp, i hvert fall
<Toffe> aner ikke hva jeg bruker :P
<Toffe> Men , ja ser at freenas er et helt OS
<Toffe> Så da kan jeg jo ikke kjøre det på hosten om jeg har ubuntu :P
<RoyK> du kan bruke mdraid på ubuntu
<RoyK> du trenger ikke freenas
<RoyK> å bruke zfs i en vm er tull
<RoyK> skal du bruke zfs (som freenas bruker), må det være mot fysiske disker
<Toffe> ja kan jo passtrough begge diskene på vm
<RoyK> ja, men så var det det jeg sa om fleksibilitet
<Toffe> mhm
<RoyK> litt for mange bokstaver der, kanskje
<Toffe> men grunnen til du bruker freenas er kun pga gui liksom? :P
<RoyK> zfs er veldig bra, men det er ikke fleksibelt
<RoyK> er ikke så jævlig vanskelig å sette opp samba sjøl
<Toffe> Nei er noe med det ;)
<RoyK> kanskje du til og med lærer noe? ;)
<Toffe> nei det klarer jeg jo :)
<RoyK> jeg bruker mac
<RoyK> men jeg har droppa afp
<Toffe> men jeg trodde man "ønsker" freenas
<RoyK> man "ønsker" noe som bare virker, med mindre med man veit hvordan ting virker under panseret
<RoyK> og det er ikke så mye som trengs å lære dette
<RoyK> så foreslår at du begynner med å sette opp et speil på to disker med mdadm
<RoyK> så kan du prøve videre
<Toffe> Ja har misforstått freenas, trodde det var et software jeg kunne kjøre på en bruker på ubuntu og bare peke til en mappe jeg ønsker den skulle manage .. /dev/md1/freenas f.eks
<RoyK> nei - freenas er en freebsd-distro
<RoyK> …og ikke nevn webmin
<ducasse> ...og /dev/md1 er en device, ikke en mappe ;)
<RoyK> ikke prøv engang
<RoyK> md1 er en blokkenhet, ja
<Toffe> jepp :P hos meg er md1 /boot og md3 /home
<Toffe> mhm, ser at minuset med mdraid er at at man ikke vet hvilken fil som er korrupt
<RoyK> Toffe: pastebin /proc/mdstat :)
<RoyK> Toffe: det er det som er fint med zfs og btrfs - de sjekksummer alt og finner feil - problemet med sistnevnte er imidlertid at det ikke er brukbart ennå - gi det 10 år til eller noe, så kanskje :P
<RoyK> men stort sett holder det med sjekksumminga på diskene
<Toffe> https://pastebin.com/90ubwzzQ
<RoyK> de fleste større lagringsløsninger, som den vi har på jobb, Dell Compellent (1PBish) stoler på diskene
<RoyK> Toffe: ok, du mangler en disk, men det er kanskje tilsikta?
<Toffe> nei? :P
<Toffe> skal være 2x 3tb disker der
<RoyK> md1 : active raid1 sdb2[1] sda2[0](F)
<RoyK>       523712 blocks super 1.2 [2/1] [_U]
<RoyK> sda har tryna
<RoyK> prøv smartctl -i /dev/sda
<RoyK> og funker dét, smartctl -H /dev/sda
<RoyK> og funker dét, pastebin smartctl -x /dev/sda
<Toffe> sudo: smartctl: command not found
<RoyK> installér smartmontools
<Toffe> jøss.. jeg som har vært så fornøyd med raidet på den servern de siste 2 årene at jeg har hatt backup :P
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> og så tryner det en disk :)
<RoyK> Toffe: fant smartctl disken?
<Toffe> https://pastebin.com/hfB1kKjL
<RoyK> User Capacity:        600,332,565,813,390,450 bytes [600 PB]
<Toffe> ja kosta mye vettu :P
<RoyK> tja… du kan prøve en omstart dvs ta den helt ned, skru av, vent 20sek, og ta den opp igjen
<Mathias> tatt en disk ifra framtiden?
<RoyK> men stort sett betyr det der at disken er steindau
<Toffe> monitoring står jo på men den sender bare notification til root..
<RoyK> jeg har sett noen 600PB-disker før ;)
<Toffe> hvor jeg ikke har satt epost videre :P
<RoyK> Toffe: installér postfix og konf den opp skikkelig - normalt er det exim som ikke er konfa til stort
<Toffe> må bare sjekke om jeg kan suspende vm så jeg kan restarte uten at de mister det som skjer ;P
<Toffe> Nå skal denne servern vekk da når jeg får den nye hjemme, dette er den på Hetzner i tyskland
<Toffe> http://link.jepb.no/mg8s
<RoyK> ok, ta den ned - vent - og så opp igjen
<RoyK> aner ikke om du kan pause vm-er
<Mathias> Toffe: ikke si ifra til dem om at disken er død
<Toffe> why? :P
<RoyK> kanskje de blir triste?
<RoyK> Toffe: siden det er en fysisk greie drift av noen andre, be dem bytte disken, fortrinnsvis riktig disk
<Mathias> eller nei, de endret litt på den policyen ja
<RoyK> Mathias: eh?
<RoyK> Mathias: er det der du har dedien din?
<Mathias> de hadde en sær policy før
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> om at om disken dør, og du vil ha en ny en, må du kjøpe
<RoyK> det er jo fint, det er jo garanti på skiten
<Guest14> .. jaddå
<Toffe> vm med bnc fallt jo :P
<Toffe2> Hvorfor skulle jeg ikke si ifra til Hetzner om den døde disken?
<Toffe2> utenom at de ble triste :P
<Mathias> de hadde en litt rar policy før
<Mathias> [22:47:11] < Mathias> om at om disken dør, og du vil ha en ny en, må du kjøpe
<Toffe2> Åh, leaseweb hotswappet hverfall når jeg klagde s ist
<Toffe2> betaler jo 1000kr mnd nesten :P
<Toffe2> men disken er fortsatt vekk ja
<RoyK> etter omstart?
<Toffe2> jepp
<RoyK> finner du enheten etter omstart?
<RoyK> smartctl etc
<Toffe2> Kom mye mer på -i
<Toffe2> Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 (AF)
<Toffe2> User Capacity:    3,000,592,982,016 bytes [3.00 TB]
<RoyK> ok, prøv mdadm --re-add av de partisjonene
<Toffe2> sudo mdadm --re-add /dev/md3 f.eks?
<RoyK> mdadm --re-add /dev/md3 /dev/sdXY
<RoyK> mdadm --re-add /dev/md3 /dev/sda4
<RoyK> etter hva jeg kan se av den greia du pasta
<Toffe2> tjweb@TJWeb:~$ sudo mdadm --re-add /dev/md3 /dev/sda4
<Toffe2> mdadm: re-added /dev/sda4
<Toffe2> clean, degraded, recovering (7%, 246min)	
<RoyK> går normalt raskt med --re-add
<Toffe2> - /dev/md3	clean, degraded, recovering (10%, 624min)
<Toffe2> den har sikkert aldri vært oppe siden .. jeg satt opp servern :P
<Toffe2> jeg har jo aldri sjekket dette når den fallt ut
<Toffe2> så må sikkert mirrore alt på nytt
<RoyK> me installér postfix og sett opp et alias root: dinepost@somewhere.com i /etc/aliases og kjør newaliases
<RoyK> så får du kanskje en epost når noe skjer neste gang
<Toffe2> ja setter alle til å re-adde nå
<RoyK> 23:03 <            RoyK > me installér postfix og sett opp et alias root: dinepost@somewhere.com i /etc/aliases og kjør newaliases
<RoyK> 23:04 <            RoyK > så får du kanskje en epost når noe skjer neste gang
<Toffe> ikke dumt :)
<Toffe> mdadm: --re-add for /dev/sda2 to /dev/md1 is not possible
<RoyK> pastebin /proc/mdstat, lsblk og hva du prøver å gjøre
<Toffe> kanskje pga jeg har 2 readd (en delayed og en under progress)
<Toffe> http://link.jepb.no/mfsP
<RoyK> nei - den vil bare køe opp ting
<RoyK> hm - md1 og md0 er jo bare lista opp med én enhet
<RoyK> da trenger du --add
<Toffe> oh men det kan bare gjøres sånn uten videre?
<RoyK> jada
<RoyK> jobben køes opp og kjøres når den er ferdig med resync av den andre
<Toffe> fancy
<Toffe> men rart jeg ikek har gjort det før :P
<RoyK> må jo være en første gang :)
<Toffe> ja trodde jeg bare satt alt opp i raid1
<Toffe> lsblk hva leser jeg på den?
<Toffe> sitter å skriver ned hva kommandoen du har gitt meg gjør :P
<Toffe> Ser slik ut her: http://link.jepb.no/mfnw
<RoyK> hm - ok
<RoyK> men prøv --add
<Toffe> ja har adda nå
<Toffe> så de er queuet
<RoyK> køa
<Toffe> :P
<RoyK> vi har ord for kø på norsk også ;)
<Toffe> Har alltid vært blodfan av engelsk :P
<Toffe> http://link.jepb.no/mgQ4
<Toffe> Ser bra ut nå :D
<RoyK> jeg snakker også godt engelsk, men jeg prøver å ikke knørve samme språk
<Toffe> :)
<RoyK> jeg snakker også godt engelsk, men jeg prøver å ikke knørve sammen språk
<RoyK> men fint at det ordna seg, da
<RoyK> gi den en omstart eller tre for å se om det holder
<Toffe> hehe lar den bare stå, delene fra komplett jeg kjøpte kommer til uka så da blir denne sagt opp
<RoyK> ofte kan sånne feil skyldes dårlig kontakt med disken
<Blueking> fifo eller filo ?
<RoyK> Blueking: for md?
<Malinux> knørve?
<Blueking> datastrøm i chipper   noe jeg husker fra elektronikken :P
<RoyK> Malinux: sånn som å krølle sammen
<Blueking> first in last out  first in first out
<Toffe> RoyK http://link.jepb.no/mgdS
<RoyK> Blueking: joda, veit hva det er, spurte bare om hva du mente, om det var relatert til mdraid
<Toffe> virker  som det skjedde idag klokka 06:51 faktisk
<Blueking> var bare et innfall :P
<RoyK> Toffe: ok - men fiks postfix sånn at den sender deg epost
<Toffe> jepp skal det på den nye servern :)
<Toffe> men snakk om tilfeldig da..
<RoyK> så kan du bare prøve "mail root" og så skrive noe rart
<Toffe> https://www.komplett.no/wishlist/shared/179ec347-e38c-455e-a240-d218b46c4438
<Toffe> :D
<Blueking> dual core xeon cpu er litt tregt til filserver ikke sant ?  xeon E3 1230L  25 watt cpu  hvis jeg ikke husker feil...
<RoyK> Blueking: hvorfor skulle en xeon være treigt til filserver?
<Blueking> du har vært borti torrenting ja ?
<Mathias> bare linux isoer
 * RoyK flirer stygt til Mathias 
<Blueking> når en fil er ferdig lastet ned så kjører denne sjekk på at alle filene er riktig før det lagres på disk.. det synes jeg tar altfor lang tid..
<Blueking> hash sjekker eller noe slikt tror jeg
<Mathias> diskene som bruker å lage problemer på den fronten
<Blueking> hmm 2 x wd red 4TB i raid 0
<Blueking> eller kanskje 30-50GB alltid tar en god stund ?
<Blueking> *host*  *host...*
<Blueking> linux iso ja..
<Mathias> sånn samlepakke
<Blueking> dual core xeon cpu maskina brukte jeg som router før
<RoyK> Blueking: tenker du på tida det tar for zfs å sjekksumme ting?
#ubuntu-no 2017-09-23
<Mathias> RoyK: han tenker på tiden torrentklienten bruker på å sjekksumme linux-isoene
<RoyK> må jo ta lang tid, ja…
<skandix> morn
